# Kishimoto Seishi's 666 Satan



## Mad FISH (Jun 7, 2005)

Has anyone read this manga yet? Its rather good and its by Kishimoto Masashi's twin (hints why the art looks so simular to Naruto as well as the number of plot points simular to Naruto). If you haven't Toriyama World has the fan translation avaible.

What its about, is a boy name Jio who dreams of world domination by collectiong artifacts known as O-Parts (objects that hold great power). However the boy is also possessed by Lucifier which has a tendecy to come out now and then just to destroy the worthless and weak that stand in their way.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2005)

I didn't even know Kishimoto had a twin.... you know I thought he really regarded me as his friend, and he never brought that up in our long history of correspondence... maybe if I had a link or something I would check into it... but right now I'm too busy to search for it.. well not really... too lazy would be the correct way to describe it.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jun 8, 2005)

Mad FISH said:
			
		

> Thats cause the people at Toriyama World were busy with Hikaru no Go... or whatever it was called... you know the one about a guy who plays Go!!! Freaking hell!! HOW A MANGA ABOUT AN OLD BOARD GAME GOT POPULAR!!



Because it's a GOOD manga. It's not what a manga is about that's important. It's how it's told...


----------



## CHEH (Jun 8, 2005)

i heard about kishi having a brother but i thought i was imagining things


----------



## narutorulez (Jun 8, 2005)

i read the first chapter in 666 satan a quite a time ago..before i even started to watch & read naruto.it is pretty Good! but i never knew kishimoto's twin made it..thats pretty cool!


----------



## Rankin (Jun 9, 2005)

666 Satan was pretty good. It's been a while since I read it, so I might have another look.


----------



## narutorulez (Jun 9, 2005)

Mad FISH said:
			
		

> Well it still doesn't make sense to me... then again I never got around to reading it... so I really wouldn't know.
> 
> Also... yeah Seishi is Masashi's twin brother. In one of the downloads there was this little thing where Seishi was explaining why his style looked so much like his brothers and Seishi proclaims that he is the better looking twin (from that comment I presume they are identical twins).
> 
> I wonder what would happen if those two ever decided to do a collaboration story...


or somekinda crossover!that would be cool!


----------



## User Name (Jun 9, 2005)

It's a good manga. I am up to chp. 21.

Jio and Konohamaru both got the long scraf thing.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 9, 2005)

and where can I get these chapters? And, where is it up to?


----------



## Mad FISH (Jun 9, 2005)

You can get them at ToriyamaWorld.com though you'll probably find more chapters on an IRC... presuming someone has taken enough of an intrest to translate the rest of the chapters.





			
				narutorulez said:
			
		

> or somekinda crossover!that would be cool!


Nah... the two worlds are far to diffrent. It just wouldn't work.


----------



## onigiri-chan (Jun 10, 2005)

holy poo, i didn't know that 

A. masashi kishimoto had a brother
B. that his name was seishi
C. that he is also a manga -ka
D. that he had a manga already out
E. that his style was similar to his brother's

wow thanks for the info ill check it out


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 12, 2005)

If you read the earlier chapters of Naruto.....Kishimoto Masashi goes on explaining the days of his childhood.He does mention in that - quite a few times - his twin brother.
He was the first one he had shown his artwork to.


Ill give this series a try =)


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jun 12, 2005)

I'm downloading it as we speak!


----------



## Chintsuzai (Jun 12, 2005)

I've read up to however much they have on toriyama's world .... although they don't translate it anymore... ;__; I really liked it.. XD I thought it was pretty good. ^^ Anyone know where to get newer chapters? >_<;


----------



## Crowe (Jun 12, 2005)

As a noob editor, (my edited pages can be count in one hand) im willing to try and help 666 readers, with editing. Hope there is someone to translate and someone thats willing to provide the raws. - _ -

If there isnt a group already doing this . . .


----------



## Mad FISH (Jun 18, 2005)

... Why are they called Eternal Blue if their website is pink?


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 19, 2005)

This manga will coming soon in October 2005 in France


----------



## narutorulez (Jun 19, 2005)

yeah i know im pretty bad on searching for stuff


----------



## Crowe (Jun 19, 2005)

Thx axass. Highly appreciated.


----------



## pnoypridz (Jun 19, 2005)

dam i just finished reading to chapter 21. wow this manga owns. 

the end of chapter 21 .....i hope chapter 22 come out soon i gota know what happens next


----------



## Axass (Jun 19, 2005)

pek said:
			
		

> Thx axass. Highly appreciated.


No problem.


----------



## Wrath (Jun 20, 2005)

I read the first few chapters and didn't like it all that much, but maybe I should give it another try...


----------



## Raikage~Majere (Jun 25, 2005)

This series is great. All the weapons and powers are different which is neat, and the characters all have great outfits.(Jio's scarf is great in a battle.) Cross so far has had the best entrance as a character in my opinion. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Creating a fog that covers a large amout of land, then suddenly watching as the Republic Headquarters stops and let's him deal with the OPTs. Hehe, holds up all of his rings and flicks his opponents off in the name of God.


----------



## Axass (Jul 28, 2005)

Eternal Blue finally released chapter 22!


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Jul 28, 2005)

I have heard some good things about this manga.  What manga is the manga similar too?


----------



## Gutsu (Jul 28, 2005)

Kuchiki Byakuya said:
			
		

> I have heard some good things about this manga.  What manga is the manga similar too?



As Axass already said it's similiar to Dragonball when Goku was a kid the main character is kinda like him but not as nice as Goku is and the girl forgot what's her name she's like Bulma from Dragonball. This series is worth enough checking out not the best Shonen series I've seen but it's good enough for me to keep reading.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Jul 29, 2005)

Gutsu said:
			
		

> As Axass already said it's similiar to Dragonball when Goku was a kid the main character is kinda like him but not as nice as Goku is and the girl forgot what's her name she's like Bulma from Dragonball. This series is worth enough checking out not the best Shonen series I've seen but it's good enough for me to keep reading.



Yeah, I read that a few minutes after my post. Its a pretty cool series.  I read all 22 chapters last night.

Here is Chapter 22, if any of you need it.


----------



## Axass (Sep 7, 2005)

Eternal-Blue released chapter 23/24. The current arc ended!


----------



## Wrath (Sep 18, 2005)

I did what I said I would up there and read all of it. Great stuff, although I do think that the first volume isn't all that good. Kirin is just Jaw. Urahara crossed with Jiraiya with a dash of Zoro.


----------



## Vile.47 (Oct 18, 2005)

This manga is plain awesome. I actually like Jio's initial character design as an indian. Looked very fitting. Ball's earlier design was just as cool, I like the part where the editor says she has to haev a round face like this, big breasts, slender legs bla bla bla. So hilarious.


----------



## Sawako (Oct 18, 2005)

Just read the first chapter! This manga is awesome! I can't wait to catch up, although I probably will in like a day.


----------



## YamiNaruto (Oct 27, 2005)

hey is there a fc yet


----------



## Kepa (Oct 27, 2005)

well I've been following this manga since? chapter 10 or so?
and imo it's not all that special...but I feel a lot of hidden potential


----------



## pwned hokage (Nov 2, 2005)

felt this manga "lent" a bit too much ideas from other shounen tbh


----------



## Kool ka lang (Nov 26, 2005)

^^^yeah, that would be awesome if you could do that.


----------



## Iruka-Senpai (Nov 26, 2005)

I've only read the first chapter because TW is so frggin' slow. If you are going to scanslate it then you better find a way to get the raws from all like 13 volumes.


Also, why haven't they made an anime yet. It would be much easier to see more if I could get a fansub from anime suki.:sad


----------



## Kool ka lang (Nov 26, 2005)

^^^I think because it's so similar to a lot of other anime, a lot of people will be turned off to it.


----------



## Bread-Kun (Nov 26, 2005)

Even though it is not a brand new style of manga, it does the kind of "Lonely boy with no friends and a super power." storyline very well. 


So...Any one want to join up?


----------



## Iruka-Senpai (Nov 29, 2005)

I'll help. I can help you get the RAWS; just need to get this stupid scanner working and I need to import the volumes. You'll need to wait until after Christmas when I have money though.:sad  :S


----------



## Bread-Kun (Nov 29, 2005)

Thank you


RAWS - Iruka-Senpai :


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Nov 29, 2005)

I like this manga a lot.   Amazing art style and has a heavy Bleach theme in it.  Is it me or does that weapon upgrader, that upgrade Jio's part remind me of Urahara Kisuke?  I did get a little piss how Jio went Satan mode an he didn't know to control it, I hope they start explaining that a bit, I wanna see that God-like leader with the rings ina ction, he is a badas, with all of the diefferent ring styles.


----------



## Iruka-Senpai (Nov 29, 2005)

Tobi said:
			
		

> I like this manga a lot.   Amazing art style and has a heavy Bleach theme in it.  Is it me or does that weapon upgrader, that upgrade Jio's part remind me of Urahara Kisuke?  I did get a little piss how Jio went Satan mode an he didn't know to control it, I hope they start explaining that a bit, I wanna see that God-like leader with the rings ina ction, he is a badas, with all of the diefferent ring styles.



I managed to read all the way up to Ch.10! 

Anyway, the guy with the rings is called Cross. He's pretty cool.


----------



## Bread-Kun (Nov 30, 2005)

Cross is awesome, and I think one of the best lines in the manga is, "The middle finger O-part's effect is wind." 

Wow, if someone didn't read the previous chapters, would that sound weird or what?


----------



## Nazguls_master (Dec 1, 2005)

i think its like dragon ball , i only read the first 3 chapters and it show about the boy meeting the girl who try to collect something (i forget the item she looking for ) and it really reminds me when goku meet burma who was searching dragon ball


----------



## OtacontheOtaku (Dec 3, 2005)

Heh, surprised the crap outta me when I opened up 666 Satan for the first time and saw the Kishimoto family name. Since the name is one not so common that it would appear in that many manga-ka names, I assumed it was Kishi's brother he always spoke of. It's kind of funny when you think that Seishi always critiqued Masashi's earlier works and now look who has the weekly serialization of one Japan's most popular mangas of all time ^_^. However, I do think 666 Satan might enjoy some success one day, the title of the show however could easily make some producers wary however of the ability to sell the anime outside of the U.S. In any case, Seishi Kishimoto might one day enjoy the same success as his brother.


(To whomever mentioned it, a collaboration between Masashi and Seishi would indeed be kick-ass)


----------



## Bread-Kun (Dec 3, 2005)

For an official translation to English, a name like "Devil" or something less provocative would help popularity with English fans. Alot of people already think manga is bad and promotes extreme violence, and a name like 666 Satan wouldn't help.

But it's awesome anyways!


----------



## Iruka-Senpai (Dec 3, 2005)

Since it would probably be too risky for even Japanese television with that name it might be released as an OVA but the Japanese seem to be a little less uppity when it comes to censoring(they have public access and private access porn for godsake).

If the manga ever made it to the States, the name definitely would be changed. I'd be a little angry at this. I still have trouble dealing with the name changes in Gash Bell even though I like the name Zatch better.:S

The flashback with Zero was pretty long but I was glad Seishi made it occur with Jio telling Ruby instead of Jio remembering it during a battle like the flashback of Sasuke and Itachi in Naruto.


----------



## olaf (Dec 3, 2005)

Yea.The title can be pretty inflamatory (OMG did I just make some stupid word??)

Like, if it would come out in Poland with this title, I'm pretty sure that someone (probably some ultra catholic organisation) would organise public burning of it. Don't say that I'm saying strange things I heard of at least one comics-public-burninig, which was of comic Maus (WW2 and holocaust stuff; author drew animals instead of ppl, and Poles were pigs; I'm a Pole and it's not a big deal for me)

Just read vol 1. Quite intresting, with nice grapihcs. Not like it's must-read but it's worth trying. Now gotta dL the rest of it


----------



## Bread-Kun (Dec 4, 2005)

Maus was also a great comic, and it was a great history re-telling, but i guess i would end up being a pig-mouse....


btw, does anyone know if there actually is an anime because everyone is acting like there isn't, but it may just be un-popular.


----------



## Danchou (Dec 15, 2005)

Hm, it appears they have translated the v6 gaiden at eternal blue.


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm looking at it now, and it's very similiar in art style so far, and the demon thing too......

I read he had a twin on the front page, but they never mentioned he did manga as well


First chapter dosn't seem to be written nearly as well as naruto though, but the art style is very similiar

This series seems mroe similiar to Dragon Ball


----------



## Iruka-Senpai (Dec 17, 2005)

I can get the manga no problem but the real trouble I'm having right now is my scanner. Apparently it doesn't have a power cord so I need to get another onw. If I can't get it to work then I'll have to just buy the manga and send it to someone who has a working scanner.


----------



## Bread-Kun (Dec 30, 2005)

thats fine then, i can get my hands on some raws anyway. It would be great if you could co-ordiante and maybe find some translators or cleaners. thanks for all of your help!


----------



## Iruka-Senpai (Jan 3, 2006)

I have good news. I might be able to send off for an import of the 666 Satan Manga within the next two weeks. I also asked the current scanslators(Eternal Blue) if some of their staff may be willing to help us. If they agree, we will need just one more member(preferrably a translator or someone else to help get the raws). 

I'm afraid to go past chapter 20 because it will take so long to read the next arc.


----------



## Manji Yoshimitsu (Jan 10, 2006)

This series is great .

So, on what day of the week do the chapters come out?


----------



## pwned hokage (Jan 11, 2006)

hardest part will be finding someone who wants to translate :\
I can edit & typeset if needed -_-


----------



## Knight of Fate (Jan 13, 2006)

*666 Satan Chinese name*

Anyone knows the taiwan version name for 666 Satan, i wanna ask the shopkeeper if they have it but I don't know the name of the manga in Chinese....so anyone knows?


----------



## Iruka-Senpai (Jan 13, 2006)

Well, if you want to edit for us then that would be great, *pwned hokage*. You want me to add you to the list? 

 Eternal Blue agreed to talk with their partner #Syndicate in helping us translate so as I get the okay I'll get Bread-Kun and anyone else who wants to help then send off a copy of Volume 6; I don't want to buy it unless I know it's going to be used plus I need to send it to a member with a scanner . I didn't have enough money for shipping and handling so I just decided to wait until I go manga shopping( I do that once a month!  ) after next week.

Edit: I am almost done with the current story arc. YAY!!!


----------



## olaf (Jan 14, 2006)

I could help with some editing, and stuff. I'm not like Jump raw cleaner (respect to them) but still can handle photoshop a litlle. (Look at my release of Beck vol 24 to know what I  can do)


----------



## Iruka-Senpai (Jan 15, 2006)

Sorry, no go on Eternal Blue's help. I guess we'll just have to do it ourselves.
I'll edit this post with a list of people who are willing to join the team and I'll set up a blog somewhere later on in the week.

EDIT: Here's our list.

Editor/Proofreader: *Bread-kun*(or me if he's not around)
Cleaner:NONE (If our typesetters want to do this, it would help)
Translator: NONE (Talking with a couple right now)
Typesetter: *Olaf*, *pwned hokage*
RAWS: *Iruka-Senpai*, *Bread-Kun *(If you guys have a scanner I'll send you each volume I get by mail...but I'll want them back!)


----------



## pwned hokage (Jan 17, 2006)

if the raws are good enough I can easily clean them


----------



## Iruka-Senpai (Jan 18, 2006)

PROGRESS--

Editor: Iruka-Senpai or Bread-Kun
Scanner:?
Cleaner: pwned-hokage
Typesetterlaf
Translator:Kdr82
RAWS: Iruka-Senpai, Bread-Kun


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Jan 18, 2006)

I've read up to Chapter 25(the latest chapter I can find translated), and I'm loving this series. The Entotsu story arc was pretty good.

Jio is a fun main character, and seems pretty cool. Ruby kind of reminds me of Winry from FMA, and Ball is a lot like Usopp(who is one of my favorites from One Piece). Not to mention Kirin is like Urahara, if Urahara was a million times more badass in everyway(and Urahara is already insanely badass).

I'm really enjoying this series right now. Hopefully more translated chapters come up, and sometime in the future an anime gets made(as a monthly manga, they should wait a little longer though, unless they want another FMA situation on their hands).


----------



## Kdr82 (Jan 18, 2006)

Uhm.. Hi?
I guess I'll be translating for you guys, when you get set up.  I hope we work well together.


----------



## cygnus (Jan 19, 2006)

you can read heaps of good mangas online at degree-anime.com. Its just a free signup or whatever...i thinks its up there too...


----------



## Iruka-Senpai (Jan 21, 2006)

What should we call our group?


----------



## Manji Yoshimitsu (Jan 22, 2006)

Oh, btw...

I'm reading 666 Satan too now, and I do colorings for a Naruto scanlaton group, so maybe I'll be able to pop-in a Satan coloring too every week.

So... just say to whom I have to PM it, and then I'll try to color something every week .


----------



## Iruka-Senpai (Jan 23, 2006)

FOR MEMBERS OF SCANSLATING GROUP:


Here is the blog I made:

Mai Otome


----------



## pwned hokage (Jan 23, 2006)

Im there..

one remark tho, can you change the background? the text is kind of hard to make out

another thing, wouldnt it be easier to just create a channel @ irc?

or if thats not possible, I have a small forum that could be of use?


----------



## Manji Yoshimitsu (Jan 24, 2006)

How do I register?


----------



## Iruka-Senpai (Jan 25, 2006)

Just liek anyother forum. Only the registration form isn't in English and you have to respond to an activation e-mail


----------



## pwned hokage (Jan 25, 2006)

Ive fixed that btw
entire forum is in English now
my mistake for not noticing earlier


----------



## Iruka-Senpai (Feb 13, 2006)

We're still hard at work.


----------



## Tenderfoot (Feb 17, 2006)

Iruka-Senpai said:
			
		

> We're still hard at work.



We're still patiently waiting

Was snooping round the net, and i just so happened to find the raws for volume 6 to 11

Oh i also found a picture of 666satan nexgen..though i don't know much about, excpet that they are older [Jio etc..] and there is a new history , check it the pic


----------



## darksage78 (Feb 19, 2006)

Just started reading it on Degree. It's pretty good, alot like Dragon Ball. Only on chapter 16 right now, I'll take my time as you guys start cranking out more chapters XD 

You guys should pick D.Gray Man up too since it got liscensed and I don't think anyone else is doing it.


----------



## Jones (Feb 27, 2006)

does anyone have the links to 666 satan chapter 26 and on? all the major sites only have up to 25 and i want to see what happens next.


----------



## Dark Schneider (Feb 27, 2006)

Jones said:
			
		

> does anyone have the links to 666 satan chapter 26 and on? all the major sites only have up to 25 and i want to see what happens next.




Unfortunately, there has only been 25 chapters scanlated


----------



## Jones (Feb 27, 2006)

damn, i'll just have to wait for the others then.


----------



## Hiruma (Feb 28, 2006)

Up to right after Meikiss(sp?) Arc.


----------



## Iruka-Senpai (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm the provider of Raws for the group and I just volume 10 for the others but the forum we meet on is gone.


----------



## Narutofanboy161 (Mar 17, 2006)

WWhen is the next manga chapter being released? I just read chapter 25.

BUMP, If anyone is interested in volumes 7-12( chapter 25 is start of vol. 7) i can scan/translate for everyone.

BUMP, come on people why arent there any responses?


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Mar 19, 2006)

Did he stop making this manga?  Its been over 2.5 months since his last release.


----------



## Narutofanboy161 (Mar 19, 2006)

Kuchiki Byakuya said:
			
		

> Did he stop making this manga?  Its been over 2.5 months since his last release.


well, not really, his last release was jan 16th. they come out with new books every few months, since there are alot of pages to it.


----------



## Narutofanboy161 (Mar 28, 2006)

omg man i love you!


----------



## Lycshiftz (Apr 23, 2006)

Wow Im starting to like this manga better than Naruto lol...

Im only on chapter 3 though.


----------



## Robotkiller (Apr 23, 2006)

Thanks gnutte your a good man


----------



## Dark Schneider (May 1, 2006)

We thought this day would never come! But lo and behold! *Viz has licensed 666 Satan*, instead they're calling it "O-Parts Hunter". IMO the title is very fitting to the concept of the manga.

This was mentioned on the front page of animenewsnetwork.com for May 1, 2006. Alas, there isn't a detailed article in regards to the news of this acquisition.


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (May 2, 2006)

Finally, a new chapter. Pretty good too, there's a lot going on here, and the characters are still enjoyable.

And glad to hear it'll be coming over to America.

Now if we can just get an anime made...


----------



## gnutte (May 6, 2006)

To those of you who don't know, Raw chapters 26-50 can be found here:
[Hell-Fansubs]_KIBA_-_03_[CF6CEA39].avi


----------



## slumpy (May 6, 2006)

well there be an scalation group how wil do the 666-satan. Its progress is very slowly. to bad i think


----------



## Zaru (May 6, 2006)

Hinata's Fan said:
			
		

> Now if we can just get an anime made...



Which catches up to the manga in no time and gets cancelled/fillered ?


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (May 7, 2006)

Zakuzaru said:
			
		

> Which catches up to the manga in no time and gets cancelled/fillered ?



Er the chapters are long enough(2x Naruto's at least, and sometimes closer to 3x) that each chapter could easily support its own episode.

So there's plenty of material for an anime to be made. And likely since its a monthly manga they'd make a 26 episode season, take a break, and then make another season, etc. I'm sure there's enough material to work with right now.


----------



## Quoll (May 7, 2006)

Any idea what Viz is gonna do with all the 666 symbols and Satan references.


----------



## gnutte (May 7, 2006)

Chapter 28 by RUSH (Chikusho and Rampage joined):
here


----------



## Hokage Naruto (May 7, 2006)

Hopefully, they can do more chapters quickly since 666 Satan is up to Chapter 33+ in Japan.  Thanks for the link.


----------



## gnutte (May 7, 2006)

Think there's 56+ chapters in Japan actually. Saw someone post a pic from chapter 56. Apparantly there's a timeskip at some point too.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (May 7, 2006)

56? I thought the manga came out late May of last year, so that would mean he did a few double chapters wihout breaks.  He is quicker and more efficent than his brother. XD


----------



## gnutte (May 7, 2006)

Some pics of part 2 or whatever it is called if someone's interested:
http://www.auschwitz.dk/docu/Faq
.htm
*[Freelance-Raws]​_The​_Melancholy​_of​_Haruhi​_Suzumiya​_06*
*[Freelance-Raws]​_The​_Melancholy​_of​_Haruhi​_Suzumiya​_06*
*[Freelance-Raws]​_The​_Melancholy​_of​_Haruhi​_Suzumiya​_06*

At least someone said it was pics from part two, I can't really know if it's true but it looks like it..


----------



## Hokage Naruto (May 7, 2006)

Those look great, although those chapters might not be scanned for another few months, maybe a year.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (May 7, 2006)

gnutte said:
			
		

> Some pics of part 2 or whatever it is called if someone's interested:
> Link removed
> 
> At least someone said it was pics from part two, I can't really know if it's true but it looks like it..


 I really need to start reading this again! I stopped at chapter 7 for some reason.


----------



## Vegeta (May 8, 2006)

Yeah, I was thinking about getting someone to translate the RAWs and I'd clean, edit and typeset it. But since I am leaving my country soon, that'd be pointless now, you can get RAWs up to Volume 9, latest release is Chapter 28 by RUSH. You can get it from #Lurk on irchighway.net


----------



## Hokage Naruto (May 9, 2006)

Ronin said:
			
		

> Yeah, I was thinking about getting someone to translate the RAWs and I'd clean, edit and typeset it. But since I am leaving my country soon, that'd be pointless now, you can get RAWs up to Volume 9, latest release is Chapter 28 by RUSH. You can get it from #Lurk on irchighway.net



I think MangaHelpers has a specific translator for 666 Satan, so you could get some help there.  If you need a beta-reader, I could lend a hand for scanning a great manga.

Does anyone now, know the official release date of each manga?  It used to be a month in a few weeks.  Now, its just under a few weeks.


----------



## Zorokiller (May 23, 2006)

praise the lord! Rush rocks!


----------



## Hokage Naruto (May 23, 2006)

Sweet, a new chapter.


----------



## beautycharmaine (May 26, 2006)

Just read it at Toriyama World.  The manga is great, it is more like a style of Dragon Ball.  While Naruto is more like Dragon Ball Z.    The Kishimoto brothes are truly talented.  

I bet the series will get more famous when it get animated.   Wonder when will that happen?


----------



## Quoll (May 27, 2006)

^Hopefully not until the manga completes or gets 100 or so chapters ahead of now.


----------



## Danchou (May 28, 2006)

Those post-timeskip pictures look great. I decided to pick up rush' scans, because eternal-blue aren't releasing chapters from this manga lately.


----------



## ZarakiLee (May 28, 2006)

anybody know where i can get chapter 25


----------



## gnutte (May 28, 2006)

Renkin_San-kyuu_Magical_Pokaan-08[GIVEMEBLOOD].ass


----------



## Hokage Naruto (May 28, 2006)

beautycharmaine said:
			
		

> I bet the series will get more famous when it get animated.   Wonder when will that happen?



I doubt its a thing 666 Satan fans would want, why?  

Kishimoto(Mangka of Naruto) twin brother makes 666 Satan.  Its probably fate that he would pick an anime team that loves making fillers and not that great ones.

I think that it doesn't need to be an anime.  The manga runs perfectly fine as a manga and feels like an anime, too.  There are plenty of different mangas that could be made into animes like 20th Century Boys.

They can make a manga since each chapter in Satan is 40+ pages; twice as much as his brother's chapters.  The anime could follow one episode a chapter, if they want to.

I can't wait until the timeskip.  Sadly, that probably won't happen until the end of this year.


----------



## Vile.47 (May 29, 2006)

Anime, maybe. But anime/manga in other countries I doubt so... because of the story. !_!


----------



## Quoll (May 29, 2006)

^They can always re-title it. They're doing it for the US release.


----------



## isanon (May 30, 2006)

front page

chapter 30 is out


----------



## Frieza (May 30, 2006)

I love this story. I wish could read more. I am especially hyped about this timeskip.

edit: Just read Chapter 30... wow. I am a little excited now.


----------



## xxxDivine-X-Strikerxxx (Jun 4, 2006)

So there's actually a timeskip?! For how many yrs?

Anyway, is the manga weekly released?


----------



## gnutte (Jun 5, 2006)

No idea about how long the time-skip is but the manga is monthly.


----------



## slumpy (Jun 5, 2006)

yeah, i love the how the story goes. I am realy exicted abou the new chapters when they come out.


----------



## Nintai (Jun 6, 2006)

dimezanime17 said:
			
		

> and where can I get these chapters? And, where is it up to?



666 satan

chapter 1a- Link removed

chapter 1b- Link removed

chapter 1c- Link removed

chapter 2- Link removed

chapter 3- Link removed

chapter 4- Link removed

chapter 5- Link removed

chapter 6- Link removed

chapter 7- Link removed

chapter 8- Link removed

chapter 9- Link removed

chapter 10- Link removed

chapter 11- Link removed

chapter 12- Link removed

chapter 13- Link removed

chapter 14- Link removed

chapter 15- Link removed

chapter 16- Link removed

chapter 17- Link removed

chapter 18- Link removed


----------



## Tenderfoot (Jun 8, 2006)

Raws Volume 5 - 13
Link removed

EDIT:beat me to it


----------



## Frieza (Jun 12, 2006)

I can not wait for the next chapter. When is it coming out. When are they making this an anime. I hate waiting.


----------



## gnutte (Jun 19, 2006)

Cover for volume 14 (may contain spoilers):


Looks good^^

btw, chapter 31 by Rush&FM:


----------



## sasuki-chan (Jun 19, 2006)

I really love the covers of this manga.They are always good.
I quickly got into this serie.A lot of people said that it's a copy of naruto but even if I admit that the drawing are similar I think that 666 satan is quite different than naruto.
And I'm the only one who love the design of the characters so much ? Jio looks kickass!!


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Jun 19, 2006)

The art is similar because it is by the twin brother of the guy that does Naruto and yes Jio is/looks kickass!


----------



## Gutsu (Jun 20, 2006)

Man I'm just loving this manga more and more because it keeps getting better. I'm likeing this manga more then Naruto.  There's more emotion feeling towards the character hell the Gaiden episode of Cross was very emotional. I can't blame for Cross wanting to kill you know who.

Same goes with Jio I really feel for him as to what has happend through out his life since his really had no one. And how he was able to finally get a "mother" and "father" but then sadly they had too...  

Also gotta say this Kishimoto has the guts to kill off characters without any hesistation unlike a certain persons twin brother... 

This manga is more violent then what you typically see in a Shonen manga and there's been nudity too!!!   See chapter 30 as to what I mean.  

Anyways looking forward to seeing the time skip part of the story looks good.

Hopefully 666 Satan gets turn into an anime so that the manga will gain more popularity that it rightfully deserves. But I don't want it to be turn into an anime till early next year because if they do it to early then the anime will end up catching up to the manga like how Kenshin, HXH and most recently with Naruto..

Long live 666 Satan!! err wait does that make me Satanic???


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Jun 20, 2006)

Looks like we're getting "obligatory Shounen fightiing tournament".

Chapter 31 reminded me of Yu Yu Hakusho, with the whole people being brought in on multiple ships, but almost none of them get to make it to the actual tournament.

The interaction between the Main 4 is really nice.


----------



## Quoll (Jun 20, 2006)

^ You forgot that the obligatory D-cup thief. I'm hoping that this tournament will add more core characters. The OPTs appearing just to get a beat down from Jio is getting a lil old.


----------



## Disastorm (Jul 10, 2006)

I think that if there is a time skip it might be 4 years.  the babelfish translation of the description for volume 14 from the official square enix gangan site translates to 

"In order 4 years..., to rescue GeoCities you are led away to government from lock bird incident, it leaves and the companions who have become being accustomed re-gather. Now then, to traveling of recapture! !"

Lol I wonder who would win.  Kyubi Naruto or Satan Jio.


----------



## Lonely Soul (Jul 12, 2006)

Ilovenaruto said:
			
		

> i heard about kishi having a brother but i thought i was imagining things



lol! You know, I've had two different dreams that Masashi Kishimoto had a wife!  In my second dream, his wife was leaving him, and since he was so depressed about it, he wasn't finishing Naruto. ^^;;;  The dreams felt so real though...!! <_<;; So now I'm confused... u_u;; Does he have a wife or not?


Anyway, wow! I knew he had a brother; I just never knew that his brother had a manga out. :amazed I'm definitely going to start reading it. ^^


----------



## Danchou (Jul 12, 2006)

I actually like the tournament. It's always nice to see badass characters squaring of against each other. I think the last 3 in the tournament will be Jio, Mysterious youth and the boy who uses fire.


----------



## gnutte (Jul 15, 2006)

NeoShweaty posted these pics at Mangahelpers, they contain volume 14 spoilers.


----------



## Vile.47 (Jul 15, 2006)

gnutte said:
			
		

> NeoShweaty posted these pics at Mangahelpers, they contain volume 14 spooilers.


Omg!!! Look at how big Jio's O-Part became Ball looks just like normal. No wai that's cross??


----------



## Zaru (Jul 15, 2006)

I just saw those pics after the timeskip... now that's what i call a change. Ball looks like ... Bob Makihara or something Oo


----------



## gnutte (Jul 15, 2006)

I wanna know who the girl standing next to Jio is.

Also.. how is Jio carrying that thing around when he's around people.. it's pretty big.


----------



## BakaKage (Jul 15, 2006)

wow, Jio looks hawt!!!!

I'd go gay for him >_<


----------



## Vile.47 (Jul 16, 2006)

Notice, Jio's weapon, the three blades aren't shaped like the other, they're all of different shapes  Kinda cool.


----------



## Gutsu (Jul 16, 2006)

Yeah I'm liking the character designs more then kishi's brother did with Naruto time skip designs .Everyone you know looks the same not much of a difference they weren't bad designs they just didn't have a big wow factor.  

So there's 14 volumes now? That should be enough for a anime adaption for 2 seasons. I don't see how they can do they typical long running shonen series like Naruto and Bleach since each chapter of 666 Satan is release once a month thus the anime would catch up with the manga very fast.

Though I prefer if they wait till the manga gets around 20 volumes that's 3 seasons of manga material there.


----------



## Phancy Pants (Jul 16, 2006)

eh, I'm pretty new to the 666, but I'm loving it so far. Sure it has some themes that are borderline rip-off (of Naruto I mean), but it still has its own personality, and I'm only up to chapter 10!

How many chapters are there btw? Is it 30, then a timeskip? IMHO, that's pretty early, but then, I'm only up to chapter 10...


----------



## gnutte (Jul 16, 2006)

The timeskip is sometime after chapter 52.. that's all I know.


----------



## Disastorm (Jul 16, 2006)

gnutte said:
			
		

> I wanna know who the girl standing next to Jio is.
> 
> Also.. how is Jio carrying that thing around when he's around people.. it's pretty big.



his weapon comes out of his bracelet.


----------



## Gutsu (Jul 16, 2006)

Phancy Pants said:
			
		

> eh, I'm pretty new to the 666, but I'm loving it so far. Sure it has some themes that are borderline rip-off (of Naruto I mean), but it still has its own personality, and I'm only up to chapter 10!
> 
> How many chapters are there btw? Is it 30, then a timeskip? IMHO, that's pretty early, but then, I'm only up to chapter 10...




Actually this series is more like Dragonball then Naruto. Which I like as long it doesn't go to the craphole with the whole powerups that Dragonball went into later on...


----------



## BakaKage (Jul 16, 2006)

Actually I find 666 Satan more along the lines of a Hunter X Hunter and Flame of Recca because of the O-parts (like the madougu from FoR), and how you control them (kinda like nen from HxH). But thats just me .
Although the Satan/Kyuubi parallel is unavoidable.


----------



## gnutte (Jul 17, 2006)

Have been posted earlier in the thread but here it is again:
this - up to 52 raw.


----------



## Gutsu (Jul 17, 2006)

BakaKage said:
			
		

> Actually I find 666 Satan more along the lines of a Hunter X Hunter and Flame of Recca because of the O-parts (like the madougu from FoR), and how you control them (kinda like nen from HxH). But thats just me .
> Although the Satan/Kyuubi parallel is unavoidable.



True those elements are also in 666 Satan. The whole Kyuubi thing isn't exactly original that was done before in Dragonball with Goku turning into that huge monkey.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Jul 18, 2006)

*Colored Ball*


----------



## Phancy Pants (Jul 20, 2006)

Must......not.......ruin......time..skip......


----------



## gnutte (Jul 24, 2006)

Another timeskip pic!

*Spoiler*: __ 




I really wonder who that dark-skinned girl is.



posted by Jio Freed at MH.

It also seems that all of volume 14 is gonna be scanned soon. Can't wait.


----------



## sasuki-chan (Jul 24, 2006)

but....where is ruby????

anyways they look so cool
thanks for sharing


----------



## Monna (Jul 26, 2006)

Ah, I think I'm gonna start reading 666 Satan. My brother tells me its really good.


----------



## gnutte (Jul 27, 2006)

Jio Freed also posted some pics, can be found here, contains timeskip spoilers.

I uploaded those chapters just for you, kool-ka-lang 
Type records


----------



## Kool ka lang (Jul 27, 2006)

oh hehe, thank you! But I finally found a place the second I searched at mangahelpers >.>(it was buried in the second page of the 666 forums, in the discussion thread)

and I already through all of them >.<; but thanks, though, other people could use it too 


[Doremi] Strawberry Panic - 17 (XviD) [7F312DCF].avi


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Jul 27, 2006)

*Ball is now badass!*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jokestr (Jul 27, 2006)

Oh shinap. I'm at like chapter... 15ish or something.. I have up to 31... I need to read it.. >:

Heehaw. I'm SwordKirby's brother


----------



## Kool ka lang (Jul 28, 2006)

oh snap!
ball using those o-parts as wheels! 
cool. I wish I could do that...


----------



## Tenderfoot (Jul 28, 2006)

I wonder if Jio will still be stronger than Ball 4years later, considering teh fact that ball was probably being trained by that guy [forgot his name, the one who is like a cross section between [Jiraiya from Naruto and Urahara from Bleach].


----------



## Kool ka lang (Jul 29, 2006)

^^^Kirin-sama

that's what I thought when I saw him.


----------



## Zouri (Jul 29, 2006)

Damn, from those scans it looks like Ball becomes even more kick ass than before. He was always my favorite, second was Jio.

Anywho, there's probably a very good chance that Kirin taught him more, seeing as he was his original teacher.


----------



## Disastorm (Aug 3, 2006)

2 chapters of raw volume 14 are available on 666satan.it but i think u have to pay for it .


----------



## Zouri (Aug 3, 2006)

^ Ick! Sorry, but I think I'd rather find another alternative.

In other news, I hope that chapter 35 will be released soon. It's almost been a month, so I think Mangetsu should be back soon.


----------



## sasuki-chan (Aug 10, 2006)

and does someone know what happened to ruby??
because there isn't any pictures of her...

cross looks girly but I think he's really cute and jio is attractive.
the autor improved his style a lot (I love how he does the eyes and the hair of the characters)


----------



## Disastorm (Aug 15, 2006)




----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Aug 16, 2006)

*Chapter 56 raw is up*

Akahori Gedou Hour Rabuge ED


----------



## kokoro_angel (Aug 19, 2006)

I just started reading 666 Satan. ^__^
Interesting series, reminds me of a mixture of Dragonball, Rave, and a bit of Naruto.

Does anyone know how old Jio is when the manga first started?


----------



## Monna (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm guessing Jio is 12 but I don't know for sure.


----------



## kokoro_angel (Aug 21, 2006)

Hmm, he looks younger than that to me though.


----------



## Emery (Aug 21, 2006)

Nah..I'd say 12. And Ruby looks about 13.


----------



## Segan (Aug 21, 2006)

Shouldn't Jio be around 15 or so? I just saw a chapter of volume 14, and Jio is a lot taller than in the beginning...


----------



## Mori` (Aug 21, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _reply to post above, raw related_ 



there's a timeskip


----------



## gnutte (Aug 21, 2006)

Taira said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _reply to post above, raw related_
> 
> 
> 
> there's a timeskip



*Spoiler*: __ 



And if I'm not entirely mistaken, it's a four year skip.


----------



## Emery (Aug 22, 2006)

Segan said:
			
		

> Shouldn't Jio be around 15 or so? I just saw a chapter of volume 14, and Jio is a lot taller than in the beginning...




The girl that asked the question said "In the beginning of the series".


----------



## sasuki-chan (Aug 22, 2006)

I think jio was like 10 at the begining (he was really small) and ruby is 14/15
(she is older than jio)


----------



## neostar8710 (Aug 23, 2006)

niceee..good stuff..some minor spelling errors, but nothing major..keep it up..i already looked at the raws..i had a little idea whats going on but nonetheless, i hope you guyz keep it up! =D


----------



## tictactoc (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks for the chapter Emery ^___^


----------



## Zaru (Aug 24, 2006)

Wtf, he groped her breasts. Naughty Jio.


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 24, 2006)

Zakuzaru said:
			
		

> Wtf, he groped her breasts. Naughty Jio.



Yeah I thought it was funny that he did that and he didn't let go!! :amazed 

Gotta give probs for him doing that.


----------



## tictactoc (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow, it was quick O__o
Thanks (again) for the new chap


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 26, 2006)

Cool thanks for the released.


----------



## Zouri (Aug 26, 2006)

Woah! This is too awesome!

Thanks so much for the chaps. O.P.T. team!


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Aug 26, 2006)

This is awesome, four new chapters to read.  Thanks for the scans!


----------



## joetachi16 (Aug 27, 2006)

Sorry Tapp Zaddaz but there chinese not japanese try and keep looking


----------



## kokoro_angel (Aug 29, 2006)

I just read volume 8(chapter 29 to 32). Kishimoto Seishi-sensei's author notes are quite amusing.  So are the four-panel comic strips he draws of his childhood. 
The character designs for Jio and Ruby really changed a lot within 8 volumes. Ruby looks a lot younger while Jio looks older. lol
And I've gotten the answer to my question on their ages in volume 8. Jio and Ball  are 13 years old; Ruby and Cross are 15.


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Aug 29, 2006)

Ive been meaning to start reading this, where can I go to start from the beginning?


----------



## gnutte (Aug 29, 2006)

nwm, Emery beat me to it.


----------



## Emery (Aug 29, 2006)

^What a shameless plug.


You don't have to have an account to get them from mangaspot.


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks!! *reps*


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Sep 2, 2006)

Nice, high quality chapters.  Thanks, Emery!

Anyone interested in helping out with a Pimping Project of 666 Satan?  Its such a great manga and it could use some fans.  If you want to start helping out upload two volumes a pack.  I'll start the write-up and do so uploading, too.  Questions than ask here or by PM.


----------



## Renegade (Sep 24, 2006)

Hokage Naruto said:
			
		

> Nice, high quality chapters.  Thanks, Emery!
> 
> Anyone interested in helping out with a Pimping Project of 666 Satan?  Its such a great manga and it could use some fans.  If you want to start helping out upload two volumes a pack.  I'll start the write-up and do so uploading, too.  Questions than ask here or by PM.


I'll definitely help out with that. Just tell me what to do and i'm on it. I've got every chapter up to 42 on my computer, so i'm sure I could be of help.


----------



## Sesqoo (Sep 26, 2006)

OMG THIS GUY DESERVES REPS!

Give this guy some reps!

*reps*

Thx dude


----------



## Sesqoo (Sep 30, 2006)

Sorry for double post, but this deserves to be in a new post imo!

Chapter 43 by O-part MAb rank ?? and co


Chapter 44 by O-part MAb rank ?? and co


----------



## Kisame. (Sep 30, 2006)

wooooooyyyyyyyyyyyyyytttt


----------



## Kisame. (Sep 30, 2006)

sigh dont know why he put it on rapideshare.




> You have reached the download-limit for free-users. Want to download more?
> *Get your own Premium-account now!* Instant download-access! (Or wait 19 minutes


----------



## Sesqoo (Sep 30, 2006)

OMG, guess what

Chapter 45 by O-part MAb rank ?? and co
another thread


----------



## Kisame. (Sep 30, 2006)

i see why they can release so fast. the quality is very low...its like they typeset in paint.

I guess its better than nothing.


----------



## Sesqoo (Sep 30, 2006)

The last one has a better scan and yeah the quality isn't the best but it's ok with me. I preffer quantity over quality


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 30, 2006)

Big Spoiler for Chapter 43 that I must discuss:amazed 


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Dog/Pig taking a dump on the passed out guard was fucking halirious. Pure Genius!


----------



## mab (Sep 30, 2006)

@Sesqoo
just to be clear i did not do ch 45 it was traslate by icy blitz and scanned by munip jad

@miyata 
yeah i used paint because this what i have and i am newbie in this staff sorry


----------



## mab (Sep 30, 2006)

@miyata here is another sites
ch 43 Eluvium

ch 44 Eluvium

Link removed (MQ by ihateruspiye)


----------



## Sesqoo (Sep 30, 2006)

mab said:
			
		

> @Sesqoo
> just to be clear i did not do ch 45 it was traslate by icy blitz and scanned by munip jad
> 
> @miyata
> yeah i used paint because this what i have and i am newbie in this staff sorry



Yeah I know, that is why i said "..and co." since I was to lazy to write all names

Btw Reps for your great work! Keep it up

Edit: damn I spread to much rep today


----------



## mab (Oct 1, 2006)

ch 46 Kara

translte by leexavier and edit by lhatuspiye


----------



## tictactoc (Oct 1, 2006)

Wow it's cool, the chaps come out real quick now ^^
Thanks


----------



## Sesqoo (Oct 1, 2006)

Chapter 46 cheers!


----------



## cyitling (Oct 8, 2006)

i am just wondering .. coz i am buying the manga in chinese... how come it only comes out like one book every 4-5 months?


----------



## gnutte (Oct 8, 2006)

Probably because it's a monthly manga. There's not enough chapters to make a volume unless you wait a few months.


----------



## Renegade (Oct 8, 2006)

cyitling said:
			
		

> i am just wondering .. coz i am buying the manga in chinese... how come it only comes out like one book every 4-5 months?


That's because only one chapter comes out every month, since it's serialized in the Monthly Shonen Gangan.


----------



## Monna (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm gonna buy the Tankōbon. 666 Satan is just _that_ good.


----------



## Renegade (Oct 23, 2006)

What do you guys think of Jio's new weapon?

I don't really like it too much because of the fact that he won't be able to fight people with it who have a good heart. If you ask me, it would be better if it transformed really big evertyime, regardless of how big of a heart his oponent has.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 23, 2006)

Well, Jio has no reason to fight evil people.  And besides, you know how strong he is physically (not to mention Satan), the O-part is far from the only thing in his arsenal.  Personally, I like the time skip.  Better done than Naruto's (he learned from his bro mistake?), and Ball is just awesome now.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Oct 23, 2006)

tictactoc said:


> Jio can't fight people with a good heart because 666 satan is really childish. It's a good manga but Kishi #2 is really doing the big cliche with the friendship/light/darkness-thing :/



I think 666 Satan is more violent with an undercasting of friendship and all.  Most shonen mangas have friendship and clash of light vs. darkness.  666 Satan is like YYH, Naruto and Bleach clashed in one.

woot, 10 more chapters to read tonight!


----------



## DragonSlayer (Oct 28, 2006)

I read all the chapters today and I like 666 Satan a lot. Can't say that I like the whole thing about satan and angels and such (would have prefered original terms) but I won't let it bother me too much.

How often does a new chapter come out?


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Oct 28, 2006)

DragonSlayer said:


> How often does a new chapter come out?



It is a monthly manga.


----------



## tictactoc (Oct 28, 2006)

Hokage Naruto said:


> I think 666 Satan is more violent with an undercasting of friendship and all.  Most shonen mangas have friendship and clash of light vs. darkness.  666 Satan is like YYH, Naruto and Bleach clashed in one.
> 
> woot, 10 more chapters to read tonight!



I don't agree. The fight between Jio's rival and the guy with the chain working for the bad guy (forgot his name) was really concentrated on friendship.
Seriously, the guy once giving in hatred, trying to help the other bad guy with a big speech on friends ? Puh-lease


----------



## Renegade (Oct 29, 2006)

tictactoc said:


> I don't agree. The fight between Jio's rival and the guy with the chain working for the bad guy (forgot his name) was really concentrated on friendship.
> Seriously, the guy once giving in hatred, trying to help the other bad guy with a big speech on friends ? Puh-lease


Jin defeated the hatred in his heart, so he was trying to help Shuri, who was clearly still enveloped in it...

What's wrong with that?


----------



## Monna (Nov 8, 2006)

666 Satan is alot darker than most shonen manga.


----------



## sepe-taichou (Nov 8, 2006)

I hope Jio gets a o-part that looks like a katana.  I leik katanas.
But maybe that's just me.

And why wouldn't he fight good people? Well, maybe that depends on the definition on good? 

But maybe he enters a tournament or something. So he would obviously have to fight them then.


----------



## Renegade (Nov 8, 2006)

sepe-taichou said:


> But maybe he enters a tournament or something. So he would obviously have to fight them then.


Yeh, but if his oponent is good-hearted, he won't be able to use Zero R.


----------



## sepe-taichou (Nov 9, 2006)

Renegade said:


> Yeh, but if his oponent is good-hearted, he won't be able to use Zero R.



He could use it, it just wouldn't have any effect.  

And yeah, it sucks.


----------



## Dark Oblivion (Nov 21, 2006)

This seems a bit random and stupid, but could anyone tell me what chapters show some decent fights or anger exploding-type moments with Jio? I just wanna see how Seishi draws em for some reason


----------



## Renegade (Nov 21, 2006)

Dark Oblivion said:


> This seems a bit random and stupid, but could anyone tell me what chapters show some decent fights or anger exploding-type moments with Jio? I just wanna see how Seishi draws em for some reason


Jio never really gets crazy angry. He just turns into Satan with a nice sinister grin on his face.


----------



## Vegeta (Nov 28, 2006)

Yeah, for some reason I ignored this manga for about a year >.>

Just caught up, I gotta say, I'm loving it again. Especially with the Time Jump =D


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 28, 2006)

I just finished chapter 16. I gotta say I'm enjoyinh this quite a bit, and agree that this leans alot more towards Dragon Ball then it does Naruto.

Although I gotta say, nothin really that epic has happened so far. Hopefully Jio's upcoming re-match with that guy with the vortex rings and toungue piercings will be something special. Someone please tell me if it gets a hell of alot better .


----------



## Vegeta (Nov 28, 2006)

It              does.


----------



## Segan (Nov 29, 2006)

I picked some chapters of 666 Satan pre-timeskip, but dropped it a while ago. Now, just out of curiosity, what's Jio's status as O.P. post-timeskip? Did he show some new abilities or at least put on a serious fight?


----------



## Jenna Berry (Nov 30, 2006)

> Although I gotta say, nothin really that epic has happened so far. Hopefully Jio's upcoming re-match with that guy with the vortex rings and toungue piercings will be something special. Someone please tell me if it gets a hell of alot better .


Do you mean Wise?

I'm on chapter 49 right now... Don't worry, it gets a helluva lot better... and action-y and violent


----------



## pwned hokage (Dec 1, 2006)

Awesome sig Jenna
Jin rocks.


----------



## Renegade (Dec 1, 2006)

Segan said:


> I picked some chapters of 666 Satan pre-timeskip, but dropped it a while ago. Now, just out of curiosity, what's Jio's status as O.P. post-timeskip? Did he show some new abilities or at least put on a serious fight?


Trust me when I say he's almost a completely different person. His _cool_ factor is off the charts, his strength is on a whole new level, and his techniques are astonishing. I strongly suggest you read it, you won't be dissapointed.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 2, 2006)

pwned hokage said:


> Awesome sig Jenna
> *Ball*rocks.



Fixed.

That and poor Ball stuck with the violent one instead of Ruby who's....violent yeh nevermind.


----------



## Jenna Berry (Dec 2, 2006)

> Fixed.
> 
> That and poor Ball stuck with the violent one instead of Ruby who's....violent yeh nevermind.


Mei, I think, is more... scary than Ruby.  I mean, she's got that weird ear fetish going on >_>

[I used to have a Jin sig, if you didn't know =P]

edit:


> Trust me when I say he's almost a completely different person. His cool factor is off the charts, his strength is on a whole new level, and his techniques are astonishing. I strongly suggest you read it, you won't be dissapointed.


LOL, quoted for truth xDD


----------



## Zaru (Dec 2, 2006)

I am right now catching up to chapter 63 or something.

And zomg I just read 61. The end of the chapter... Jio saying "Tadaima" ("I'm home") was SOOOO climatic. Just great


----------



## Jenna Berry (Dec 3, 2006)

> Actually I was here when you had Jin, but come now, context is everything.


Oh yes, it is true that Ball > Jin

But it will always be Jio > everyone Ball in my mind


----------



## Viciousness (Dec 5, 2006)

havent heard anything but hope it does.

And Jerseys, I dont know how far youve made it in 666 if you havent made it past like volume 30, you should give it more of a chance. Its the type of manga that grows on you, but when you ge a taste for it or see the big picture of where its headed, you may fall in love with this manga.  To be honest with you, I've seen so much potential in this work from kishimoto seishi, I think he'll leave an even bigger legacy than his brother (Naruto Author Kishimoto Masashi). There's some thing he does better more consistently than his brother, Oda, Toriyama, Tite, and Togashi. And then theres still a few places he could improve from where Im at.


----------



## Egg (Dec 11, 2006)

About the ages, I thought they were older.

I presumed Jio was around 12/13 at the start of the manga and Ruby 15, then before the time skip Im sure Jio mentions its been 2 and a half years since he met Ruby making Jio 14-16 and Ruby 17. Then after the time skip Jio is 18-20 and Ruby is 21


----------



## Renegade (Dec 11, 2006)

jerseys said:


> Oh, and I  think we wont see the anime. The manga was published like 1 year after naruto. It was 5 years ago. If anything was going to happen, it's be here rby now I think
> Do many mangas, in general, not make into anime?


That's just because, unlike Naruto, 666 Satan is a monthly manga, so it takes a bit longer for the series to expand. Usually anime's are created when a manga comes to around 100 chapters. Since 666 Satan is a monthly manga, it's gonna take it a bit longer to reach that amount. I'm sure we'll soon be seeing an anime based on it though.


----------



## Viciousness (Dec 11, 2006)

Oh I'm sure some read my earlier post and wondered why I deleted it. I still enjoy the manga but at the time I was dissapointed as the end of Roc Bird and start of Part 2 seemed rushed. Especially compared to the arc that introduced Ball. I can see why Kishimoto would rush it seeing as its a weekly manga and if you take forever to do one arc you'll wind up stuck on the same manga for years, like Berserk, and Im sure he wants to due more. Still i aam enjoying part II and he seems to be slowing things down a bit again.


----------



## Renegade (Dec 11, 2006)

DrunkenYoshimaster said:


> Oh I'm sure some read my earlier post and wondered why I deleted it. I still enjoy the manga but at the time I was dissapointed as the end of Roc Bird and start of Part 2 seemed rushed. Especially compared to the arc that introduced Ball. I can see why Kishimoto would rush it seeing as its a *monthly* manga and if you take forever to do one arc you'll wind up stuck on the same manga for years, like Berserk, and Im sure he wants to due more. Still i aam enjoying part II and he seems to be slowing things down a bit again.


Fixed.


----------



## Monna (Dec 11, 2006)

Yo yo whats up guys?


----------



## GPM (Dec 12, 2006)

I finished reading the 63 chapters in the last two days and i really like it, to the point of actually falling in love with it. The art is risque, which I like alot (=D), and the emotion is great too; when he called out to his "parents" at their grave, when Ruby was absorbed by Satan and then she helped Jio take control from the inside, and when she finally returned; I loved these moments.

I can't wait for the next one!! =D


----------



## Monna (Dec 12, 2006)

Ruby's dead sexy after the timeskip.


----------



## Jenna Berry (Dec 13, 2006)

So, uh, n00bish question, but when does the new chapter come out? 

From Gangan's site, I'm guessing yesterday?


----------



## Renegade (Dec 13, 2006)

jerseys said:


> But Satan's chapters are twice as long, so 50 chapters should be enough. Anyone knows other popular monthly shounen series that made or dind't make into anime?


Twice as long still wouldn't equal the same amount, since there's more than two weeks in a month. Each chapter would need to be more than four times bigger than a weekly manga. I'll put it this way, one chapter of 666 Satan does not equal a months worth of Naruto. So as i've said, it's gonna take longer, but hopefully not too much.



jerseys said:


> Anyone knows other popular monthly shounen series that made or dind't make into anime?


D. Gray-man was just recently turned into an anime. I think there's currently 11 episodes.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Dec 13, 2006)

jerseys said:


> How long is the manga? Is it still coming out or finished?


This week chapter 102 is coming out.


----------



## Monna (Dec 13, 2006)

I would love so much for there to be an anime. I just hope the anime dosn't follow the FMA route, since its from Gangan also.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 13, 2006)

If they had started an anime a while ago it would probably have ended at 52 episodes, directly before the timeskip.

If it starts, lets say winter next year, who knows. I would also love to see this animated.


----------



## Renegade (Dec 13, 2006)

jerseys said:


> Yes, I understand that, but it still means that 50 chapters of satan are as long as 100 chapters in naruto. Same ammount of material. Unless you mean that still need more, because even if they have enough material, it comes out slower, so they need to have more material at the beginning in order to not catch up too fast.


That's exactly what I mean. It's a slower moving series, so they'll need more material to start off with, or else they'll catch up way too quickly.


----------



## Monna (Dec 13, 2006)

Renegade said:


> That's exactly what I mean. It's a slower moving series, so they'll need more material to start off with, or else they'll catch up way too quickly.


But you know, we could always have...
*FILLERS!*  

Oh god, I can just imagine 666 Satan filler material. Some new random OPT villian is causing problems for some poor filler character who Jio and co meet on thier travels.

Though if someday they make an anime and it becomes a success and spawns a MOVIE. Holy shit. And before we know it we have 12 movies. 

Then fall of 2012 we have a little Toonami "O-Parts Hunter" dub on they way.


----------



## Renegade (Dec 14, 2006)

jerseys said:


> So it's a weekly manga? I was wondering if any other popular * monthly * manga didn't make it into anime.


Well, Fullmetal Alchemist was a monthly manga and it *did* get made into an anime.

Can't think of any that haven't, though. Don't really read too many monthly mangas.


----------



## Monna (Dec 15, 2006)

I can see 666 as an anime. Its popularity has been growing recently. I'm seeing more merchandising for the series.


----------



## Monna (Dec 15, 2006)

jerseys said:


> ZOMG LINK PLAX!!111
> 
> Anyway, I just reached chapter 30 and I got hooked onto the series. I really want to see some parts animated, like the fight in chapter 27 (I hope it gets extended). I don't really like the jewish mithology, though. It looks like something form Neon Genesis Evangelion.
> 
> ...


Well they are looking for O-Parts but get side-tracked on more important things because of the events in Rockbird city arc. I see that you are on chapter 30 so that means they just arrived at Rockbird so I wont say anymore.

But just keep reading. The Kaballah plot gets way more interesting as the story progresses, and is better than Evangeleon in my honest opinion.

Also, I can't remember but I dont think an OPT can just pick up any random O-Part and use it. Most of them take skill and practice to master. There was the frying pan that Jin has but that was a very low ranking O-Part.

The only person that can use any O-Part they want is Amidaba.

Oh yeah, here is some 666 Satan merchandise that I know of:

There appears to be a collectable trading card game for the series.


And a Ruby Cresent collectable model. Dunno if there are other characters.


----------



## Bishop (Dec 17, 2006)

Can somebody give me some site where I can Read(not download) satan 666?


----------



## dragonbattousai (Dec 17, 2006)

I read the first chapter and I liked it.  I plan to continue reading it when the manga comes stateside, which should be soon I believe.  I want to have an actual collection of manga that I can read instead of getting them and have them on display because I have seen/read that series.


----------



## Renegade (Dec 17, 2006)

Bishop said:


> Can somebody give me some site where I can Read(not download) satan 666?


1: http://www.mininova.org 
2: Link removed


----------



## MS81 (Dec 17, 2006)

wow I just started reading satan 666 and I thought the 1st name was strange til I found out that was his twin brother.


----------



## Monna (Dec 18, 2006)

Any news on chapter 64's progress?


----------



## Renegade (Dec 18, 2006)

Paul the SK said:


> Any news on chapter 64's progress?


Should be coming out sometime this week.


----------



## Ponko (Dec 18, 2006)

I started reading the series a little while ago, then left off around chapter 20-something. I just started rereading it in the last three days and I am really glad I came back to it. I am enjoying the story a lot, and I like most of the characters in the story. I think Jio is my favourite, but I also like Ball. And for some reason I have a soft spot for Wise even though he is an ass. >__> Maybe I just liked his powers.


----------



## Monna (Dec 18, 2006)

Ponko said:


> I started reading the series a little while ago, then left off around chapter 20-something. I just started rereading it in the last three days and I am really glad I came back to it. I am enjoying the story a lot, and I like most of the characters in the story. I think Jio is my favourite, but I also like Ball. And for some reason I have a soft spot for Wise even though he is an ass. >__> Maybe I just liked his powers.


Well keep reading then. The series only gets better. ^_^


----------



## Ponko (Dec 18, 2006)

Yeah, I am at about chapter 51 right now. Slowly working my way through it. The last storyline has been so long. I figured I would just read the next arc which would probably be around 15 chapters and stop there, but I ended up spending most of the day reading it. I only stopped because I had to work the next day.


----------



## Stalker-Kun (Dec 19, 2006)

DAMN i got addicted to this manga and finished it in two days and the only flaw about it is that it only comes out monthly.........


----------



## Renegade (Dec 19, 2006)

orochimaru swallows said:


> DAMN i got addicted to this manga and finished it in two days and the only flaw about it is that it only comes out monthly.........


That's probably why it's so good though. Picasso gets more time with his paintbrush.


----------



## Monna (Dec 20, 2006)

I enjoy reading the long chapters. Its just Naruto's weekly 20 page manga has more material in a month than 666 Satan's monthly 40 page manga.

[EDIT] Post 333. Half of the beast.


----------



## Monna (Dec 21, 2006)

Anyone know how chapter 64 is comming along?


----------



## Supa Swag (Dec 24, 2006)

Paul the SK said:


> Anyone know how chapter 64 is comming along?



I just wanted to say that your sig is giving me a very good reason to read this series.


----------



## Renegade (Dec 24, 2006)

Laz-E-Boy said:


> I just wanted to say that your sig is giving me a very good reason to read this series.


Of all the possible things to lure him into the series, it's Ruby's tits. 

Meh, can't really blame ya'.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Dec 25, 2006)

How powerful is 666 Satan verse? Can they beat OP and bleach?


----------



## Renegade (Dec 25, 2006)

Firemind said:


> How powerful is 666 Satan verse? Can they beat OP and bleach?


Yeah, i'd say it's a stronger universe than OP and Bleach.


Jio performing an attack similiar to a nuclear blast, leveling out an entire city:


----------



## MuNaZ (Dec 28, 2006)

So.... Zenom Leader is Ruby's father or am i making some confusion between them?
The person who stole the Solomon key was that person who was with Ruby's in jail in the city where they met Ball right?


----------



## Renegade (Dec 28, 2006)

MuNaZ said:


> So.... Zenom Leader is Ruby's father or am i making some confusion between them?
> The person who stole the Solomon key was that person who was with Ruby's in jail in the city where they met Ball right?


Yes, Zenom's leader is Ruby's father, although it was not Amidaba that stole Solomon's Key, it was Zekuto who stole it, which in turn gave to Ruby.


----------



## Malice (inactive) (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm so glad I also read Hellsing and Berserk. They make the waits between 666 Satan chapters seem like minutes.


----------



## Renegade (Jan 1, 2007)

My new site!

Alreadii, your buddy Mute Thoughts is back.
*or*


----------



## Monna (Jan 2, 2007)

Damn, anyone know when chapter 64 will be out?


----------



## xenbuda (Jan 3, 2007)

Still have to wait for the raw to come out.


----------



## Spike (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm definitely reading this one now! I've already found some chatpers.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 4, 2007)

did anyone get chap. 64 yet?


----------



## Champloon (Jan 4, 2007)

Read this a long time ago and jst caught up...
Manga's been great jst wondering when 64 is coming out


----------



## Renegade (Jan 4, 2007)

Ishida from the preview [gif]

It's already been out for a while now, we're just waiting for it to be scanned.


----------



## Monna (Jan 13, 2007)

Dang, this is taking longer than expected.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 14, 2007)

phew just caught up from 34 having not read anything in ages, really enjoyable lately ^_^


----------



## Monna (Jan 15, 2007)

666 Satan has been getting quite popular around here.


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 16, 2007)

I just started the series and im somewhat suprised that this kishi offers fanservice


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Jan 16, 2007)

Damn, I'm going into withdrawl from a lack of 666 Satan since like...November? Come on scanners, give us some of the goodness!


----------



## Renegade (Jan 16, 2007)

Made Jio smileys:




For the post icon list:




Hopefully, if everything goes well, we shall soon see them implemented.


----------



## theshad (Jan 16, 2007)

This is getting ridiculous, where is 64.


----------



## Monna (Jan 17, 2007)

Renegade said:


> Made Jio smileys:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, very nice Ren! I would love to see those go to use!

Moar 666 love.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 17, 2007)

Wait both 64 and 65 people have them? Dang this is annoying.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 17, 2007)

I need my satan.


----------



## Renegade (Jan 17, 2007)

Does anyone know who usually scans the raws?


*EDIT:*
Nvm, found out this is the person who's gonna scan 64 once he/she recieves it in the mail: 
done

And if this person gets 64 before Nawulf, he/she will scan it aswell:
done


----------



## Monna (Jan 17, 2007)

Renegade said:


> Does anyone know who usually scans the raws?
> 
> 
> *EDIT:*
> ...


Thats good news. Atleast we can be sure that we will get the new chapters eventualy.

And sorry, I dont know who usualy scans the raws. You could probably ask someone in the 666 Satan section on Manga Helpers though.


----------



## Renegade (Jan 18, 2007)

Paul the SK said:


> Thats good news. Atleast we can be sure that we will get the new chapters eventualy.
> 
> And sorry, I dont know who usualy scans the raws. You could probably ask someone in the 666 Satan section on Manga Helpers though.


Well I already found out, that's why I listed them.


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 19, 2007)

Well we have the new raw just doesn't do us any good since we have the last two unscanned


----------



## Monna (Jan 19, 2007)

Kepa said:


> yeay, catgirl returns


Ponzu? She's awsome!


----------



## Mori` (Jan 20, 2007)

yosh, off to download ^_^


----------



## Monna (Jan 20, 2007)

Awsome chapter!


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 64 Spoilers!_ 



I can't believe Ponzu is a devil! She's with the STEA so I hope she dosn't turn out to be a villian... I love her character design. I wonder what her fighting style will be like.

If she dose turn out to be a villian I hope Jio saves her and she joins his crew.


----------



## pwned hokage (Jan 20, 2007)

They're pulling devils and angels left and right out of their asses.


----------



## Monna (Jan 20, 2007)

pwned hokage said:


> They're pulling devils and angels left and right out of their asses.


Well its not that ridiculous. Remember, all the angels and devils were all destined to be attacted to eachother. Its their fate.


----------



## Renegade (Jan 20, 2007)

Click Here for the .zip version.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 20, 2007)

good chapter ^_^

nice surprises in there


----------



## Renegade (Jan 20, 2007)

Better quality scan of 64


----------



## Mori` (Jan 21, 2007)

cheers ren ^_^


----------



## Renegade (Jan 21, 2007)

.


----------



## Monna (Jan 22, 2007)

awsomeness


----------



## MS81 (Jan 23, 2007)

Renegade said:


> Better quality scan of 64



Thanks a lot dude btw do any1 know when 65 is dropping?


----------



## Renegade (Jan 23, 2007)

It should be coming very soon.


----------



## Zouri (Jan 24, 2007)

^Apparently, a raw was just released over at Manga Helpers. So, go! Go now and get your Satan-y goodness!


----------



## Renegade (Jan 24, 2007)

Chapter 65 Raw:

Deidei vs Hidan


----------



## Sesqoo (Jan 26, 2007)

65 Scan is out on mangahelpers


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Jan 26, 2007)

So cool. Everything is coming together.


*Spoiler*: __ 



With Shuri and Kite being snuck up on by Peacock, I wonder what they'll be able to do. Hopefully we'll see a fight between them. And then we also have all the characters in the ruins, which is interesting, as well.


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 26, 2007)

Sieshi has had his boomerang weapon stolen by his brotehr XD


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Jan 26, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> Sieshi has had his boomerang weapon stolen by his brotehr XD



More like they both stole from Toriyama.


----------



## Renegade (Jan 28, 2007)

Good news people, my Jio smiley got uploaded to the list!


----------



## GaryDAI (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey all ^_^  New fan here

I just got to the timeskip part   I didn't even recognize Cross though.  I thought it was a new cute girl at first


----------



## MS81 (Jan 30, 2007)

I need chapter 66.


----------



## GaryDAI (Jan 30, 2007)

When is it expected to be released?


----------



## Mori` (Jan 30, 2007)

GaryDAI said:


> Hey all ^_^  New fan here
> 
> I just got to the timeskip part   I didn't even recognize Cross though.  I thought it was a new cute girl at first



xD cross did go super bishy =p

just read the 65 scan, interesting chapter ^_^


----------



## MS81 (Feb 1, 2007)

do any1 have 66 yet?


----------



## Renegade (Feb 2, 2007)

MS81 said:


> do any1 have 66 yet?


Not yet. But once scanned, i'll be sure to post it here.


----------



## MS81 (Feb 4, 2007)

no scans of 66?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 4, 2007)

i dont think there's been any scans of 66 yet! we've just gotta wait!


----------



## 17Sounds (Feb 4, 2007)

Anime adaptations of monthly mangas tend to not work out. Since each anime episode would be made every week and a new chapter would only come out every month, the anime would catch up very quickly and be forced to create a different storyline. Look at Fullmetal Alchemist and Trigun.

But an anime adaptation would be awesome. I'm hoping one comes out after the manga finishes.


----------



## WolfKiDD (Feb 4, 2007)

jerseys said:


> Yeah, unfortunately it is so. I was hoping maybe when satan reaches 100 chapters they could start and extend exerything. In my opinion kishimoto kinda rushes the action in satan.
> 
> But as a side note I love FMA anime. I like it how it turned out. I only read like 8 volumes of manga, but for me fma anime > fma manga.
> 
> Wasn't d.gray man monthly too? Or do you know of any monthly manga that was successfuly made into anime?



yeah i agree, fma has to be one of the few which its anime did not drag into a half arsed cartoon. 
like how the fillers in naruto are so badly animated and bleach too, fma kept those stunning visuals till the end


----------



## Renegade (Feb 4, 2007)

jerseys said:


> Wasn't d.gray man monthly too? Or do you know of any monthly manga that was successfuly made into anime?


Nah, D. Gray-man is weekly.


----------



## Renegade (Feb 4, 2007)

jerseys said:


> my bad. By the way, is the d.gray manga done? If not any info how long will it be?


It's not done, and i'm not sure how long it will be.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Feb 4, 2007)

I just caught up on 666 Satan. It's really interesting. Can't wait to see kujaku fight to his fullest


----------



## Ha-ri (Feb 4, 2007)

Only on chapter 20 so far, but I'm loving 666 Satan.


----------



## Patience (Feb 5, 2007)

*666 Satan Question*

Is it a good manga? Would you recommend it? I've been wanting to find a good manga that doesn't have an anime out. If it is good, how many volumes have been released in English?


----------



## Jenna Berry (Feb 5, 2007)

> Is it a good manga? Would you recommend it?


Yes and yes 



> If it is good, how many volumes have been released in English?


The translated version by Viz, titled "O-Parts Hunter" () has only one volume out.
Click here for website
Volume Two is going to be out soon, though.


----------



## Renegade (Feb 5, 2007)

Shikamaru Uzumaki said:


> Is it a good manga? Would you recommend it? I've been wanting to find a good manga that doesn't have an anime out. If it is good, how many volumes have been released in English?


It's awsome, and there are about 16 volumes out. If you wanna get into it, I suggest either here or .


----------



## Ha-ri (Feb 9, 2007)

OMG! I'm finally caught up and I can say that this manga ROCKS!!! Anyways dose anyone know they game of 30 they play in chapter 65? It seems fun.

EDIT: Never mind I get the game now, its so fun beating everyone of my friends at this game ^_^


----------



## Bishop (Feb 22, 2007)

So is this a manga with comedy and a somewhat goofy main character, or more dark?


----------



## Renegade (Feb 23, 2007)

The former, though he's a lot less goofy than most protagonists.


----------



## kokoro_angel (Feb 23, 2007)

I just got volume 15. Kishimoto's art has really changed a lot since the first volume~~I love it.The end of Chapter 59 actually made me shed a few tears...


----------



## Jarl lKarl (Feb 23, 2007)

Jenna Berry said:


> Yes and yes
> 
> The translated version by Viz, titled "O-Parts Hunter" () has only one volume out.
> BARYA LANG PO SA UMAGA
> Volume Two is going to be out soon, though.



I've seen volume two out on the shelves.


----------



## Jenna Berry (Feb 23, 2007)

> I've seen volume two out on the shelves.


Well, yeah, in the time since I wrote that post Feb. 13th has come and it was released


----------



## Jenna Berry (Feb 23, 2007)

Ahh, Farom, that's really good! 

You might want to post it in the FC, though.  That's usually where fanart and such goes.


----------



## Chunkyhunks (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks.  Haven't really posted much in the way of images up till now, so I wasn't sure.


----------



## Bishop (Feb 24, 2007)

Read up to chapt 52 or54. It's a nice manga. Has potntial to be better though.


----------



## Renegade (Feb 24, 2007)

Like every manga.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 24, 2007)

thanks renegade!!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 24, 2007)

wait, viz media renamed the series "o-part hunter'?!  that is the corniest, dorkiest name i've ever heard!!


----------



## MS81 (Feb 24, 2007)

thanks for scans.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Feb 25, 2007)

Damn, I really wanted to see Kujaku-sama fight.


----------



## Chee (Feb 25, 2007)

Wait! What? O-Parts Hunter? 

I'm not going to buy the VIZ versions. They probably cut out all the nudity or anything thats really adult contented. I was looking forward to buying it, but I'm not sure anymore.


----------



## Bishop (Feb 25, 2007)

Never seen any nudity in 666, just teasers


----------



## Chee (Feb 25, 2007)

Yea, its not really "nudity" but they are still naked. Besides, I believe that in one of the panels Ruby was naked but it was so small you could barely see it (it was in the earlier chapters).


----------



## Sesqoo (Feb 25, 2007)

This recent chapter lacked Jio


----------



## Jenna Berry (Feb 25, 2007)

> I'm not going to buy the VIZ versions. They probably cut out all the nudity or anything thats really adult contented. I was looking forward to buying it, but I'm not sure anymore.


I think I'll buy it regardless. :\

It's my favorite manga, after all.  A name change isn't going to stop me from supporting it.  And besides, manga is rarely censored.

edit: I actually am getting it, so I'll tell everyone if it is censored beyond the name


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Feb 25, 2007)

@lk3mizt said:


> wait, viz media renamed the series "o-part hunter'?!  that is the corniest, dorkiest name i've ever heard!!



Can your come up with a better name that describes the manga and won't freak out soccer moms?


----------



## Bishop (Feb 25, 2007)

Sesqoo said:


> This recent chapter lacked Jio



It lacked Ball


----------



## GaryDAI (Feb 25, 2007)

Tapp Zaddaz said:


> Can your come up with a better name that describes the manga and won't freak out soccer moms?



The adventures of Satan and his friends


----------



## Renegade (Feb 26, 2007)

Chee said:


> I'm not going to buy the VIZ versions. They probably cut out all the nudity or anything thats really adult contented. I was looking forward to buying it, but I'm not sure anymore.


Harley got all the Viz volumes up to 13 and apparently nothing was edited out.


----------



## Loki (Feb 26, 2007)

I dont know if this was already asked.. but a few of my friends whould like to know if an anime to this mangas comin out?


----------



## pwned hokage (Feb 26, 2007)

So far, 666 Satan (apart from the title of course) is unedited. Even a panel of Ruby with nipples was left alone.


----------



## MS81 (Mar 9, 2007)

blue dragon is unedited also.


----------



## Renegade (Mar 9, 2007)

Blue dragon?


----------



## scrappdogg (Mar 10, 2007)

Renegade said:


> Blue dragon?




yea in blue dragon the hero's only mission is to save women and grope their boobs.


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Mar 11, 2007)

^ maybe I should read that manga... it sounds... interesting...


----------



## MS81 (Mar 19, 2007)

damn do anyone have a spoiler pic for chap.67?


----------



## Zaru (Mar 19, 2007)

metal_uzumaki said:


> ^ maybe I should read that manga... it sounds... interesting...



It's from the guy who drew death note, after all.

But yeah it evolves around the groping of boobs, basically.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 19, 2007)

Yeah, blue dragon is a nice manga, only 12 chapters out though.


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Mar 23, 2007)

Can anyone post a link for the Blue Dragon manga.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 23, 2007)

Ok, BLue Dragon inferior.  666 Satan superior.  Go ask there thread.  Man, I come here expecting something good and get questions about other manga.


----------



## Karin Maaka (Mar 23, 2007)

666 Satan to have an anime adaptation

  *YAAAAY! * 

 I seriously had a huge grin on my face when I read this. ^_^


----------



## Jenna Berry (Mar 23, 2007)

Totally awesome!! 

I hope it's good.  And not filler.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 23, 2007)

Here's to hoping it doesn't turn out like the MAR anime.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Mar 25, 2007)

w00t! Thats great news about the anime. Its about time. Now that I really think about it, I'm really amazed that it's taken this long for it to get an anime adaptation  We'll anyways, I hope its a good adaptation. I'm curious what studio will be doing it. I guess all we can do at this point is just wait for more news on it  



Agmaster said:


> Here's to hoping it doesn't turn out like the MAR anime.



Sorry, but I'm curious what you meant by this. I haven't followed the MAR anime in some time and I was just wondering what you were talking about specifically XD


----------



## Sesqoo (Mar 25, 2007)

I hope it won't pull a FMA


----------



## Renegade (Mar 25, 2007)

Well it's either gonna go through a huge amount of filler, or it's gonna turn out like FMA.

I prefer the former.


----------



## MS81 (Mar 26, 2007)

I want chapter 67 spoiler pics.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 26, 2007)

me too!



in 4 days, march will be history!


----------



## MS81 (Mar 26, 2007)

I know my birthday was the 2nd and it felt like it was just yesterday.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 26, 2007)

oh really?! mine was on the 3rd!!


----------



## Chunkyhunks (Mar 28, 2007)

I think that the anime could add some padding in a lot of places in order to pace the story a bit better.  Sometimes the manga moves really fast and leaves a lot that could happen between panels.


----------



## joetachi16 (Mar 31, 2007)

Anti-Nazism Fan Club
Chapter 67 is here!!!!!!!


----------



## Bishop (Mar 31, 2007)

YYYEEEESSSSS!!!!!!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 31, 2007)

yeeeesssssssss!!!!

edit: just repped you!! anyone who really appreciates him giving us the link should rep him!!!


----------



## Bishop (Mar 31, 2007)

Yep, I repped him also. Sp we see why the brothers are in conflict....


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 31, 2007)

yeah. i kinda pity kujaku.. but still that's no excuse for what he did. and that girl impressed me too. she can use the eye with her will now..


----------



## Jenna Berry (Mar 31, 2007)

THANKS <33333


*Spoiler*: __ 



Pretty cool fight. o: And  @ the color pages.

Oh man, the part at the table.... Kujaku is awesome. >D


----------



## Champloon (Mar 31, 2007)

Finally! The wait was unbearable


----------



## Judgemento (Mar 31, 2007)

Weeeeeeeee its here thanks DD


----------



## Gunners (Mar 31, 2007)

The chapter was off the chart, it was fucking sick. One of the best manga chapters I have read to be honest. I don't know for some reason the chapter was just nice. The action, insight and overall development was perfect imo.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Kujaca and his dam complex the rivalry between siblins and their previous relationship it was all nice. The guy is one sick fuck though when he killed his dad and was speaking to him in like some father son tone.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 31, 2007)

i agree. it was a really nice chapter. now we know kirin got his scar..


----------



## ~Shin~ (Mar 31, 2007)

I almost cried after reading Kujaku's tragic past


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 1, 2007)

yeah it was sad but dat don't change the fact that he's still a bitch! lol


----------



## Gunners (Apr 1, 2007)

His past wasn't that traggic, he was just impatient and filled his heart with Jealousy. Mentally the guy is screwed, when Kirin cut him so fast it bipassed his molecular shifting that was cool.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 1, 2007)

i still don't get it. the analogy he used is that "if you cut through water fast, there would be resistance but if you cut through water slowly, there won't be resistance" i dunno, imo, doesn't that mean that kirin cut through kujaku slowly which made it difficult for his(kujaku's) cells to regenerate i.e. provide resistance?

or am i just stupid?!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 1, 2007)

ok, ok. i think that makes sense. Thanks!


----------



## Gunners (Apr 1, 2007)

Pretty much what he said, cutting slowly they move out the way and no resistence is there so he feels no pain, he cut him so fast resistance was created which damaged him. Eitherway it was bad ass, stupid punk thought he had finally made it then he choked up blood.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 1, 2007)

you know what gets me, Why Kujaku didn't get the 3rd eye but Kirin has it?


----------



## Renegade (Apr 1, 2007)

Luck of the draw.


----------



## MuNaZ (Apr 2, 2007)

this chapter was awesome...


----------



## Kage no Yume (Apr 2, 2007)

It's a pity though.  We'll never get to see what Kujaku could have been.  His graceful sword probably had more potential than Kirin's, and given Kirin's insane abilities, I wonder what Kujaku's fighting style would have ended up as?


----------



## Gunners (Apr 2, 2007)

> you know what gets me, Why Kujaku didn't get the 3rd eye but Kirin has it?


Meh it is kinda simple. They are unidentical twins. Mother was an opart user, father had the eye. Kirin got the gene for his eye whilst Kujaku got the gene for Opart using I guess.

He was just an unlucky child.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 2, 2007)

^ yeah. i kinda pity him lol. i'll feel really bad if it were me..


----------



## Bishop (Apr 2, 2007)

@lk3mizt said:


> ^ yeah. i kinda pity him lol. i'll feel really bad if it were me..



Bad enough that you would kill your father


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 2, 2007)

Bishop said:


> Bad enough that you would kill your father



lol nooooo!!!


----------



## Renegade (Apr 2, 2007)

jerseys said:


> 2. It's said many times how Kujaku is supposed to be an OPT but does he ever use o-parts? Is his quantum shift (ar whatever the ability to protect from physical attacks called) an o-parts effect?


Doesn't feel the need to use O-Parts I guess since he's a demon.


----------



## Renegade (Apr 2, 2007)

Doubt it. They didn't mention it *that* many times.


----------



## Monna (Apr 2, 2007)

Here's a pic of devil Kujaku that I cropped and resized from chapter 67 if anyone is interested.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 2, 2007)

Jio said:


> Meh it is kinda simple. They are unidentical twins. Mother was an opart user, father had the eye. Kirin got the gene for his eye whilst Kujaku got the gene for Opart using I guess.
> 
> He was just an unlucky child.



yeah I just read 67 earlier today but that ain't an O-part on Kujaku.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Apr 3, 2007)

MS81 said:


> yeah I just read 67 earlier today but that ain't an O-part on Kujaku.



Maybe he is an o.p.t. that doesn't have an o-part or the author is keeping it hidden.


----------



## Kepa (Apr 3, 2007)

Tapp Zaddaz said:


> Maybe he is an o.p.t. that doesn't have an o-part or the author is keeping it hidden.


I think it's his o-part gene that allows him to control that demon...otherwise he'd just be taken over.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 3, 2007)

Kepa said:


> I think it's his o-part gene that allows him to control that demon...otherwise he'd just be taken over.



no cause his dad said something about his sword when he learn to compassion instead of hate.


----------



## Suiko (Apr 3, 2007)

Just finished reading chapter 67 and was wondering how often 666Satan is released? Is there a schedule or is it all kind of random?

PS. Cross is awesome


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Apr 3, 2007)

Suiko said:


> Just finished reading chapter 67 and was wondering how often 666Satan is released?


Once every month.


----------



## Suiko (Apr 3, 2007)

A new chapter or new volume?


----------



## Champloon (Apr 3, 2007)

Suiko said:


> A new chapter or new volume?



A new chapter

Speaking of which this last chapters fight was nice. And i think kujaku's reason for going insane emo was crap


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 3, 2007)

woot?! i don't think so..

i don't think you know the pain of neglecence. It's very painful. Granted, his father was not neglecting him (just like sasuke's father) he thought his father was and that drove him insane.


----------



## Champloon (Apr 3, 2007)

@lk3mizt said:


> woot?! i don't think so..
> 
> i don't think you know the pain of neglecence. It's very painful. Granted, his father was not neglecting him (just like sasuke's father) he thought his father was and that drove him insane.



lol
trust me i kno the pain neglegence, and a much more horrible situation then that
its still no reason to go crazy/emo


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 3, 2007)

even when it seems like your father favours his first son because he's got something they both have that you don't? and your bro is always beating in you a game of lets say tag? not to even talk about swordsmanship when there's a lot of pride at stake.


----------



## TurboCod (Apr 3, 2007)

One thing that had me wondering, when they were both fighting as kids (the first time). Why did his dad open his eye in the panel just before his swing got messed up. I can't decide whether he made him mess up or he just opened it because it somehow helped him see the intricacies of his swing.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 3, 2007)

did that happen? i didn't notice that.

*goes to check it out*


----------



## Gunners (Apr 3, 2007)

> even when it seems like your father favours his first son because he's got something they both have that you don't? and your bro is always beating in you a game of lets say tag? not to even talk about swordsmanship when there's a lot of pride at stake.



Yeah you don't snap like that, he was a child with too much evil in his heart even if he had the power he would still turn out bad as the moment he gained power he would see people as inferiour to him. 


> yeah I just read 67 earlier today but that ain't an O-part on Kujaku.


I don't know I remember at one point with the ticlopes they spoke how the mother was an Opart user and the father a triclopse, though it wasn't directly related to Kirin and Kujaku. My memory is hazy though I will probably reread it sometime when I should be revising.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Apr 4, 2007)

I think that the demon-upgrade thing that he found in his mother's tombstone is to blame. Kujaku was just pissed off/frustrated that he could never beat his brother. When he found that thing, it pushed him over the edge and turned him in a psycho.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 4, 2007)

and what the hell was it doing in his mother's tombstone in the first place?! anyone ever wondered about that?!


----------



## Gunners (Apr 4, 2007)

> and what the hell was it doing in his mother's tombstone in the first place?! anyone ever wondered about that?!



Dunno but I think the dad knew about it. I guess it was sealed near her for what ever reason.


----------



## Champloon (Apr 4, 2007)

@lk3mizt said:


> and what the hell was it doing in his mother's tombstone in the first place?! anyone ever wondered about that?!




That was pretty strange...perhaps they sealed the demon away or something?
Nonetheless the guy was in the wrong place @ the wrong time


----------



## Monna (Apr 4, 2007)

Kirin seemed to know about it somehow.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 4, 2007)

why do you think that?


----------



## Monna (Apr 4, 2007)

@lk3mizt said:


> why do you think that?




On page 39.

Judging by Kirin's reaction, He knew that the demon was inside thier mom's gravestone.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 4, 2007)

that's true...

i did not notice at all


----------



## Bishop (Apr 4, 2007)

Me neither...Geez how do I miss these things!?


----------



## Whitest Rose (Apr 6, 2007)

Paul the SK said:


> On page 39.
> 
> Judging by Kirin's reaction, He knew that the demon was inside thier mom's gravestone.



Well, perhaps he didn't know of the demon but had seen the destroyed gravestone. 

Sorry if someone said that before.
I haven't read the previous posts. ^^'...

Uhhh...
JIO!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 6, 2007)

btw, great sig Paul!



got any good 666 satan images that i could use for a sig? i want get my hands dirty wif photoshop tonight!


----------



## Monna (Apr 8, 2007)

@lk3mizt said:


> btw, great sig Paul!
> 
> 
> 
> got any good 666 satan images that i could use for a sig? i want get my hands dirty wif photoshop tonight!


Thanks.

And sure! I save alot of 666 satan images. Just tell me what you're looking for.

You want Kirin?




Or Ruby?




Or something more colorful?


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Apr 9, 2007)

Really wish they would start animating this story.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Apr 9, 2007)

Shuntensatsu said:


> Really wish they would start animating this story.



There is a thread about a 666 Satan anime.

1-3 can be found on the front page.


----------



## Renegade (Apr 9, 2007)

^ Dude, what's your sig from? That's awsome.


----------



## VaizardIchigo (Apr 9, 2007)

I believe his sig is from Gintama.

Also, does 68 come out this week? I kinda hope not as I'm leaving Thursday for a trip and won't get back till Sunday.


----------



## Heero (Apr 9, 2007)

well i just read the entire series of 666 and i can say its a great manga right up there with Naruto and bleach in my opinion i really the anime comes out this year


----------



## Monna (Apr 9, 2007)

Yeah, 666 is just soooo good. The anime will definately pwn.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 9, 2007)

have there been any bloody scenes in the manga? i cant think of one now but im sure they will be censored or removed in the anime..


----------



## Renegade (Apr 9, 2007)

I think at one point, Kirin cuts two people in half.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 9, 2007)

let me tell you whats going to happen in the anime. kirin slashes them wif his katana and they have this wild look of shock as fall down straight! (no divisions or pieces!)


----------



## Monna (Apr 9, 2007)

This is probably the most gorey part.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 9, 2007)

oh yeah! when that freaky guy with the extra freaky o-part was about to go and fight.


----------



## Heero (Apr 10, 2007)

i have a question for you guys, being new to 666 satan i don't know one or 2  things like:
- when does each chapter come out?
- how long has 666 satan be out?


----------



## Renegade (Apr 10, 2007)

Heero said:


> i have a question for you guys, being new to 666 satan i don't know one or 2  things like:
> - when does each chapter come out?
> - how long has 666 satan be out?


Chapters come out monthly, and it's been out since 2002.


----------



## Monna (Apr 15, 2007)

Any news on the new chapter?


----------



## ryne11 (Apr 17, 2007)

I can only imagine How much the Anime will be Towned down in some spots. I mean, some of the scenes are so violent they are funny

Anyone know how well the manga is selling in the US? Except for the Cover having O-parts Hunter instead of 666 Satan, everything: script and art, are uncensored. I hope it finds success in the US


----------



## jjv236 (Apr 17, 2007)

Does it come out monthy? Because the chapters are quite long


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Apr 17, 2007)

jjv236 said:


> Does it come out monthy? Because the chapters are quite long



Yes, it comes out monthly.


----------



## Monna (Apr 18, 2007)

That new chapter should be soon.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 18, 2007)

^ i really hope it's true!!


----------



## Monna (Apr 19, 2007)

Yeah. I'm just gonna check every day until its out.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 19, 2007)

i second that!


----------



## Monna (Apr 22, 2007)

And we keep waiting...


----------



## MS81 (Apr 29, 2007)

damn I read the spoiler at MH something happens to Kirin and Kujaku.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 29, 2007)

are you serious?! links!!


----------



## Monna (Apr 30, 2007)

Gah, this one is talking a while.


----------



## Gunners (May 2, 2007)

Credits to people on Mangahelpers.  Link removed

The chapter was overall good.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 The sword went down to Kujaku and the demon is out of his arm, he seemed to get a change in his heart so I guess from now on he is a good guy


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 2, 2007)

thanks for the link!


----------



## Jenna Berry (May 2, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Gah, it looked like Kujaku died to me... T___T

I hope it isn't like that, I have a thing for him.


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 2, 2007)

^ shit! shit! shit!! you beat me to it!! nic sig!!


----------



## theshad (May 2, 2007)

Sao's Girl said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I doubt it, Kirin wouldn't have given the sword to him if he was just gonna die there. I am pretty sure we will see him fighting on the good guy side soon.

What the hell is Kirin gonna do for fighting now though, he needs his sword.


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 3, 2007)

i dont know.. maybe he used the eye or something..


----------



## Monna (May 4, 2007)

Franken is fucking brutal! We haven't seen maliciousness like this since Poison!

I'm excited for this upcoming battle.


----------



## neostar8710 (May 4, 2007)

jerseys said:


> what interests me is:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



maybe the girl used her eye and positioned the object into his mouth for him to hold on to? idk


----------



## Jenna Berry (May 4, 2007)

Sounds like a plot hole.


----------



## Gunners (May 4, 2007)

Maybe his head was still in fuction?


----------



## aboodsama3 (May 5, 2007)

offtopic:is the manga anywhere near the end?


----------



## tenten-2-20 (May 9, 2007)

^also when do chapters generally come out? beginning or end of the month?


----------



## tenten-2-20 (May 10, 2007)

lol thats TERRRRIBLE


----------



## Jenna Berry (May 10, 2007)

tenten-2-20 said:


> lol thats TERRRRIBLE


Ah, you'll get use to it after a while. D:


----------



## MS81 (May 10, 2007)

I hope ball gets serious soon,also I want to see jio and jin kick ass.


----------



## kokoro_angel (May 15, 2007)

Just got vol 16...Oh wow, Kishimoto's art just keep getting prettier and more awesome...<3


----------



## tenten-2-20 (May 29, 2007)

so when should be expecting the next chapter


sorry for the bump


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 29, 2007)

^ i saw the raw last week!


----------



## Astaroth (May 30, 2007)

Give us a linnnnnnnnk.  I need my fix; I'm going into withdrawal.

P.S. I knew Franken would have awesome abilities, but _*damn.*_ 

P.S.S.  I wanna see what Spika can do.

P.S.S.S 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Kirin also seems to only have one 'normal' eye.  Who saw that one coming?


----------



## Astaroth (May 30, 2007)

Thank you, good sir.  *withdrawal symptoms decreasing*

On a separate note, I'm planning on making a long but organized thread that compares/contrasts 666 Satan and Naruto, but doesn't bash either one.  I would empasize over and over that 666 Satan "isn't a copy".  Would this be a good idea?  Should I post it here in Library Floor 2, or in the Konoha Library?

I won't post it until I'm sure it won't be a disaster.


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 30, 2007)

^ now i wonder what that is for...

*Checks link*


----------



## Astaroth (May 30, 2007)

I found a translation (ironically, on our rivaling site)
Savefile


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 30, 2007)

lol what do those guys have against tazmo?!


----------



## Astaroth (May 30, 2007)

Thank you ever so much.


----------



## Astaroth (May 30, 2007)

implosion said:


> I have to say that the mask guy is just like Kakuzu except he fails even more.



WHAAAAT?!   How does Kakuzu fail?!  And Franken's awesome!


----------



## Dio Brando (May 30, 2007)

Kakuzu got gimped by PnJ.
Franken is a lame copy. I didn't feel sorry for him at all, he felt like an unnecessarily tragic figure. And then his dad comes along and kills himself. Some evil scientist he was.
 My biggest problem with this manga is the lack of good villains and this chapter didn't help.


----------



## Astaroth (May 30, 2007)

Damn, you're actually presenting a decent argument.  I'm all depressed and disillusioned now.


----------



## Dio Brando (May 30, 2007)

Sorry man, but I gotta say what I'm thinking and how I feel. 
You know, the only antagonists I've liked were Cross and Jin. And they are good guys now.
666 Satan has a serious villain problem. Maybe it's the lack of knowledge on them, and their goals, but they just don't feel threatening at all.


----------



## Masaki (May 30, 2007)

Despite the fact that I'm on chapter 68, I still find myself not understanding most of these characters, especially those present when Yuria was captured.


----------



## Astaroth (May 30, 2007)

implosion said:


> Sorry man, but I gotta say what I'm thinking and how I feel.
> You know, the only antagonists I've liked were Cross and Jin. And they are good guys now.
> 666 Satan has a serious villain problem. Maybe it's the lack of knowledge on them, and their goals, but they just don't feel threatening at all.



I guess you have a point.  I mean, all Mr. Crescent ever does is play his pipe organ all day.  If the organ isn't an SSSS-Rank o-part, then WTF?

But I do like the Four Guardians, and I think Amaterasu Miko makes a good villain.


----------



## Astaroth (May 30, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Despite the fact that I'm on chapter 68, I still find myself not understanding most of these characters, especially those present when Yuria was captured.



The ice-user with the ponytail and the weight o-part user?

I keep forgetting his name but I know the ice guy was a top-ranking Zenom O.P.T., and he went to Rock Bird to see if there were any recipes there.  Kujaku planned to kill him when he reported back with the information.  During his fight with Jin, who had the exact opposite of his personality, he changed his outlook on life and is now a good guy.  When Kujaku went up to Rock Bird himself, the ice guy barely escaped getting killed, and ended up befriending the next guy.

Yuria's older brother, Kaito, went to Rock Bird in the hopes of finding a way to remove Lucifuge from his poor sister.  Kujaku and the ice guy both detected her, and ended up in her room.  Naturally, Kaito followed them to protect Yuria, and when Kujaku tried to kill both guys, the ice guy protected 
Kaito, and that was where they became associates/friends.  

Both guys are now on the run from Zenom.

Anything else, just let me know.


----------



## Masaki (May 30, 2007)

Astaroth said:


> The ice-user with the ponytail and the weight o-part user?
> 
> I keep forgetting his name but I know the ice guy was a top-ranking Zenom O.P.T., and he went to Rock Bird to see if there were any recipes there.  Kujaku planned to kill him when he reported back with the information.  During his fight with Jin, who had the exact opposite of his personality, he changed his outlook on life and is now a good guy.  When Kujaku went up to Rock Bird himself, the ice guy barely escaped getting killed, and ended up befriending the next guy.
> 
> ...



Wasn't some other guy there as well?


----------



## Astaroth (May 30, 2007)

Oh yeah, Michael's copy.  I forgot about him.  If you've read up to 68, you've seen the real Michael.  This guy (who was owned by Kujaku) was a cheap copy of Michael, and he was also after the recipes.


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm sorry but did all of that seem a little bit rushed to anyone else?


----------



## masterriku (Jun 2, 2007)

I  like Ball as he is one of the interesting non-crazy black people in manga
and he has his obbsesion with round things.
and how can you it has no good villians miko is crazy bad she may even compete with Aizen level of insanity.


----------



## Monna (Jun 6, 2007)

Cool. New chapter.


----------



## Noble Avenger (Jun 13, 2007)

I just read some background info on Wiki...it looks pretty cool. The main character seems awesome, unlike in Naruto (my current favorite manga/anime).

I've got a question: Does Jin have a big role? Or does he just appear once in a while like Seshomaru, because I really like him as a character. I'll probably start reading it regardless, just thought to ask.

Also, does the Rank of your O-Part basically = your power, because that would be kinda lame.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 13, 2007)

> I just read some background info on Wiki...it looks pretty cool. The main character seems awesome, unlike in Naruto (my current favorite manga/anime).
> 
> I've got a question: Does Jin have a big role? Or does he just appear once in a while like Seshomaru, because I really like him as a character. I'll probably start reading it regardless, just thought to ask.
> 
> Also, does the Rank of your O-Part basically = your power, because that would be kinda lame.


The rank of your O-part doesn't equal your power, it is explained more at a later poin in the series but it is mainly the user.

About Jin, I wouldn't say he is a main character. Semi main at the moment though his importance could increase.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 13, 2007)

Ball > Jin.  Though, I wonder what happened to the big ball....


----------



## MS81 (Jun 13, 2007)

do anyone have spoilers for chapter 70?


----------



## Suiko (Jun 16, 2007)

From the look of things it seems Jin and Futomomotarou may join the orphan crew and become main characters after this arc.
I'd certainly like to see that, Jin's one of my favourites.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 17, 2007)

I hate the fat guy, I hope he doesnt join
the team already has Ball to provide me with constant annoyance -_____-


----------



## player1 (Jun 17, 2007)

Jin is a badass, He reminded me of Sasuke when he was first introduced back in chapter two.


----------



## Ork (Jun 18, 2007)

donloaded and read to vol 13. its getting all dbz on us now. gay.


----------



## Jenna Berry (Jun 18, 2007)

Haha.  Spika. 

I like her. 8D

Too bad she's gonna get her ass kicked next chapter. T___T


----------



## Ork (Jun 18, 2007)

OMG AT CROSS POST VOL 13!


*Spoiler*: __ 



HE IS SOOOOO SEEEEXXXAAAYYY!


----------



## Gunners (Jun 18, 2007)

Gah I hope the fat guy dies I don't like him.


----------



## Dio Brando (Jun 18, 2007)

^Fumomotarou? Yeah he is rather the pointless character.


----------



## Astaroth (Jun 18, 2007)

I hate his long name and his lame-ass O-part too.  Spika should yell out the word 'lardo' and crush him.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 19, 2007)

Does the series get better? I'm only on chapter about 20-ish, and I'm enjoying it, but it seems kind of lacking, does the story get better as it goes along?


----------



## Monna (Jun 19, 2007)

ChickenNoodleSoupXD said:


> Does the series get better? I'm only on chapter about 20-ish, and I'm enjoying it, but it seems kind of lacking, does the story get better as it goes along?


Yeah, definately. There are some amazing arcs comming up from where you are.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 19, 2007)

Paul the SK!! i haven't seen you in like forever!!


----------



## Monna (Jun 19, 2007)

@lk3mizt said:


> Paul the SK!! i haven't seen you in like forever!!


Yeah, you too @lk3mizt. 

I've just been hanging around the anime section,  Konoha TV - Channel 12, recently.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 19, 2007)

Paul the SK said:


> Yeah, you too @lk3mizt.
> 
> I've just been hanging around the anime section,  Konoha TV - Channel 12, recently.



 me too!! I've been going to the Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann thread all the time!!


----------



## Dio Brando (Jun 19, 2007)

I just read ch 70 RAW 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Ponzu is fucking hot (Learn from your brother Masashi!), but got pwned really easily. When will Cross have a proper fight post time skip?


----------



## pwned hokage (Jun 19, 2007)

I think he's kind of overdoing it with the nudity. Where is the elegance in it?! 
Ruby's tits are so ridiculously huge as well... I liked her role better before the timeskip, too.


----------



## Monna (Jun 19, 2007)

pwned hokage said:


> I think he's kind of overdoing it with the nudity. Where is the elegance in it?!
> Ruby's tits are so ridiculously huge as well... I liked her role better before the timeskip, too.


Nah, its fine. If only Sakura from Naruto was like Ruby. That alone would make Naruto lodes better.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 19, 2007)

Thats what Tsunadeis for even though she's kind of old. >.>

Ruby is still #1, lucky Jio.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm dling 70 now.


----------



## Monna (Jun 20, 2007)

implosion said:


> Thing is, MK can draw beautiful women as well. I mean Kurenai=hawt. But Sakura is a failure at everything. She should just die.


Well, personaly, I think Sakura is hot. She just lacks curves.

And yes, we need that translation.


----------



## pwned hokage (Jun 20, 2007)

I prefer the natural look kthxbye.


----------



## Astaroth (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm not exactly fluent in Japanese, but I know enough to get the gist of it

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 70_ 




PAGE 1: The title is "Woman's Heart"
PAGE 2: Futo seems to be asking Spika if she has anything to eat.
PAGE 3: Futo yells out 'vinegar seaweed'?
PAGE 4: Futo obviously hitting on Spika
PAGE 5: Ruby "Moron!  She's one of Zenom's Four Guardians!"
Futo refers to Spika as "prisoner-sama".  She changes fonts when she speaks, further indicating she has serious issues.  
PAGE 6: Is this the "you can use me until you die" line again?
PAGE 7: Spika: "IT'S HOT!!!"  Futo: "Only a little hot.." then some other stuff, presumable asking her on a date.
PAGE 8: Ponzu: "I've found the recipes Sandalphon and Metatron"
PAGE 9: Ponzu: "Satan's friends: Ruby Crescent and Cross Biankiina"  Bian...what now?
PAGE 10: Ponzu is "Instability Lilith"


----------



## Astaroth (Jun 20, 2007)

Here's some more:

*Spoiler*: __ 



PAGE 11: Ponzu/Lilith is explaining a lot like she does.
PAGE 12: Saying something about the Kabballah to Cross
PAGE 13: Not a clue (sorry)
PAGE 14: It seems Ponzu/Lilith said something badass, and Cross is now refuting it. Ponzu/Lilith is yakking about Kabballah's ancient magic, and the earth breaking up and recombining.... her usual 'big picture' lectures.
PAGE 15: Ruby's yelling at Ponzu/Lilith....probably typical 'good guy' stuff.
PAGE 16: Ponzu/Lilith: "I'm talking to Cross."
PAGE 17: Ruby: "What is this power?"  Cross cuts Lilith's hair.  Lilith: "It's useless."
PAGE 18: Cross: "It came together again!"  At least that's what I think he said....
PAGE 19: Lilith: "she became small!" Duh.
PAGE 20: Ruby: "Oh crap" I think......
PAGE 21: Lilith's glasses come off....
PAGE 22: Ruby: "Here eyes are dangerous."
PAGE 23: Spika has Futo trapped under the word 'fat' (holy shit I predicted it) He begins heroically defending Ruby's honor. 
PAGE 24: Lilith is saying lots of stuff again.... 
PAGE 25: Ruby: "Cross became confused by Lilith's killing intent."
Futo: "Today is Futomomo's Festival!!!"  Is Spika calling Futo 'Prisoner-sama'?
PAGE 26: Spika: "YOU'RE MY PRISONER!!!"
PAGE 27: Lilith: "You're interrupting Cross and I." Cross: "Oww, my head..." He seems to realize he hurt Ruby. 
PAGE 28: Lilith is saying badass stuff again.
PAGE 29: Lilith: "I forgot (something) give.."  what does "sasete" mean??
PAGE 30: Liliith: something about "attack" and "final angelic form"  Spika: "WALL!!" 
PAGE 31: Ruby is forming some sort of attack plan?
PAGE 32: Cross: "I'll go." He explains some stuff, then says "It'll be over soon." Lilith: "GILGAMESH"
PAGE 33: Ruby: "Everyone, don't look at her eyes!!"  Spika and Futo do and go into beserk attack mode.  Spika seems to be yelling random words.
PAGE 34: Ruby: "Those two went completely beserk!!" Lilith: "I'm ending it now."
PAGE 35: Lilith: "MERU DARTS!!" Whatever meru is... Ruby: "SHRINK!!"
PAGE 36: Cross: "Only the slightest movement can kill..."  "WIND: DANCE OF GALE"
PAGE 37: Lilith: "Already here?
PAGE 38: Lilith: "Not going out" ??
PAGE 39: ...
PAGE 40: Apparently that's Lilith's demon core-thing.
PAGE 41: Romantic moment?  Cross apologizes to Ponzu for some reason.  Are Spika and Futo is soem sort of S&M relationship now?  God, kill me now.
PAGE 42: Rock: "Well, if it isn't Jio Freed."  Something about the "idiot(s) nest to you will die."  Jin: "I'm not an idiot; my name's Jin."  Rock: "Well, Jin, I see you have sympathy for the recipe."  
PAGE 43: Rock: something about the spirit of Satan and all that.  He seems to know a lot about stuff.  Jio: something about "what do you want?" 
PAGE 44: Rock: "I'm the No. 5 angel, Samuel, and this is the No. 4 demon, Astaroth." 
PAGE 45: no idea (sorry)
PAGE 46: Jio, Jin, and Zero: "With this truth, (something)"!!
TEXT: This is a serious battle!


  *Whew*

P.S. I hope Rock is the badass mofo villain this series has so desperately needed.  The other potential villains either died, became good, or are too lazy.  

P.S.S. Just out of curiosity, what happened to the manga pimps section?

P.S.S.S. If Spika and Futomomotarou get together, I'm going to kill myself.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Jun 20, 2007)

> P.S.S. Just out of curiosity, what happened to the manga pimps section?



You have to sign up to access the pimping projects. Go to your user cp and then group memberships to sign up for it.

And thanks for explaining the scenes in the chapter.


----------



## masterriku (Jun 20, 2007)

EHH what villian became lazy


----------



## Astaroth (Jun 21, 2007)

masterriku said:


> EHH what villian became lazy


All Zekuto does is sit and play his pipe organ all day.  Kujaku became good/lost the will to be evil, Cross became a protagonist, Wise died, Dr. Schultz died (twice so far), Franken died, Amaterasu no Miko is on the sidelines, and now Spika is on the verge of becoming a protagonist.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jun 21, 2007)

Man I just read up the this whole series in like 2 days. I really like this manga. Jio/Cross 2 and Kirin/Kujaku were fuckin epic.

AND TAKES NOTES FROM YOUR BROTHER MK! YOU SEE JIO?! THAT IS WHAT NARUTO *SHOULD* BE!!!


----------



## MS81 (Jun 21, 2007)

Laz-E-Boy said:


> AND TAKES NOTES FROM YOUR BROTHER MK! YOU SEE JIO?! THAT IS WHAT NARUTO *SHOULD* BE!!!



I think it's the other way around, MK brother took notes from him and made the same ol tired ass plot.

main character get uber while ball and kirin stay the same for the worst.


----------



## Kujaku - Sama (Jun 21, 2007)

MS81 said:


> main character get uber while ball and kirin stay the same for the worst.



I'd have to disagree with ya there, bud.
Pre-timeskip, the only thing that was really seperating Jio and Ball (in terms of power) was Satan. In fact, at Rock bird city, Ball had Jio beat 'till Satan came out. 

Post-timeskip, we haven't exactly got much of a comparison to make between the two yet, but they both seem pretty equal at the moment. (base forms obviously!) 

Oh, and as for Karin. He recently defeated a strong opponent (damn him!), so I think he's only gonna improve.

/End rambling


----------



## Supa Swag (Jun 22, 2007)

MS81 said:


> I think it's the other way around, MK brother took notes from him and made the same ol tired ass plot.
> 
> main character get uber while ball and kirin stay the same for the worst.



Huh? Ball's been kickin ass ever since the tournament. And Kirin seems to get more impressive to me every time he fights.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 22, 2007)

Yeah, Ball has been ballin'.

Who could forget the beginning of the timeskip when Ball took down those aircrafts by himself. ^_^


----------



## Dio Brando (Jun 22, 2007)

no translation out yet?


----------



## oversouls (Jun 23, 2007)

what is the latest scan rite now
i only got till chap 67


----------



## Astaroth (Jun 23, 2007)

The latest is chapter 70.  I wanna see more from Rock.  From the moment he was introduced, he was my favorite of the Four Guardians, because I like his character design the best.  Though I am saddened he doesn't wear chaps anymore.  Those were cool.


----------



## Monna (Jun 23, 2007)

Astaroth said:


> The latest is chapter 70.  I wanna see more from Rock.  From the moment he was introduced, he was my favorite of the Four Guardians, because I like his character design the best.  Though I am saddened he doesn't wear chaps anymore.  Those were cool.


Yeah, Rock's the man. I've always liked him better than Kujaku. I was dissapointed that Franken turned out kinda lame. Spika is cool. I've always liked her lolita design and her ability is one of the most unique powers I've seen in manga.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jun 24, 2007)

implosion said:


> 666 Satan has a serious villain problem. Maybe it's the lack of knowledge on them, and their goals, but they just don't feel threatening at all.



That's pretty much true, imo.

Btw: There's something i've been thinking about. I started reading this manga a long time ago up to chapter 10-20 something. Then i stopped and when i started following it again i began from chapter 59 or something.

Now that i started catching up again, i'm getting this feeling that back in the earlier chapters it was being heavily insinuated that the boss of Zenom is Ruby's dad. Am i being completely crazy?

I'm not in the mood to re-read the whole thing just to check.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jun 24, 2007)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> That's pretty much true, imo.
> 
> Btw: There's something i've been thinking about. I started reading this manga a long time ago up to chapter 10-20 something. Then i stopped and when i started following it again i began from chapter 59 or something.
> 
> ...



No, you're sane. Ruby's dad is the leader of Zenom.


----------



## Astaroth (Jun 26, 2007)

Paul the SK said:


> Her demon form had a lot of holes to choose from



What about Ruby?  She can make things change size....


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 26, 2007)

Paul the SK said:


> Her demon form had a lot of holes to choose from







Astaroth said:


> What about Ruby?  She can make things change size....



are you thinking what i think you're thinking?


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jun 26, 2007)

Hmmm finally got to read chapter 69....


*Spoiler*: __ 



It was nice to see some new fight scenes finally. But the doctor killing himself and his kid, that just plain out sucked.

And Ruby. 
Finally getting to see her fight with her angle powers was fairly interesting. Even Cross was surprised by her ability to use her new powers so well. 

 My conclusion, this chapter was full of win.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 27, 2007)

I can't believe I didn't read this manga sooner. I have read up to chapter 68 and I must say that it has quickly become one of my favorites. It is hard to believe that this is Kishi's brother since women, romance, and plot are handled much better in this series.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 27, 2007)

I guess there is still no trans for chap. 70?


----------



## Astaroth (Jun 28, 2007)

I halfassed (more like 1/4-assed) a summary-ish thing....


----------



## Monna (Jun 29, 2007)

Astaroth said:


> I halfassed (more like 1/4-assed) a summary-ish thing....


Yeah, I read that. You did a pretty good job in my opinion.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 30, 2007)

jerseys said:


> Yes. Those are great too. Now compare them to those 2 "bad" chapters I mentioned. It's a whole world of difference.


TBH, I haven't noticed as much of a marked difference in terms of art quality.

The reason the Roc Bird arc stands out in my mind is because of..... everything.  The detail, shading, and the look of the Roc Bird itself were all gorgeous.

Also, is it just me, or does everyone else feel that Amidaba needs to start showing her stuff?  Even though I'm a huge fan of him, Ball's been making her look like a chump.

It's like Shino going on a mission with Tsunade, then he ends up showing her up time and time again.


----------



## Dio Brando (Jun 30, 2007)

Yeah Amidaba needs a fight alone. 

The thing is, there isn't even a proper translation of ch 70. 

Ch 71 should be awesome. Because we will get to see what timeskip Jio and Jin can really do.

And we will take over Konoha Outskirts!


----------



## Monna (Jun 30, 2007)

jerseys said:


> Her ability is very similar to Koichi's stand power from Part IV od JoJo's Bizarre Advanture. If you like bizarre powers I'd recommend that Manga very much (although the bizarre powers don't start till part III and the first 2 parts are basically a pain in the ass to read).


Ah, okay. I read all of part one of Jojo's Bizarre Adventure but stopped cause I was kinda bored with it.


----------



## Dio Brando (Jun 30, 2007)

jerseys said:


> Part 2 is even more boring. It will make you wanna poke your eyes out  Purt III is great.
> 
> But maybe don't get your hopes up, because JoJo ia a wierd manga. It's great in some areas - like cool fights and powers, but suck in other areas, like story telling or pacing. Guess you either love it or hate it



Part two was awesome. And Part three only gets good in Egypt. 

In any case, there is a JJBA pimpin project, it's not a manga for everyone but it really really original and different.


----------



## Astaroth (Jun 30, 2007)

Paul the SK said:


> Ah, okay. I read all of part one of Jojo's Bizarre Adventure but stopped cause I was kinda bored with it.



Hey, I just realized you got the 666th post.  Lucky.....


----------



## Astaroth (Jul 1, 2007)

It'll be out when Bush gets elected to a third term.

I mean, probably within the next week or so.


----------



## Aldric (Jul 1, 2007)

Alright so I finally finished my 666 Satan marathon after seeing Haterade recommanded it and I must say it's a pretty cool series. Does look like Naruto done right somehow, the artstyle is reminiscent of part 1, the fighting styles are creative and powerful and the world is really cool. Reminds me of early Dragon Ball.

I have a problem with the majority of the main cast though, I find them pretty bland. Especially post time skip Jio who I think is a bland douche who looks like he's out of Kingdom Heart with his zippers and goofy shoes. But then there's Ball, who beats the shit out of 90% of all shonen protagonists in sheer awesomeness. What a great character.

Anyway pretty good manga and the first shonen since One Piece I find remotely interesting.


----------



## Ippy (Jul 1, 2007)

Aldric said:


> Alright so I finally finished my 666 Satan marathon after seeing Haterade recommanded it and I must say it's a pretty cool series. Does look like Naruto done right somehow, the artstyle is reminiscent of part 1, the fighting styles are creative and powerful and the world is really cool. Reminds me of early Dragon Ball.


Yeah, Shuntentatsu is fond of saying how much Seishi copies things from other series, but he does it so well that no one would care.



Aldric said:


> I have a problem with the majority of the main cast though, I find them pretty bland. Especially post time skip Jio who I think is a bland douche who looks like he's out of Kingdom Heart with his zippers and goofy shoes.


I'm not a fan of post skip Jio.  Plus his newest incarnation of Zero is basically useless against half of the enemies(Angels) he would be facing.



Aldric said:


> But then there's Ball, who beats the shit out of 90% of all shonen protagonists in sheer awesomeness. What a great character.


I see you have good taste. v___v


----------



## Dio Brando (Jul 1, 2007)

Ball is awesome. But he has a bit too much screen time lately for my liking. 

I don't undertand how anyone can hate post skip Jio, since he's essentially done nothing.

And yeah Seishi has a better Sharingan than Masashi .....


----------



## King Bookah (Jul 1, 2007)

implosion said:


> Ball is awesome. But he has a bit too much screen time lately for my liking.
> 
> I don't undertand how anyone can hate post skip Jio, since he's essentially done nothing.
> 
> And yeah Seishi has a better Sharingan than Masashi .....



Nothing can beat Kishi's Sharingan, it teh Cozmick.

When does the anime of 666 premiere? Sometime next year I'm guessing.


----------



## Aldric (Jul 1, 2007)

Haterade said:


> I see you have good taste. v___v



I'm a Bastard!! fanboy. I thought it was obvious.



			
				implosion said:
			
		

> I don't undertand how anyone can hate post skip Jio, since he's essentially done nothing.



I don't know, the design and his aloof, brooding attitude doesn't fly. Reminds me of Sasuke somehow, this kind of poser prettyboy jackass.


----------



## Ippy (Jul 1, 2007)

implosion said:


> Ball is awesome. But he has a bit too much screen time lately for my liking.


Even though he's my fave character, with Cross at a close second, I can admit that I would like to see what Amidaba can do for once.



implosion said:


> I don't undertand how anyone can hate post skip Jio, since he's essentially done nothing.


That's exactly why.


----------



## Dio Brando (Jul 1, 2007)

Aldric said:


> I don't know, the design and his aloof, brooding attitude doesn't fly. Reminds me of Sasuke somehow, this kind of poser prettyboy jackass.


I can see that. Although, attitude wise, Jin reminds me of Sasuke the most. (plotwise, it's Cross)


Haterade said:


> Even though he's my fave character, with Cross at a close second, I can admit that I would like to see what Amidaba can do for once.


Shonen law #13: Women never get to do anything. 


> That's exactly why.



That's why I have high hopes for chapter 71.

Oh and GDL, I think it comes out in December.


----------



## Ippy (Jul 1, 2007)

implosion said:


> I can see that. Although, attitude wise, Jin reminds me of Sasuke the most. (plotwise, it's Cross)


That was the old Jin, though.

Jin hasn't acted like that "im an avenger" type since volume 1.



implosion said:


> Shonen law #13: Women never get to do anything.


Sad, but true.



implosion said:


> That's why I have high hopes for chapter 71.


I'm more interested to see Jin in action, actually.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 1, 2007)

I for one love side characters getting love.  ANd it's not like Ball is a lameass.  Not to mention he has more persona than most others as of now.  But people seem to be waking up *ruby* and becoming entertaining atleast.


----------



## Aldric (Jul 1, 2007)

Ball gets points for being a comic relief character who can actually kick copious amounts of ass. When you see what other mangakas do with this kind of character (Lee or Usopp), you have to give Seishi props for the way he handled him.


----------



## Ippy (Jul 1, 2007)

Agmaster said:


> I for one love side characters getting love.  ANd it's not like Ball is a lameass.


I actually consider Ball to be one of the main characters, especially with all of the panel time he gets in part 2.  



Agmaster said:


> Not to mention he has more persona than most others as of now.


And I don't think anyone can deny that Ball has the most personality in the cast.

He's comedy relief, inspirational(Mei's bro), and a pwnage _smart_ fighter.

He's arguably the best OPT in the world.



> Ball gets points for being a comic relief character who can actually kick copious amounts of ass. When you see what other mangakas do with this kind of character (Lee or Usopp), you have to give Seishi props for the way he handled him.


I haven't started OP yet, but did Oda do to Usopp?


----------



## Dio Brando (Jul 1, 2007)

Agmaster said:


> I for one love side characters getting love.  ANd it's not like Ball is a lameass.  Not to mention he has more persona than most others as of now.  But people seem to be waking up *ruby* and becoming entertaining atleast.


Agreed


Aldric said:


> Ball gets points for being a comic relief character who can actually kick copious amounts of ass. When you see what other mangakas do with this kind of character (Lee or Usopp), you have to give Seishi props for the way he handled him.


Agreed.


Haterade said:


> That was the old Jin, though.
> 
> Jin hasn't acted like that "im an avenger" type since volume 1.


He still has that sort of whiney, brooding character. Its not like he went back to his childhood and became Mr. Nice Guy. Although he still is considerably more bearable than Sasuke.



> Sad, but true.
> 
> I'm more interested to see Jin in action, actually.


I'm not sure myself. I have a feeling he might not show us much else new. I'm worried he won't be able to compete with all the angels/demons.  


Haterade said:


> I actually consider Ball to be one of the main characters, especially with all of the panel time he gets in part 2.
> 
> And I don't think anyone can deny that Ball has the most personality in the cast.
> 
> ...


I agree. 

So what do you guys think of Jin and Fumomotarou joining the crew?

I'm still hoping for Fumo to die somehow, so I won't have to put up with him.


----------



## Aldric (Jul 1, 2007)

Haterade said:


> I haven't started OP yet, but did Oda do to Usopp?



He spend the last major arc whining, getting absolutely wasted (twice) by fishnet stockings wearing, insignificant fodder characters, and was more or less emasculated in one of the most embarassing apologies scenes I've ever seen.


----------



## King Bookah (Jul 1, 2007)

Aldric is Ussop's number 1 fan.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 1, 2007)

did trans for 70 come out?


----------



## Ippy (Jul 1, 2007)

implosion said:


> He still has that sort of whiney, brooding character. Its not like he went back to his childhood and became Mr. Nice Guy. Although he still is considerably more bearable than Sasuke.


True.



implosion said:


> I'm not sure myself. I have a feeling he might not show us much else new. I'm worried he won't be able to compete with all the angels/demons.


I have a sneaking suspicion that he _is_ an angel or a devil.



implosion said:


> So what do you guys think of Jin and Fumomotarou joining the crew?
> 
> I'm still hoping for Fumo to die somehow, so I won't have to put up with him.


I don't know what to think right now.



Aldric said:


> He spend the last major arc whining, getting absolutely wasted (twice) by fishnet stockings wearing, insignificant fodder characters, and was more or less emasculated in one of the most embarassing apologies scenes I've ever seen.


><



gaara d. lucci said:


> Aldric is Ussop's number 1 fan.


How far are you in 666 now, btw?


----------



## Aldric (Jul 1, 2007)

I used to like the guy until Oda thought he had to turn him into the One Piece version of a Jackovasaurus.



			
				implosion said:
			
		

> So what do you guys think of Jin and Fumomotarou joining the crew?
> 
> I'm still hoping for Fumo to die somehow, so I won't have to put up with him.



I'm pretty indifferent. The fatass has the potential to get old real fast, so I hope they don't stick around but if they do it's no big deal.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 1, 2007)

If anyone's still looking for a translation of the latest chapter, go here:

Link removed


----------



## Dio Brando (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks man. It looks like Jin picked up a recipe, rather than actually being one. Cool.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 1, 2007)

i guess he is a main.  i just think of ruby and jio as mains.  As for Usopp, he seems to be stepping up now.


----------



## Astaroth (Jul 1, 2007)

When was that? I don't remember....   But I'll bet it's an angel.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jul 3, 2007)

Man i hate that fatso.

Anyway. Pretty good chapter even though Ponzu's "true form" was pretty ugly. I wonder what kind of powers the guy Jio is facing has.


----------



## Mr. Obvious (Jul 3, 2007)

anyone know when the chap 71 RAW is gonna be out?


----------



## Kuroro (Jul 3, 2007)

The chapter isn't too bad.  Next chapter should hopefully be good too.


----------



## Ippy (Jul 4, 2007)

That didn't surprise me at all.

I half expect Ball to have one now.


----------



## Aldric (Jul 4, 2007)

It'd suck balls (har har har) if Ball was a recipe too. I hope he stays the "human" character til the end of the series, that's part of the interest of his character.


----------



## Dio Brando (Jul 4, 2007)

If Ball were to have a recipe, it would have to be implanted on him to make him evil. Which would be interesting to say the least. Any other way, and it would just be retarded.


----------



## Ippy (Jul 4, 2007)

I never said it would be good, just that it wouldn't surprise me.

And yes, part of his appeal is the fact that he doesn't have a recipe.


----------



## Monna (Jul 4, 2007)

lol, just imagine if Naruto went crazy with Jinchurikis. Most of the konoha kids were revealed to have them. 

Also, who else just thinks that its completely retarded that Spika fell in love with Futomomotaru?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 4, 2007)

> Also, who else just thinks that its completely retarded that Spika fell in love with Futomomotaru?



I thought that was retarded too. Maybe I just hate the fat bastard and think he should die a lonely and gruesome death.


----------



## Monna (Jul 4, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> I thought that was retarded too. Maybe I just hate the fat bastard and think he should die a lonely and gruesome death.


Me too. He deserves to marry that tranny from the Rock Bird arc then they should both die of aids.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 4, 2007)

As a fatman, I must say this is totally supported.  Because he's a lame fat guy.  Chouji's cool, this guy, just a joke.  Cna't all be winners I guess.


----------



## Monna (Jul 4, 2007)

I respect Chouji because he can be intelligent and has something to fight for. 

Futomomomomomotaru is so poitless he shouldn't even exist. He dosn't deserve a girl as hot as Spika. She sould be with someone like Jin.

On the subject matter, Seishi actualy pairs his characters:

Jio x Ruby
Ball x Mei
Cross x Ponzu
Fatfuck x Spika

I still say she should be with an intelligent guy like Jin.


----------



## Aldric (Jul 5, 2007)

If there's something I like with Seishi it's how he handles romance in his manga. If you really have to put romance in shonen this is how it should be done, in a clear, straightforward and funny way. None of this weepy, dragged out, bordering on shojo horseshit plaguing his twin brother's manga.

As for the fatass getting some, good for him. It's obviously just comic relief.


----------



## Ippy (Jul 5, 2007)

Why's everyone h8in on Futosomething? D:

Can you imagine what Spika could do with that megaphone? She says "Ultimate Blowjob" and it's over.  Futosomething would be in heaven.

I'm happy for the guy.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 5, 2007)

hell yeah ball x mei baby will be like both kirin and Kujaku.

he'll have 3rd eye and opt.


----------



## Dio Brando (Jul 5, 2007)

Aldric said:


> If there's something I like with Seishi it's how he handles romance in his manga. If you really have to put romance in shonen this is how it should be done, in a clear, straightforward and funny way. None of this weepy, dragged out, bordering on shojo horseshit plaguing his twin brother's manga.
> 
> As for the fatass getting some, good for him. It's obviously just comic relief.



I agree a million percent.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 5, 2007)

> Me too. He deserves to marry that tranny from the Rock Bird arc then they should both die of aids.







> If there's something I like with Seishi it's how he handles romance in his manga. If you really have to put romance in shonen this is how it should be done, in a clear, straightforward and funny way. None of this weepy, dragged out, bordering on shojo horseshit plaguing his twin brother's manga.



You took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 5, 2007)

Aldric said:


> If there's something I like with Seishi it's how he handles romance in his manga. If you really have to put romance in shonen this is how it should be done, in a clear, straightforward and funny way. None of this weepy, dragged out, bordering on shojo horseshit plaguing his twin brother's manga.



It's funny too since if either Naruto or Sasuke was a girl it would be one of the best relationships in the series Naruto's constant crybaby antics would be understable.

Sakura is a waste of space and should not be mentioned unless one is taking a shit.


----------



## Monna (Jul 8, 2007)

The best part in all of 666 Satan (in my opinion) was Jio's determination to save Ruby durring the Rock Bird arc.


----------



## lavi69 (Jul 9, 2007)

am only up to chap 25 but does anyone else think ball's cool ball is one of the worst weapons ever?


----------



## Gunners (Jul 9, 2007)

> hell yeah ball x mei baby will be like both kirin and Kujaku.
> 
> he'll have 3rd eye and opt.


Except ball will open a can of whoop ass on the physco one.



> am only up to chap 25 but does anyone else think ball's cool ball is one of the worst weapons ever?


Yeah you are probably on your own there, that weapon is better than Jio's Zero imo.


*Spoiler*: _timeskip spoiler_ 



 Especially the upgrade he gets towards the weapon


----------



## Astaroth (Jul 9, 2007)

lavi69 said:


> am only up to chap 25 but does anyone else think ball's cool ball is one of the worst weapons ever?



It gets pretty kickass in the Rock Bird arc, but I won't ruin it for you.

Also, the fact that we're all talking about Futomomofatassatarou means that he's more than a comic relief.  He's the archetypal "character you love to hate".


----------



## Monna (Jul 13, 2007)

Ball's upgraded O-Part is full of uber h4x.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The way it can magnatize stuff almost seems cheap. lol


----------



## MS81 (Jul 13, 2007)

Paul the SK said:


> Ball's upgraded O-Part is full of uber h4x.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



he has an B-rank O-part right?


----------



## Monna (Jul 13, 2007)

I dunno what the rank is but its damn good.


----------



## ricc (Jul 13, 2007)




----------



## Ippy (Jul 13, 2007)

*points to the link in his own sig*


----------



## Astaroth (Jul 14, 2007)

Has anyone done an Outskirts Battledome fight with Ball vs. Sandaime Kazekage?  That would be sweet.


----------



## Ippy (Jul 14, 2007)

Yes, I've created a Post skip Ball vs. Sasori, and Pipboy's created a Pre skip Ball vs. Sasori.


----------



## ZE (Jul 15, 2007)

Hey guys, now that I’m on vacation I’m thinking in giving this manga another chance, the problem is I forgot in which chapter I was on when I stopped reading, I remember it was when Jio and his friend caught a chicken or some animal that looked really weird, I don’t remember that well. So, can someone tell me in what chapter I stopped? Thanks in advance. 

I´m just giving this manga another chance because I know the characters design and clothes will change with a time skip, the reason I dropped it was because I don’t like characters with too much detail on them, and Jio is full of details.


----------



## Astaroth (Jul 15, 2007)

Probably verrrry early in the manga.  Like chapter 7 or 8.


----------



## Monna (Jul 21, 2007)

Any news on chapter 71?


----------



## Vongola (Jul 22, 2007)

ah, i was thinking about this manga! shall i buy it or read it online whats the link


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 22, 2007)

You can go to the pimping proyect and get it there in volumes (which is easier  and better IMO) or you can D/L each one separately here...


----------



## ricc (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks for the awesome chapter.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



Zero is an Angel in Rock's eyes? Jio's Zero R was HUGE in Rock's eyes, Jio's Zero R can control parts of his body satan~ized?


----------



## souldivide (Jul 24, 2007)

This chapter rawkks! Sangkyu!


----------



## Astaroth (Jul 25, 2007)

I can't tell what the hell is going on.  But Ashtaroth speaks in katakana for some reason. 

Also, why did everybody multiply?  Hah?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 25, 2007)

Hell yeah! I have been waiting for this and it hasn't disappointed.


----------



## Astaroth (Jul 26, 2007)

I couldn't find a translation even at MH.  Does anyone know if it's out yet?


----------



## Dio Brando (Jul 26, 2007)

This chapter is weird. Need translation to figure out whats going on.


----------



## ricc (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks alot for the chapter, damn Rock is strong.


----------



## Astaroth (Jul 28, 2007)

Why exactly wasn't Rock the leader of the Four Guardians?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 28, 2007)

Rock is winning on so many levels right now.


----------



## 17Sounds (Jul 28, 2007)

A thought just came up.

Kujaku was placed in charge of the Kaballah project because he was a recipe, and it supposedly takes one to capture one.

Why wasn't Rock placed in charge? He's a recipe too. And since the reverse Kaballah doesn't try to devour him, he can safely be near it, unlike Kujaku. And his loyalty isn't as questionable, unlike Kujaku, who everyone pretty much knew was treasonous.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 28, 2007)

wow, one of the best chapters ever...
damn it! I cant wait for Rock vs. Jio!!!

and Zero being a Recipe, didnt expect that...

thanks for the chappy


----------



## Ippy (Jul 28, 2007)

17Sounds said:


> A thought just came up.
> 
> Kujaku was placed in charge of the Kaballah project because he was a recipe, and it supposedly takes one to capture one.
> 
> Why wasn't Rock placed in charge? He's a recipe too. And since the reverse Kaballah doesn't try to devour him, he can safely be near it, unlike Kujaku. And his loyalty isn't as questionable, unlike Kujaku, who everyone pretty much knew was treasonous.


Maybe they were hoping to use Kujaku to kill off some of their enemies while also possibly getting killed himself, since it seems the leader of the Four Guardians had to be the "hands on" type.

Two birds with one stone.


----------



## Pussy Monster (Jul 28, 2007)

Good chapter and yeah Rock is strong.

But I Fail to see why a few of you think Rock could be stronger than Kujaku right now. Going off what we have seen most off his attacks up until now can be easily avoided by Kujaku. I mean, Kujaku can phase through anything. Rock's guns would be useless. The Twelve Watchers can would also be virtually useless, the beam would go through him and if he used cross attack Kujaku could also avoid that, he could go underground or phase his body and everything goes through. And also Kujaku heals instantly.

As of now i wouldnt put Rock ahead(his strong but Kujaku, based off what we've seen from this chapter he is plausibly a very good counter to Rock's arsenal)of Kujaku just yet.


----------



## Astaroth (Jul 28, 2007)

17Sounds said:


> A thought just came up.
> 
> Kujaku was placed in charge of the Kaballah project because he was a recipe, and it supposedly takes one to capture one.
> 
> Why wasn't Rock placed in charge? He's a recipe too. And since the reverse Kaballah doesn't try to devour him, he can safely be near it, unlike Kujaku. And his loyalty isn't as questionable, unlike Kujaku, who everyone pretty much knew was treasonous.



My thinking exactly.  Rock was gunning for Kujaku's position anyway (pun not intended), so it doen't make too much sense.



			
				Originally posted by [B said:
			
		

> I Keep It Pimpin[/B]
> _Good chapter and yeah Rock is strong.
> 
> But I Fail to see why a few of you think Rock could be stronger than Kujaku right now. Going off what we have seen most off his attacks up until now can be easily avoided by Kujaku. I mean, Kujaku can phase through anything. Rock's guns would be useless. The Twelve Watchers can would also be virtually useless, the beam would go through him and if he used cross attack Kujaku could also avoid that, he could go underground or phase his body and everything goes through. And also Kujaku heals instantly.
> ...


   True, but we still haven't seen Rock's abilities as an awakened angel.  He may yet be more uber.


----------



## Monna (Jul 29, 2007)

Hmm... do you guys think that 666 Satan might be ending soon?


----------



## Diaketh (Jul 29, 2007)

Soon might be an exaggeration, but considering the proximity of newly introduced recipe's in the later chapters... yes, I'd say we're in the final arc. Or at the very least the prequel to the final arc.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 29, 2007)

> Hmm... do you guys think that 666 Satan might be ending soon?



It kind of feels that way. This could be the arc before the final one.


----------



## 17Sounds (Jul 29, 2007)

Even if this is the last arc, since it's a monthly, it'll still be a while before it's over. If this is the last arc, I'd say there's at least a year left (aka at least 12 more chapters).


----------



## Monna (Jul 29, 2007)

Yeah, we still have over a year left. I consider that "soon" though since its not much chapters.


----------



## Tash (Jul 31, 2007)

I hope Seishi makes another manga because his work is win.


----------



## Batman (Aug 1, 2007)

Naruto is told better imo. 666 Satan, while very good, suffers slightly from pacing.


----------



## Dio Brando (Aug 1, 2007)

Batman said:


> Naruto is told better imo. 666 Satan, while very good, suffers slightly from pacing.



Wrong thread


----------



## Monna (Aug 2, 2007)

666 Satan is paced fast, but it has to be since its a monthly manga. if it had Naruto's pace the story would drag on for years.

Shonen Jump Naruto = 4 chapters per month = 48* chapter per year.

Shonen Gangan 666 Satan = 1 chapter per month = 12 chapters per year.

666 Satan chapter = approximately 3 Naruto chapters; sometimes even less. So Shonen Jump wise 666 Satan gets 3 Naruto length chapters a month.

Naruto = *48* sj chapters per year.

666 Satan = *36* sj chapters per year.

*This dose not include the one week breaks Shonen Jump takes off once in a while.

The bottom line is Naruto gets more story time per year than 666 Satan dose. Thats the reason it needs to flow at a faster pace.


----------



## Rapid_Fire222 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Satan RP and Manga site*

hey if you guys are intrested i have recently made a 666 Satan RP site its called O-Part Tactics and here is the link 

Goku's size here

Also i have an msn group site where I upload all chapters of the series Its called Satan Manga Reborn and here is the link



Well i hope you will join them and help support my sites and get the word out about them.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Aug 6, 2007)

man...i read up to the latest chap...and im lovin it 
its much better than naruto (which really isnt much of a surprise... ¬_¬; )

it owns naruto in terms of pretty much everything...
the female characters actually look hot...as oppose to naruto's female characters, they look like men at times

ps. i want a fish sword


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Aug 9, 2007)

jerseys said:


> Ramza, which do you think is better *in terms of art and picture quality*: Naruto or 666 Satan? I'm asking because I like comparing those two and hearing people oppinions.


the art in naruto seems to degrade
while 
666 satan's art looks better as it goes on


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 10, 2007)

Rapid_Fire222 said:


> hey if you guys are intrested i have recently made a 666 Satan RP site its called O-Part Tactics and here is the link
> 
> This site clears all that bullshit up
> 
> ...



Thanks. I may check them out a little later.


----------



## Nagasumi (Aug 15, 2007)

I recently started reading 666 Satan, I'm up to chapter 13. It's really good, I feel that it'll just get better and better. Well, guess I got to catch up to the latest chapter. Speaking of which, how many chapters have been released currently?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 15, 2007)

> Has the chapter for August come out already? If so, please send to me.



Nah, it hasn't come out yet.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Aug 19, 2007)

i think i stopped at 70. has any chapter arrived after that? if so could someone please send it to me?!


----------



## Life n Discovery (Aug 20, 2007)

Has anyone noticed that Satan is the only part of the Kallabah that's never been caught what if Jio is just reincarnation of Satan and thats why he doesn't have any parents and why Satan didn't just fully control him as a kid cause he needs him.

Satan had wings in the chapter when he fought Jin does that mean Satan could have been an angel like real life beliefs but fallen and become a demon.

How many forms does Satan have cause when he first transforms he has no Tentecles or wings but in flash backs they show him with tentecles? What happened to Satans wings?

Didn't in rock bird arc Satan/Jio had twelve wings but in the Jin chapter he only had eight?


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Aug 20, 2007)

Kishi has a brother!!Woo-Hoo!*goes to check out manga*666 satan.....OMG!WTH!*spits out orange juice*...Gah!The styles are NOT similar and a timeskip...Well this is better than the dragon ball series but it's not no FMA!Not even a Bleach....If it's not FMA or bleach it can never be a naruto!Jajamaru...He's totaly like Akamaru-kun!Small PTS,giant TS!This..This...Tsubame looks like curse seal sasuke.This manga is....weird.*checks similaries to naruto on wiki*...Cool...but not gonna read it.Naruto is the only thing-I mean one for me.


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 22, 2007)

I just started this Manga and already it seems like Dragon Ball did. Does it branch out more as the story develops?


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 22, 2007)

Alright then, I will continue my venture into 666 Satan.


----------



## Life n Discovery (Aug 24, 2007)

Astaroth said:


> I'm led to the belief that Satan is actually a parasite within Jio, and that everybody else is merely a recipe in human form, or a wild recipe like Hamelle and Nahema.
> 
> P.S. I love your sig.
> 
> P.S.S. Any word on 72?  I find MangaHelpers impossible to navigate, so I never check it.



Well I think thats just too much of a Naruto rip off. I'm thinking Satan are Jio are like two halfs of the same person.

I knew Jio/Satan was gonna Pwn.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 24, 2007)

Fuck yeah! 

Time to read it.


----------



## Life n Discovery (Aug 24, 2007)

Where do I get the trans for 72?


----------



## Life n Discovery (Aug 27, 2007)

Well I think Jio and Satan are one and the Same because Jio and Satan's Relationship is different than any recipe that we've seen and he seems to not have any parents or if he did its probably that he(Lucifer/Satan) reincarnated then killed them or they abandoned him after realizing he was who he was.

I believe on the Blue planet(Earth to me) Satan was good and I say this because Satan is based off the fallen angel right anyone remember  those wings he had when he fought Jin? well I think he was good but something happened to him maybe a lost love or something even worse but anyway he felt very enraged and his hair turned white like in D.Grey man so then he seeks vengance and thus begins his path on a evil road so after this he becomes evil losing his Angel Status(possibly even stronger than Metatron)
and thus began the Satan we all know.

Years later the Blue planet blows up and the story begins the dude that conquered the world uses the kabbalah to tries to do whatever and fails due to the fact that he didn't have Satan while Satan on the other hand from some mysteryious events is reborn but in a different way he is reborn as himself but good even though he has to battle for control.

My main point is Jio Freed is the embodiment of all the good in Satan which is why his motives my be a little misguided but his heart isn't. It also explains why satan has left his part of his body like Satans and why even though he(Jio) doesn't realize it he dresses to accomedate that. It also explains why Satan doesn't just take over Jio cause he can't and why Satan wants Jio to be strong so he isn't weak. It also explains when Jio gets mad why his 
satan features come out but no Satan like the tentecles in pre time skip. It also might explain the mysterious connection between Satan and Jio I mean the mirror in Jio's soul the whole Satan's true purpose.

Well I hope someone can read it and see where I'm coming from.


----------



## Life n Discovery (Aug 28, 2007)

So how long does it normally take to translate and then scan?


----------



## Astaroth (Aug 28, 2007)

Kepa said:


> confusing? if you find clicking a big "downloads and releases" link on the top of the site confusing I suggest you give up on internet.



I agree with him, I think it's a pain in the ass.  @ Life n Discovery, TMI Scans usually takes like a week, but it's really high quality, so it's worth the wait.


----------



## Hat Hair (Aug 28, 2007)

Been reading 666 Satan for a while (or rather in the last week) and am on chapter 64 currently. To be honest I can see why this is doing as well as Naruto. The first couple of chapters are rather weak storytelling with generic plots that lack any fancy dressings to disguise the fact. 

Not until the Entotsu City arc do things pick up, but at that point you've technically gone through over a dozen chapters. For American comics that would be about two or three trades and there are readers that wouldn't stick that long with a work to get to the good stuff. I probably wouldn't have kept reading if I hadn't already read a few of the timeskip arcs where storytelling has clearly improved yet every thing continues to move a bit fast, though with that said Seishi does a good job of developing the characters even at this pace. I think this is about the one lesson that the other Kishimoto would be behooved to learn since Naruto post time resembles 666 in terms of its pacing and how to handle multiple parts. Unfortunately the story doesn't benefit in the same way that the characters do; a crucial rule of writing is to show rather than tell and I think that, concerning the primary plot revolving around the Kaballahs, there is a lot that Seishi could have shown rather than having characters tell us about it. 

I also find myself a tad disappointed in the fight scenes, Seishi's been bright and creative with the abilities of the characters and the multiple uses they have for a seemingly single ability. Unfortunately this doesn't extent far beyond the main cast, which I guess is where some of the disappointment is coming from. The break in to rescue Ruby post time skip just didn't feel as epic as the finale of Entotsu City or the cliffhanger of Rock Bird and I feel as if that may be a part of the reason, including the confrontation with Ameratsu (?) Miko.

With all of that said, I've enjoyed 666 Satan enough time to keep reading. While I feel Masashi went into Naruto a better writer, I think that Seishi's growth as a storyteller has really shown as 666 Satan has carried on and I find what we've been given post time skip as being comparable to what Naruto has been churning out, which I realize could be taken as a compliment or insult depending on your perception. With that said, here are a few things that I love unconditionally:

Ball's been pretty awesome; when I mentioned the creativity of the character's abilities I was thinking specifically of Ball. I've always enjoyed the second bananas more so than the protagonist. Ball in particular. Certainly he's been one of the more stylish characters to fit the bill.

Seishi's women are hot. Anna/Ponzu >>>Narutoverse women.

There's a terrific backstory that I really wish we could get more of and in increasing increments. I that, for a story like 666 Satan, the events of the past could really enhance what is happening in the present more so than with a story like Trigun and much like Trinity Blood. For this reason I appreciate how fluid the three competing sides have been (Zenom, Stea, Orphan) where objectives and ambitions tend to blur for characters within these factions.


----------



## Kepa (Aug 29, 2007)

Astaroth said:


> I agree with him, I think it's a pain in the ass.  @ Life n Discovery, TMI Scans usually takes like a week, but it's really high quality, so it's worth the wait.


ya well, there's been a trans on mangahelpers for a day or two already...though the last chapter is pretty much action based.



Hat Hair said:


> Seishi's women are hot. Anna/Ponzu >>>Narutoverse women.


yup yup
plus I just like the whole angel/demon thing more than whatever x-tailed-mutated-demon-thing kishimoto comes up with.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 29, 2007)

Okay im only on chapter 30 but I can't believe Mr and Mrs Wicks are dead. It was so fucking sad, he never got to call him dad. Good, but seriously DB+Naruto=this.


----------



## Life n Discovery (Aug 30, 2007)

Kepa said:


> ya well, there's been a trans on mangahelpers for a day or two already...though the last chapter is pretty much action based.
> 
> yup yup
> plus I just like the whole angel/demon thing more than whatever x-tailed-mutated-demon-thing kishimoto comes up with.



Well atleast its not all talk.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 30, 2007)

I didn't even know the translation came out already. I need to go pay a visit to Mangahelpers then.


----------



## Kepa (Aug 30, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> I didn't even know the translation came out already. I need to go pay a visit to Mangahelpers then.


yup, because there's also a scan out  (not by TMI though)
>clickie<


----------



## Wing-WangSensei (Aug 31, 2007)

Good Manga, cant wait for an anime.....


----------



## Nagasumi (Aug 31, 2007)

I've read up to chapter 67 now. 5 more to go before I catch up. Something that struck me is how well the timeskip is done compared to other mangas. The characters development are good and believable. My fave character is Kirin, he's awesome! I like his fighting style, it looks so cool.

Btw, ch72 scan by TMI-Scans is out.
Sasuke: 6.5


----------



## Monna (Sep 1, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> Btw, ch72 scan by TMI-Scans is out.
> Sasuke: 6.5


Awsome! thanks!

By the way guys, I still think 666 Satan and Naruto are the best fighting-based shonen mangas I've read. This is comparing them with One Piece, Dragon Ball, Hunter X Hunter, Bleach, Full Metal Alchemist, D.Gray-man, YuYu Hakusho, Jojo's Bizarre Adventure, InuYasha, and Saint Seiya.


----------



## neostar8710 (Sep 1, 2007)

hmm to be honest, i think the jio's abilities are a bit lackluster after the timeskip, idk.  I feel like he doesn't do much with his new o=part, but thats just my opinion at least the pace is good so w/e.


----------



## Monna (Sep 1, 2007)

Kepa said:


> confusing? if you find clicking a big "downloads and releases" link on the top of the site confusing I suggest you give up on internet.


Get back to 4chan.

MangaHelpers is a very unorganized site in my opinion.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 1, 2007)

Paul.....if you really think that, you are beyond help and I can only offer my condolences.

By that I mean calling the brothers works bette than all those listed.


----------



## Kepa (Sep 2, 2007)

Paul the SK said:


> Get back to 4chan.
> 
> MangaHelpers is a very unorganized site in my opinion.


eh? I'm sorry?  I don't need crappily drawn pictures of my "favo shonen heroes" doing each other to compensate for my lack of a sex life .
Me and thousand of other users who are capable of clicking forum-like interface (with way too many subforums though) don't share your oppinion on the matter.


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 3, 2007)

neostar8710 said:


> hmm to be honest, i think the jio's abilities are a bit lackluster after the timeskip, idk.  I feel like he doesn't do much with his new o=part, but thats just my opinion at least the pace is good so w/e.


Well, the Zero R is useless against angels but effective against other enemies. I like the idea that the blades are different for each person, depending on their hatred. That way Jio can hurt enemies while saving his friends, like how he saved Mei at the beginning of the timeskip. Also, the devil summoning seems to be powerful too and has a lot of uses. I wonder if  the solomon's key in Jio's right hand is usable, it would be awesome considering the fact that it has many different effects.


----------



## Life n Discovery (Sep 3, 2007)

I never thought Satan had a nuclei but there still something special about there relationship.


----------



## Astaroth (Sep 3, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> Well, the Zero R is useless against angels but effective against other enemies. I like the idea that the blades are different for each person, depending on their hatred. That way Jio can hurt enemies while saving his friends, like how he saved Mei at the beginning of the timeskip. Also, the devil summoning seems to be powerful too and has a lot of uses. I wonder if  the solomon's key in Jio's right hand is usable, it would be awesome considering the fact that it has many different effects.



I wonder if he even knows the pendant is an O-part.  Maybe Ruby told him... ah, I don't remember. Arcturus rules


----------



## Life n Discovery (Sep 3, 2007)

He'd be UBer then if he can control the effects.


----------



## neostar8710 (Sep 3, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> Well, the Zero R is useless against angels but effective against other enemies. I like the idea that the blades are different for each person, depending on their hatred. That way Jio can hurt enemies while saving his friends, like how he saved Mei at the beginning of the timeskip. Also, the devil summoning seems to be powerful too and has a lot of uses. I wonder if  the solomon's key in Jio's right hand is usable, it would be awesome considering the fact that it has many different effects.



yeah, but he barely did anything with his satanic hand. it just extended...i don't find that too cool, i wish he did more with it. idk. hopefully we'll see more


----------



## Kepa (Sep 4, 2007)

neostar8710 said:


> yeah, but he barely did anything with his satanic hand. it just extended...i don't find that too cool, i wish he did more with it. idk. hopefully we'll see more


he made hydrogen bombs!!  
if that's not uber I don't know what is


----------



## Life n Discovery (Sep 4, 2007)

Kepa said:


> he made hydrogen bombs!!
> if that's not uber I don't know what is



True, but this dude just doesnt know he's talking about cause *ABSORBTION* tops any power in the 666 Satan world.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 4, 2007)

I think we'll see the full extent of Jio's abilities when he fight's Ruby's father. Tho I am worried where the manga will go after they take down Zenom? 

And one thing I really like is that in 666 satan every character is given their chance in the limelight unlike other series. Especially Ball and Ruby. And Ruby=HAWT.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 4, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I think we'll see the full extent of Jio's abilities when he fight's Ruby's father. Tho I am worried where the manga will go after they take down Zenom?
> 
> And one thing I really like is that in 666 satan every character is given their chance in the limelight unlike other series. Especially Ball and Ruby. And Ruby=HAWT.



I love this as well and you speak the truth about Ruby.


----------



## Astaroth (Sep 4, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I think we'll see the full extent of Jio's abilities when he fight's Ruby's father. Tho I am worried where the manga will go after they take down Zenom?



After this arc, they still need to beat Amaterasu Miko and/or Stea itself, and Jio still needs to conquer the world.  Who knows, maybe he can accomplish both at the same time.


----------



## lavi69 (Sep 4, 2007)

jio is never gonna conquer the world! his goals will change or he'll die


----------



## MS81 (Sep 4, 2007)

did tran for chap 72 come out?


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 4, 2007)

MS81 said:


> did tran for chap 72 come out?


Yep, it's out.
You can get the TMI scan from here: This site


----------



## Life n Discovery (Sep 5, 2007)

lavi69 said:


> jio is never gonna conquer the world! his goals will change or he'll die



I doubt he can Die with Satan's insane regeneration and he will conquer the world or the manga will have no point. I mean bringing it up so many times just to have him not LOL I doubt Kishi's bro will go down that road.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 6, 2007)

Astaroth said:


> After this arc, they still need to beat Amaterasu Miko and/or Stea itself, and Jio still needs to conquer the world.  Who knows, maybe he can accomplish both at the same time.



Well Stea was pretty much wiped out and most of the issues from pre-time skip have been solved. I guess they still have to deal with the old hag Miko.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Sep 7, 2007)

Life n Discovery said:


> I doubt he can Die with Satan's insane regeneration and he will conquer the world or the manga will have no point. I mean bringing it up so many times just to have him not LOL I doubt Kishi's bro will go down that road.



Well you really can't end the manga with someone conquering the world.

Imo, Jio is going to change his objective.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't see why not.  He's not going to evilly conquer the world.  Saving/uniting is the same as conquering.  Don't you remember Lodoss War.


----------



## Tash (Sep 7, 2007)

Considering the goals of the enemies he is fighting, he will most likely let them do most of the work then take out the leader of the organization that wins the struggle between the 2,(The fight between stea and venom is really a fight for control of the planet.) and, take that persons place as leader. I really don't see it as that far fetched considering the resources that will probably at some point come under his control, i.e. Kaballa, with the power to basically reshape the world.


----------



## Life n Discovery (Sep 7, 2007)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> Well you really can't end the manga with someone conquering the world.
> 
> Imo, Jio is going to change his objective.



Protecting the World maybe?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 10, 2007)

When's the next chapter out?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 10, 2007)

hehe, in 2 days huh? cant wait!


----------



## RLHvanDijk (Sep 11, 2007)

question!
Where can i find ch23 up to the latest chapters ive been to mangahelpers but ive seen only the latest chapters. Ive bin reading it the last few days and cant find the rest.
Plz any help is apriciated.
thx


----------



## RLHvanDijk (Sep 11, 2007)

ive found them up to ch 68 i only need up ch 69 up to 72 translated. Can anyone help me with that? thx 
this manga is great.


----------



## twister_x (Sep 11, 2007)

you can grab them from 

Jackoff Joe


this site need a free-registration


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 12, 2007)

so the raw should be coming today right?


----------



## tictactoc (Sep 13, 2007)

I finally read all the chapters out. And I still have the same opinion, this manga is massively overrated. You need more than Hot women+"omgz plot twist §§§!!!" to make an excellent shonen. 666 satan is easily above average, but that's it...


----------



## Life n Discovery (Sep 14, 2007)

Did a raw come out yet I wanna see how everyone reacts to Jio when he gets there.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 14, 2007)

Can't wait till the chapter comes out


----------



## mikoto_sen (Sep 17, 2007)

it wasn't really a surprise that Jack Crescent's the leader of Zenom, right?
(talking to herself)

anyways..

i'm itching for chapter 73 to come out...

and i'm waiting for the anime too... hehe....

do you guys think 666 satan would be as long as Naruto?
(i hope so....*prays.very.very.hard*)


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 17, 2007)

mikoto_sen said:


> it wasn't really a surprise that Jack Crescent's the leader of Zenom, right?
> (talking to herself)
> 
> anyways..
> ...



when you say "as long as" there are two meanings: you're either talking about the duration (with respect to time) and length (chapter wise)

i dont think it will be as long as naruto cuz naruto comes out every week while 666 satan comes out once a month. However, i _hope_ that it will last as long as naruto has (which as almost 10 yrs now) If we have a chapter every month for the next 10 yrs, i'll be a happy man!


----------



## Dio Brando (Sep 17, 2007)

Looks to me like 666 won't last much longer.

A year or two tops.


----------



## Life n Discovery (Sep 17, 2007)

Implosion said:


> Looks to me like 666 won't last much longer.
> 
> A year or two tops.



Wel its been kicking his brother's Manga around like shit so I hope it becomes like Berserk.


----------



## Dio Brando (Sep 17, 2007)

Life n Discovery said:


> Wel its been kicking his brother's Manga around like shit so I hope it becomes like Berserk.



What do you mean like Berserk? An average shonen like 666 should not be compared...at all.


----------



## Life n Discovery (Sep 17, 2007)

Implosion said:


> What do you mean like Berserk? An average shonen like 666 should not be compared...at all.



I'm not saying its story is like Berserk but I want it to go at least 40-80 chapters more then its suppose to.


----------



## MdB (Sep 18, 2007)

I think 666 Satan is an pretty decent Shounen manga, but comparing it with a masterpiece like Berserk....? From the art to the actual storytelling... Seishi can't match Kentaro Miura.


----------



## neostar8710 (Sep 18, 2007)

i've been finding 666 a little lackluster since the timeskip because all seishi focuses is on boobs. sex appeal can get boring and just draws readers away from the real story and battle, idk, thats just my opinion though....


----------



## Dio Brando (Sep 18, 2007)

Lord Kamina said:


> I think 666 Satan is an pretty decent Shounen manga, but comparing it with a masterpiece like Berserk....? From the art to the actual storytelling... Seishi can't match Kentaro Miura.


I agree but I think he was only referring to the length of the manga.


neostar8710 said:


> i've been finding 666 a little lackluster since the timeskip because all seishi focuses is on boobs. sex appeal can get boring and just draws readers away from the real story and battle, idk, thats just my opinion though....


Seishi has always been fanservicey. It's gone downhill cause the story has gone downhill and outright cheesy moments are far too abundant. Hopefully that will improve soon.


----------



## MdB (Sep 18, 2007)

neostar8710 said:


> i've been finding 666 a little lackluster since the timeskip because all seishi focuses is on boobs. sex appeal can get boring and just draws readers away from the real story and battle, idk, thats just my opinion though....



Well this current arc is just bad. It went downhill after that whale Recipe swallowed them.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 18, 2007)

The current arc is fine, its just a little reminiscent of the last arc. Still no chapter out


----------



## Freed (Sep 18, 2007)

Actually, the current arc is good but it makes me feel sad because it's quite obvious the manga is approaching it's end, what with most of the recipes revealed to us, almost all of them are captured and the main villains are all being taken down one by one. I'd say about 20 chapters or less remain D:


----------



## Ashiya (Sep 20, 2007)

The current arc is pretty good to me though...and yeah...the ending is drawing near


----------



## Astaroth (Sep 20, 2007)

Maybe he'll do a sequel that has the same characters but nothing to do with the Kabbalah.....  Like what happened with MAR.  

EDIT: I read Ch. 1 of MAR Omega and it sucks balls.  If you like MAR don't read it.


----------



## Life n Discovery (Sep 21, 2007)

Well has the raw came out yet?


----------



## Mangekyō (Sep 21, 2007)

Ever wonder why there are like no fan fics for this manga?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 22, 2007)

Mangekyō said:


> Ever wonder why there are like no fan fics for this manga?



Actually there are a couple of fanfics but the manga doesn't have much popularity in the west so I doubt there would be alot of fanfic. Let the anime version come out and I wouldn't be surprised if it is able to reach Naruto's Popularity.


----------



## Monna (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm excited for 73.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 22, 2007)

... and i'm a little impatient!


----------



## Kage no Yume (Sep 22, 2007)

Seishi is rushing things a bit too much for my tastes.

I was seriously disappointed by the short, not so epic battles that have been occurring in Zenom's base.  Even Jio vs Wise Yuri seemed grander in many ways than Jio vs Rock.  Heck, Ball vs the steel claw guy was more exciting than Zero and Ball vs Astaroth IMO.

If he had taken a bit more time with this arc it could have been better.


----------



## Life n Discovery (Sep 23, 2007)

Still no raw?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 24, 2007)

The new MAR was made without Anzai, was fail, and was basically a YuGiOh version of MAR.  Just....no.  Sorry I got everyone's hope up, no new release.


----------



## Zoe (Sep 25, 2007)

Seriously, where's the new chapter? 

I just got into this series this past weekend, not bad


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 26, 2007)

when i saw this thread, i thought a new chapter had arrived!!


----------



## Life n Discovery (Sep 26, 2007)

Where's the RAW? I mean FMA came out and got trans in like the same day it came out last month but 666 Satan seems to be coming out later and later each month.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 26, 2007)

I thought the latest chapter was released in japan over a week ago? Still no raw?


----------



## Life n Discovery (Sep 29, 2007)

Still no Trans? I'm gonna check MH tro see if they have any info.


Did 666Satan even come out this month?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 29, 2007)

some people (Cant remember who) say it's been out for a while now!


----------



## Life n Discovery (Sep 29, 2007)

@lk3mizt said:


> some people (Cant remember who) say it's been out for a while now!



can you post a link.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 29, 2007)

err.. no? i cant remember where i saw it!


----------



## Life n Discovery (Sep 29, 2007)

@lk3mizt said:


> err.. no? i cant remember where i saw it!



Well I searched google but they only have predictions so I guess we'll have to wait till october then for septembers issue to be released then hopefully we'll get Octs chapter in October.


----------



## Life n Discovery (Oct 4, 2007)

Well still no RAW? I was it hoping would have come out by now I guess it wasn't gonna come out september.


----------



## DethStryque (Oct 4, 2007)

i've read it pretty good anime....stopped watching it though :/ got a little bored after awhile...


----------



## Dio Brando (Oct 4, 2007)

DethStryque said:


> i've read it pretty good anime....stopped watching it though :/ got a little bored after awhile...



... It's not an anime yet and you can't watch it........


----------



## MS81 (Oct 4, 2007)

damn no Chap. 73?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 5, 2007)

DethStryque said:


> i've read it pretty good anime....stopped watching it though :/ got a little bored after awhile...



What are you talking about? 

Anyway from the looks of it no chap was released last month, hopefully he'll get his ass in gear and give us a good chapter this month.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 5, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Anyway from the looks of it no chap was released last month, hopefully he'll get his ass in gear and give us a good chapter this month.


There was a chapter last month, but no one has scanned it yet :/
Only thing we got is the cover page; taken from the Shonen Gangan website.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 5, 2007)

omg it looks awesome!


----------



## Astaroth (Oct 5, 2007)

It says "this man, he quietly waits nearby".  I can't figure out the meaning of 'jiki'...


----------



## Life n Discovery (Oct 5, 2007)

I wonder where the Raw went if it came out last month.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 5, 2007)

Didn't it come out around the 12th then? Whats wrong with the scanners


----------



## Life n Discovery (Oct 5, 2007)

I wonder if the Raws even got to any Translator it seems like they didn't but how did they translate Full metal alchemist without scanning and tranlating 666satan.

Well I hope we get both chaps in this month.


----------



## ricc (Oct 9, 2007)

Ooooh yeah, let the main fight begin!


----------



## CrimsonWolf (Oct 9, 2007)

ive starting reading 666 Satan like a couple of days ago and im currently on chapter 24 and so far i like it alot. oh yea jio's boomerang (ranked b one) looks cool lol


----------



## Life n Discovery (Oct 10, 2007)

I like 73 though.


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 10, 2007)

It was an okay chapter. Makes me excited for 74.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks for the scans. 

It seems like I have been waiting forever for this one.


----------



## ulquihime_baby (Oct 10, 2007)

gee wiz, its cool!


----------



## Mider T (Oct 10, 2007)

Can I have the new chapter?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 10, 2007)

Just read the chapter, it was okay (a little confusing tho).

Anyways the next chapter will hopefully be better, and we don't have to wait that long for it either.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 10, 2007)

Yeah, the new chapter was decent.

I hate to say it, but I perferred pre-timeskip better than the timeskip in 666 Satan. It's still a good read, nonethless.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 10, 2007)

I agree, post time skip has been really rushed by Seishi. Still decent tho.


----------



## Astaroth (Oct 10, 2007)

I still don't understand all this talk about 'information'.  Or why Spika is so obsessed with Futo.  I'll check Wikipedia....


----------



## Ippy (Oct 10, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Yeah, the new chapter was decent.
> 
> I hate to say it, but I perferred pre-timeskip better than the timeskip in 666 Satan. It's still a good read, nonethless.


I feel the same.

A lot of what's been going on has seemed pointless, although I think Kirin's flashback explaining what went on between him and Kujaku was almost worth it.

btw, what anime is that in your sig?


----------



## Tuxx (Oct 10, 2007)

Chapter was pretty okay... at least it's moving at a fast pace.



Haterade said:


> btw, what anime is that in your sig?



That's


----------



## Aldric (Oct 10, 2007)

Save from Ball's retarded antics I found the chapter boring and pretty lame.

It clearly has been losing pace lately.


----------



## Tuxx (Oct 10, 2007)

Well the story is a bit... not so well put together... sorta.  The action is fair, at least it's moving pretty fast, although more "screentime" of it wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Life n Discovery (Oct 10, 2007)

I thought there was gonna be a revalation about Satan and Jio's connection but.....Seems Satan is just a Nuclei but I hope not for plot/my interset sake.


----------



## Alucard (Oct 10, 2007)

i am assuming the manga is gonna end...cause i really don't see the point after this is concluded


----------



## VaizardIchigo (Oct 10, 2007)

Satan better start pulling off some crazy ass shit for this to pick up. Same with Zenom and Stea.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 11, 2007)

In the end, Ball is just gonna roll up and kick dude in teh head.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 14, 2007)

^ awesome!!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 14, 2007)

man i get suprised every time i see ruby in color, the blue hair is unexpected
i wondering, if itll be harder to get jio's satan core, he seems to be more integrated with satan than the other characters appear to be with their cores, kind ala naruto (fusing with the fox)
i have a question - does having the core in an individual extend their life in anyway, or are they still human with demonic powers?
second question- do you think jio actually had any parents to begin with or is he like ruby and cross, and kinda just came about?

oh and thing with ruby's dad was expected and unexpected, obviously he had to have something to keep those other guys in their place, but two cores thats crazy


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 14, 2007)

omg this chapter was just awesome! fuck when will the trans be available!


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 14, 2007)

Wow! After a mediocre chapter we get this awesome one. Chapter 74 is fucking win. I can't wait for a translation to come.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 15, 2007)

Qhoa, Ball wears red?  I thought it was beige or white?  What's with the kishis tossing i nred about?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 15, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> Wow! After a mediocre chapter we get this awesome one. Chapter 74 is fucking win. I can't wait for a translation to come.



ZOMG really? I can't wait either

I hope the manga gets good again.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Oct 15, 2007)

Agmaster said:


> Qhoa, Ball wears red?  I thought it was beige or white?  What's with the kishis tossing i nred about?


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 15, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> ZOMG really? I can't wait either
> 
> I hope the manga gets good again.


Well, I thought it was awesome. Note that I also found chapter 73 to be decent, unlike most of you who found it boring. Really, it's just me being biased lol


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 15, 2007)

what!? people felt chapter 73 was boring?!

not me! i found myself re-reading that chapter every time i could!


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 15, 2007)

I didn't think it was boring, I was just disappointed with conversation between Ruby and her father.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 15, 2007)

what!? that i think was the highlight of the episode. He just denounced her outrightly!

and then again, it's partly true, she's not his daughter. 

dont get me wrong, i hated it when he did that but it made the chapter all the more interesting.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 15, 2007)

Whoa there!  That's a ninja outfit Naruto can be proud of.


----------



## Astaroth (Oct 15, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> ch74 cover page



Nice view of Ruby's attributes


----------



## Springlake (Oct 16, 2007)

Anyone care to take a guess at when we will have a translation?


----------



## Springlake (Oct 16, 2007)

Ah ok, found this serie just a few days ago, so didn't really know how things where on that point yet.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 16, 2007)

Darkziroth said:


> Ah ok, found this serie just a few days ago, so didn't really know how things where on that point yet.



Welcome , and for the last chapter we waited nearly a month so don't expect this months manga to come out in the next few days.


----------



## |prognathism| (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey, I like 666 satan, tho I was expecting an actual section in this forum.  i guess it's not popular enough yet...  
is that why MH takes so long to translate it?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 17, 2007)

|prognathism| said:


> Hey, I like 666 satan, tho I was expecting an actual section in this forum.  i guess it's not popular enough yet...
> is that why MH takes so long to translate it?



Im not really sure but groups tend to take their time with monthly mangas, but it can be anything, late raw, lazy group. Lets just hope we don't have to wait a month again.


----------



## |prognathism| (Oct 17, 2007)

Then again, maybe we should just be grateful they even translate it at all.  I mean, i hear stories of people in Japan getting arrested for doing that kinda stuff.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 17, 2007)

|prognathism| said:


> Then again, maybe we should just be grateful they even translate it at all.  I mean, i hear stories of people in Japan getting arrested for doing that kinda stuff.



Yeah but its for the greater good


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 25, 2007)

has 74 still not been translated , seems like alot of the good mangas (khr) are really slow in coming out
oh well this series is really good and worth the wait


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 25, 2007)

true, but then what if 75 takes just as long, the vicious cycle continues

by the way, who are the characters in your avatar


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Oct 25, 2007)

Its the characters from Code Geass


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 25, 2007)

Ok, 1. everyone shut up cause 666 pawnz. 2. Shuttup cause JioXRuby. 3. Shuttup cause 666 is probably going to end within 3 years. 4. Shuttup cause everyone in this thread is cool.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 25, 2007)

Inuhanyou said:


> Ok, 1. everyone shut up cause 666 pawnz. 2. Shuttup cause JioXRuby. 3. Shuttup cause 666 is probably going to end within 3 years. 4. Shuttup cause everyone in this thread is cool.



lol wut

I saw the thread was bumped so maybe the chapter was out, still no luck.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 25, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> lol wut
> 
> I saw the thread was bumped so maybe the chapter was out, still no luck.



LOLSORRY

@anyone - do you think that if jio's recipe gets taken out he'd die? since he was born with satan and all..i dont think we have anyone else who was born with a demon recipe


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 25, 2007)

We still don't know Jio's past so can't say but most likely he should die if the recipe is taken out of him but obviously he won't.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 25, 2007)

i thought cross and ruby are basically like jio, they have always had the recipe , that was my understanding, thats why i wonder if jio had any parents or was created the same way as the other two

i dont think hes gonna lose by the way to answer the question, i think there will be something special about him where his core is inherent part of him so its nonseperable


----------



## Monna (Oct 26, 2007)

No chapter 74 yet...


----------



## Springlake (Nov 1, 2007)

Yay, damn about time.


----------



## Monna (Nov 1, 2007)

Thats good news.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 1, 2007)

Oh I guess the chapter isn't out yet. It should be on its way soon enough by now.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 2, 2007)

damn you! i was about to provide MU links!


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 2, 2007)

this chapter was awesome. soo much information and an action


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 2, 2007)

^ lol, i know! 

i wonder when the next chapter is going to be released cuz i friggin cant wait!


----------



## Nagasumi (Nov 2, 2007)

@lk3mizt said:


> ^ lol, i know!
> 
> i wonder when the next chapter is going to be released cuz i friggin cant wait!


Monthly Shonen Gangan, where 666 Satan is published, comes out the 12th each month. So, we should get the raw for 75 this month. Who knows when the translation for that will be released.

I haven't read 74 yet. *occupied with watching anime*


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 2, 2007)

about 11 days more then. i can live with that.


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 2, 2007)

but that's when the magazine is out. usually raw comes about 2 weeks later, and probably it's gonna take another week for translation and scan. so, we should expect 75 scan by the end of this month.


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 2, 2007)

i hope we get it early too. it's sad that a great manga like this is less popular than it's supposed to be. probably after anime kicks in, it's gonna be much more popular.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 2, 2007)

tell me, why does 666 pawn? ive pondered this question for many months now, as the sheer epicness of the arcs throw me for a loop, how the heck is it so pawn?!


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 2, 2007)

Inuhanyou said:


> tell me, why does 666 pawn? ive pondered this question for many months now, as the sheer epicness of the arcs throw me for a loop, how the heck is it so pawn?!



Before the Zenom arc the manga did "pwn" but its still a good manga. Anyway people have different opinions to you, learn to accept them.


----------



## Springlake (Nov 2, 2007)

Pawn;
Idiomatically, an exploited person or character, considered expendable.

I believe what you are looking for is "Pwn".


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 2, 2007)

Just read the chapter, does that stea bitch ever die?

I think im gonna have to read it again, that was a lot to take in...still confused>_<


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 2, 2007)

this makes it look like the manga is about to end, i think this is the last arc, and the manga will end around 90-100ch


----------



## Bender (Nov 3, 2007)

Man, that chapter was awesome!


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 3, 2007)

Being way too rushed.


----------



## Life n Discovery (Nov 3, 2007)

I think they need to slow it down a notch but not with some boring Ruby and Zekuto story I mean Jio/Satan background stuff.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 3, 2007)

even if they add background at this point, you cant really slow it down now that both sides have been gathered


----------



## masterriku (Nov 4, 2007)

Life n Discovery said:


> I think they need to slow it down a notch but not with some boring Ruby and Zekuto story I mean Jio/Satan background stuff.



Maybe but let's face we saw it might no even be the reason but we saw ruby first so she get'"s her flash back before jio i mean look at yu-gi-oh gx(bad comparison i know)we didn't find out crap about it's main charecter's background till like ep 90 or so


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Nov 4, 2007)

Surprisingly good chapter. I wonder who will be the final villain now, though. I mean the last enemy must have human form and Amaterasu has taken over the ship and Zekuto seems like he'll go against her too.


----------



## Astaroth (Nov 4, 2007)

I love Spika even more now.  (Circle Square R1 L1 Triangle)


----------



## Life n Discovery (Nov 4, 2007)

Jio flashblack.


----------



## Monna (Nov 5, 2007)

I wonder who created Shin...


----------



## Life n Discovery (Nov 6, 2007)

I hope Jio/Satan have a special connection thingy becoause thatb would make it better then some nucleus thing like the rest of those Angels&Demons.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 6, 2007)

Paul the SK said:


> I wonder who created Shin...



ive been thinking the same, where did the cores come from as well


----------



## Astaroth (Nov 6, 2007)

Earth     ?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 7, 2007)

Astaroth said:


> Earth     ?



i thought the last chapter implied shin was not from earth, something about shin not being from the blue planent
and i think its more of a matter who created them rather then where they came from


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Nov 8, 2007)

Man, all that hype for the leader of Zenom to be badass has crumbled, all after one chapter. That was a quick demise for one of te top villains, it happened too quickly for my tastes


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 8, 2007)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> Surprisingly good chapter. I wonder who will be the final villain now, though. I mean the last enemy must have human form and Amaterasu has taken over the ship and Zekuto seems like he'll go against her too.


 
apparently i think zenom (zekuto) is gonna team up with jio team against amaterasu. 

i hoped to see some cross/metatron action, but he was caught up too quickly


----------



## Nagasumi (Nov 8, 2007)

Mat?icha said:


> apparently i think zenom (zekuto) is gonna team up with jio team against amaterasu.
> 
> i hoped to see some cross/metatron action, but he was caught up too quickly


It was made pretty clear that Zekuto's going to team up with Jio and co. After all, the whole father/daughter situation was resolved and none of them want that old hag to achieve her plan.


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 8, 2007)

u never know, zekuto still may want to capture satan after defeating amaterasu. 

i feel like next chapter satan is gonna come up, jio was in his limit.


----------



## Nagasumi (Nov 8, 2007)

I doubt Jack will try to capture Satan after all is over. He really cares for Ruby, so I think he will abandon his plans. Also, his personality was affected by the nuclei, but now he has reverted to his true self.


----------



## Astaroth (Nov 8, 2007)

Crown Clown said:


> Man, all that hype for the leader of Zenom to be badass has crumbled, all after one chapter. That was a quick demise for one of te top villains, it happened too quickly for my tastes



I knew he'd get converted to Jioism, but DAMN that was fast.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 8, 2007)

well if hes caught in the sphere thing, he cant exactly team up with anyone, i agree with someone above, satan is gonna come out and lay the smack down - i think hes clearly stronger than any of the angels and demons so he wont get caught that easily


----------



## Nagasumi (Nov 8, 2007)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> well if hes caught in the sphere thing, he cant exactly team up with anyone, i agree with someone above, satan is gonna come out and lay the smack down - i think hes clearly stronger than any of the angels and demons so he wont get caught that easily


Well, we meant it figuratively. It's pretty clear who he's going to side with, I think he's done with being a villain now. Obviously he can't fight since he's caught. And yeah, Satan better come out and kick ass soon.

Woot, only 3 more days. Hopefully the raw will come out fast.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 8, 2007)

i thought the raw of 75 was already out?


----------



## Nagasumi (Nov 8, 2007)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> i thought the raw of 75 was already out?


No. I can't find it anywhere. And isn't the magazine published the 12th each month?


----------



## Life n Discovery (Nov 8, 2007)

To me Zekuto was good from the start but him sucking off Jio better not happen until a couple of chapters but I think his time is up.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 9, 2007)

its harder to keep up with the monthly ch, than with weekly ch i guess, but i thought that 74 came out a while back and it just took like a month to translate, so id figure at least the raw would be out, but oh well, it looks to be a promising ch., 
code geass anime will keep me entertained in the mean time


----------



## Nagasumi (Nov 12, 2007)

Here's the cover page for chapter 75:
Hopefully it won't take ages before a raw shows up.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 12, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> Here's the cover page for chapter 75:
> Hopefully it won't take ages before a raw shows up.





looks interesting!


----------



## Cromer (Nov 12, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> Here's the cover page for chapter 75:
> Hopefully it won't take ages before a raw shows up.



THis cover is just...meh. Nothing really jumps out for me. Hopefully we don't wait too long for the RAW, as you said.


----------



## Nagasumi (Nov 12, 2007)

I thought the cover was sweet 

Oh, seems like the manga will end soon.
*This*


----------



## Jenna Berry (Nov 12, 2007)

It's ending soon?  T_T

Oh well, on the plus side, there might be an anime when it finishes. ^^


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 12, 2007)

What theres two more chapters left? No wonder its seemed so rushed lately. But I want atleast one more year (12 chapters). Silly Kishimoto.


----------



## Astaroth (Nov 12, 2007)

Jenna Berry said:


> It's ending soon?  T_T
> 
> Oh well, on the plus side, there might be an anime when it finishes. ^^



There is supposed to be by the end of the year.  We'll have to keep checking ANN.


----------



## G-Man (Nov 12, 2007)

Best of all, because the manga will be finished, we won't have to worry about filler in the anime!


----------



## Nagasumi (Nov 12, 2007)

Ah that's true. No fillers sounds awesome. Hopefully we'll get a date for the anime soon.


----------



## masterriku (Nov 13, 2007)

I have a random guess maybe spring season.


----------



## Kizano (Nov 13, 2007)

i have readed all chapters that has been translated and is waiting for the next..

it?s a super manga ekcept the few last chapters wich has been to russing


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 13, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> I thought the cover was sweet
> 
> Oh, seems like the manga will end soon.
> [Conclave-Mendoi]_Mobile_Suit_Gundam_00_-_06_[1280x720_H.264_AAC][E36E3B71].mkv.zip
> ...


 

this was quite obvious. the only villians are all discovered and most of 'em are already defeated. i hope kishi makes it intence and awesome.


----------



## Astaroth (Nov 13, 2007)

Yay for climactic apocalyptic bloodbaths!!  No manga that takes inspiration from DB would be complete without one.


----------



## Nagasumi (Nov 13, 2007)

Mat®icha said:


> this was quite obvious. the only villians are all discovered and most of 'em are already defeated. i hope kishi makes it intence and awesome.


Well, we could all see it coming. I just wished it lasted longer 'cause it's such an awesome manga. Yeah, the ending better be good.


----------



## Astaroth (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm hoping for a 100-page full-color super-chapter that ties up all the loose ends in an entertaining way and ends in an orgy.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 13, 2007)

G-Man said:


> Best of all, because the manga will be finished, we won't have to worry about filler in the anime!



To be honest I hope they do add some fillers otherwise the time skip in the anime won't last very long. It really depends on popularity, if the anime is popular then Im sure well see some fillers.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 13, 2007)

but the best part is that they dont have to stretch it out too much and the plot will go at an even pace..


----------



## Nagasumi (Nov 13, 2007)

Meh, I guess fillers are okay as long as they're done well and it doesn't feel like the plot is dragging on.


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Nov 14, 2007)

1000th thread post lol WIN


Edit*
what?! the forum main page lied to me... (tear drop)

And I'm sure the anime will be fairly popular


----------



## Nagasumi (Nov 14, 2007)

lol, at least you got the 1000th reply.

Still no raw ><


----------



## Astaroth (Nov 14, 2007)

Fuck I missed it.


----------



## Boromir (Nov 16, 2007)

I don't really like this manga, i think the pace is really bad compared to Naruto.


----------



## neostar8710 (Nov 16, 2007)

konohamaster said:


> I don't really like this manga, i think the pace is really bad compared to Naruto.



seriously? well maybe it is that way in the BEGINNING, but after chapter..uh..28 i say? It gets incredibly good and is paced very fast


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 16, 2007)

konohamaster said:


> I don't really like this manga, i think the pace is really bad compared to Naruto.



666 owns, it may not have the finesse of the shouen trinity (i'm excluding bleach for this) but its by far the best series's if your looking for a good long read(especially since its almost done).


----------



## Bender (Nov 16, 2007)

konohamaster said:


> I don't really like this manga, i think the pace is really bad compared to Naruto.



What you talking about? 

The pacing good.

Not like Naruto though but it is pretty goddamn good.


----------



## Nagasumi (Nov 16, 2007)

The pacing is fine. The newer chapters were a little rushed though. 

*don't want the manga to end* 

edit: anyone found the RAW yet?


----------



## Adachi (Nov 17, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> I thought the cover was sweet
> 
> Oh, seems like the manga will end soon.
> Link


The cover _is_ preety nice, but the series's ending soon?? 

...and I just started reading it, damn...


----------



## Spica (Nov 17, 2007)

Wasn't 666satan supposed to become an anime soon?


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 17, 2007)

yeah. it's out. it is awesome. this chapter is awesome. i


----------



## VaizardIchigo (Nov 17, 2007)

I wonder if the final chapter will be longer than usual?

And I just had to go "oh, shit" at the final page of 75.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 17, 2007)

Can't wait for Scan


----------



## Astaroth (Nov 17, 2007)

Anyone have that in a zip file?


----------



## Nagasumi (Nov 17, 2007)

~zipped
75 RAW

Awesome awesome chapter.


----------



## Astaroth (Nov 17, 2007)

I'll say.  What in Gawd's name just happened?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 18, 2007)

Astaroth said:


> I'll say.  What in Gawd's name just happened?



My interest just peaked


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 18, 2007)

Totally dull, you should skip it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 18, 2007)

yea basiclly nothing happened at all -sarcasm-


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 19, 2007)

trans is out. it is amazing. 

*Spoiler*: _big spoiler_ 



miko is dead





hopefully scan wont be too long.


----------



## Life n Discovery (Nov 19, 2007)

thought it was good I guess we won't a get a reason why satan and Jio have that connection?


----------



## Life n Discovery (Nov 19, 2007)

Mat?icha said:


> trans is out. it is amazing.
> 
> *Spoiler*: _big spoiler_
> 
> ...



where is the trans?


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 19, 2007)

Life n Discovery said:


> where is the trans?


 
here u go

this


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Nov 19, 2007)

just a reminder, PLZ ppl try to use spoiler tags. I like to hang around and wait till the scan comes out and im sure there are plenty of us who would like to avoid ruining the chapter.

THANks


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 19, 2007)

i personally dont like just the translations, i like to wait for the scantalations, ive been busy with some other manga that i complete forgot there was an upcoming chapter of 666


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 19, 2007)

well its my 666 post so what place is more appropriate then this
how much of 666/o parts has been released in the US , i should have some cash to spend this thanksgiving break and i might pick some volumes of this manga


----------



## WHITEBEARD inactive (Nov 19, 2007)

This is a good manga, rushed but still good, tho It was hard getting use to the 4 year time skip Jio. Maybe it cuz I really like to shrimp Jio.

can't wait to see the scans.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 19, 2007)

i prefer the timeskip, i like timeskip ruby, plus jio is more of a badass as a grown up
but i will say this timeskip came out of no where in my opinon, one panel jio is falling from the sky place, next hes about double his height

im glad ruby made up with her dad, it was a touching scene


----------



## WHITEBEARD inactive (Nov 19, 2007)

Yea, but I guess the reason why I loved Jio before the time skip so much, is cuz he reminded me of Goku & my DB days.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 19, 2007)

lol, i remeber db, for some reason i always prefered db to dbz, but then again it makes sense considering seshi was influnced by toryima


----------



## Life n Discovery (Nov 20, 2007)

Jio and Satan have a special connection. I'm glad he didn't ruin his manbga like a certain brother did.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 20, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 wow the miko fight was anti climatic, but whats this satan appears, but this was kind of a short chapter, or so it seemed, plus i like the cover page


----------



## WHITEBEARD inactive (Nov 20, 2007)

I got a question, when Icaros said that Satan Jio could not beat him without wingless state, was he talking about this......
Conan
Conan


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 20, 2007)

The chapter was actually really good, the fight was a little short but still pretty awesome. I can't wait for next months release which Im sure is out already.


----------



## Astaroth (Nov 20, 2007)

The translations always have interesting grammar, so it's kinda hard for me to figure out what's going on.  I sill barely know why they're always talking about "infromation".  That, and Ponzu's schpeels.  Does anyone know what those are all about?


----------



## VaizardIchigo (Nov 20, 2007)

I think it is kind of lame what happened with Kujaku, though his one moment was awesome.

I'm a little confused though. Why did Satan suddenly take over? And what's all this buisness of him being a special container? I hope he doesn't end up being not human or something like that.


----------



## Bender (Nov 20, 2007)

DAMN! SATAN'S BACK! 


I can see a massacre right now.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 20, 2007)

So wait is Kujaku dead? I couldnt tell.

Miso fight was a little anticlimatic but Satan at the end was awesome. I predict 2 chapters left till the manga ends.


----------



## WHITEBEARD inactive (Nov 20, 2007)

Wonder if Cross & Satan will have a final showdown, before Satan is beaten.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 20, 2007)

I
WANT
MORE
SATAN
TIEM.
PLZKTHX.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 21, 2007)

i think satan appeared because jio was overwhelmed being in the kabblah, ive considered it before that jio is only a spilt personaility of satan and not actually a container, i think that would actually be cool


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 21, 2007)

after seeing last panel i feel like satan was holding himself for this moment, where there would be no1 in his way. 
it's been a while since we saw satan awakening, i'm very excited bout it


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 21, 2007)

Satan FTW!


----------



## Muk (Nov 21, 2007)

Now that's how you do a cliffhanger

and i loved that scene all the way

"The world is all mine!"


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 21, 2007)

Actually I was wandering is Kujaku dead? And lets not talk about Ponzu, that bitch confused me from the beginning.


----------



## WHITEBEARD inactive (Nov 21, 2007)

Yes he is Dead.


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 21, 2007)

Ponzu = 

IMO, I think Jio and Satan are in unison this time. Taking over the world, thats something they have in common right?


----------



## Tay (Nov 22, 2007)

This chapter is so awesome! The last page made me scream "OMG"... I'm such a loser XD

I don't know if I'll be able to wait a month


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 22, 2007)

how is kujaku dead?


----------



## tictactoc (Nov 22, 2007)

So Jio one shotted the big boss (Satan exlcuded) with his first weapon ?
LOOOOOL


----------



## WHITEBEARD inactive (Nov 22, 2007)

@lk3mizt said:


> how is kujaku dead?



Got cut, by his bro.



			
				tictactoc said:
			
		

> So Jio one shotted the big boss (Satan exlcuded) with his first weapon ?
> LOOOOOL



That new Zero is a broken weapon when it comes down to it.


----------



## Monna (Nov 23, 2007)

Great chapter

Also, someone on /a/ said that 666 Satan is ending next month. I know /a/ is usualy full of shit but I can't help but worry.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 23, 2007)

Paul the SK said:


> Great chapter
> 
> Also, someone on /a/ said that 666 Satan is ending next month. I know /a/ is usualy full of shit but I can't help but worry.



Well we don't know exactly how many chapters are left but its the final fight now so I'd say about 2 releases left.


----------



## Monna (Nov 23, 2007)

I'm thinking atleast 3 to sum up the end of the series.


----------



## omaruchiha36 (Nov 25, 2007)

it sounds pretty cool


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 25, 2007)

yeah, i think that anime announcement was fake.


----------



## Monna (Nov 26, 2007)

probably, but we should get an anime soon. They might want to do it but are waiting for the manga to complete before starting the project.


----------



## Monna (Nov 27, 2007)

I heard the new chapter is out in Japan.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 27, 2007)

really? 

it should be good news but...


----------



## Nagasumi (Nov 27, 2007)

I thought it came out the 12th of every month.  
This seems a bit early to me. Where did you hear this anyway?


----------



## Prowler (Nov 27, 2007)

I haven't read it yet.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> I thought it came out the 12th of every month.
> This seems a bit early to me. Where did you hear this anyway?



It comes out around that time but with the raw coming out so late we won't get to see the chapter till next month.


----------



## Nagasumi (Nov 27, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> It comes out around that time but with the raw coming out so late we won't get to see the chapter till next month.


Oh, what I meant is that the chapter for December isn't out yet. The latest chapter we got is 75, and 76 won't be out until December 12th.

I can't wait for the epic final battle!


----------



## Monna (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh, okay. **


----------



## Boromir (Dec 5, 2007)

I actually started reading this, i'm on Chapter 7 now, and it's actually pretty good. There's something about the pace in which events happen and people talk that i dont really like, and the story is Dragon Ball style (at least to the point where i am) and that ain't my favourite.

But so far its good nontheless and i cant wait to get to the time-skip.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 7, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> Oh, what I meant is that the chapter for December isn't out yet. The latest chapter we got is 75, and 76 won't be out until December 12th.
> 
> I can't wait for the epic final battle!



as soon as the chapter comes out ill be shitting bricks


----------



## Nagasumi (Dec 13, 2007)

Well, time to bump this thread I guess. No raw yet, only the cover page.

According to someone over at MH this is the final chapter.


----------



## WHITEBEARD inactive (Dec 13, 2007)

Its Ending......well it had a goood run.

Nice cover.


----------



## Kamina (Dec 13, 2007)

What a shame, hopefully not the last.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 13, 2007)

nooooo!!

I hope the final chapter is like 90 pages long!


----------



## Castiel (Dec 13, 2007)

as my sig states, I'm on chapter 20 (the fight with the guy with all the tongue peircings and his giant O-part thing).  And I'm curious, at what chapter does the Time Skip happen?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 13, 2007)

Wow people love the idea of a time-skip way too much, the manga is at its best pre-time skip so enjoy.


----------



## WHITEBEARD inactive (Dec 13, 2007)

I agree with that^.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Dec 14, 2007)

Here the thrilling conclusion of 666 satan manga


----------



## Nagasumi (Dec 14, 2007)

RS link: 666 Satan 76 raw


*Spoiler*: _76_ 



Jio 

Good to see Ball and Mei together with their children though. At least they got an happy ending.


----------



## Muk (Dec 14, 2007)

zomg this manga ended too sudden


----------



## Nagasumi (Dec 14, 2007)

Yeah, I know. The ending was way too rushed. I expected at least 3 more chapters.


----------



## VaizardIchigo (Dec 14, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Did what I think happened actually happen or am I imagining things. Did Jio overcome Satan and then die at the end? Seriously, what the hell was that? 

Glad Ball and Mei got a good ending though.


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 14, 2007)

Is it just me or the ending sucks?


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 14, 2007)

SJ told him to make his brother feel better?  Or the contract had a set number and it's popularity is not as great there as in this little forum.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 14, 2007)

Oh well, lets hope the anime does the ending better.


----------



## Heero (Dec 14, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Where's mah Jio X Ruby panel


----------



## Aldric (Dec 14, 2007)

Whaaat? Over already? God damnit that was lame.

The ending and the events leading to it felt incredibly rushed, boring and unoriginal. 

Oh well. I'll miss Ball, one of my favorite characters ever. The panels with his family were nice though.


----------



## Kraker2k (Dec 14, 2007)

Awww man, such a shame this ended, I guess we'll have to see the trans to see what its really on about.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Dec 14, 2007)

wth... ending sucks.. I agree about post time-skip arc was rushed too, maybe Seishi nearly died..


----------



## Supa Swag (Dec 14, 2007)

lol, I never had the feeling that it was ending anytime soon, but lo and behold it's fucking over.


----------



## Zoe (Dec 14, 2007)

wtfisthisshit.gif


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 15, 2007)

And even worst..there isnt any fighting scene for a final chapter...


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 15, 2007)

I thought it was interesting...


----------



## ricc (Dec 15, 2007)

Just 2 words for the ending, shit sux.


----------



## Nagasumi (Dec 15, 2007)

@lk3mizt said:


> I thought it was interesting...


Being interesting doesn't stop it from being rushed, and I think that's what most people have problems with. The manga ended too sudden.

Oh well, I'll wait for the translation... understanding the things that are going on might make it better somehow.


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 15, 2007)

sad


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 15, 2007)

I saw the raw, looked like some epic shit.


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Dec 15, 2007)

Knuckle said:


> I saw the raw, looked like some epic shit.



That's a harsh way to put it. Is it really THAT bad?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 15, 2007)

Epic shit as in a good way.


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Dec 15, 2007)

Oh, i see. Lol.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Dec 15, 2007)

In about how long will the scans come out?


----------



## Heero (Dec 15, 2007)

kanpyo7 said:


> In about how long will the scans come out?


could be a couple of days could be 2 weeks, all depends when a trans comes out and if someone does a better raw too.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 15, 2007)

worst ending ever


----------



## kanpyo7 (Dec 15, 2007)

Heero said:


> could be a couple of days could be 2 weeks, all depends when a trans comes out and if someone does a better raw too.



up to 2 weeks? Damn, I'm still learning Japanese but I have a Japanese dictionary, I guess I should translate it myself!


----------



## Jan Panda (Dec 15, 2007)

I heard this manga ended all of a sudden? Are there official reasons/announcements if there's a reason?


----------



## kanpyo7 (Dec 15, 2007)

Sorry guys, I tried translating it but I can't with my current kanji knowledge. T_T oh well, but all I have to say is this: Best. Ending. Ever.


----------



## killrith (Dec 15, 2007)

does anyone have a ball sprite i need it for rpg maker


----------



## Heero (Dec 15, 2007)

Jan Panda said:


> I heard this manga ended all of a sudden? Are there official reasons/announcements if there's a reason?


you could tell by the how everything was going in the manga


killrith said:


> does anyone have a ball sprite i need it for rpg maker


is there even a 666 game?


----------



## Life n Discovery (Dec 16, 2007)

WOW! ending looks like it made no sense what so ever. What was Satan and Jio's connection?


----------



## WHITEBEARD inactive (Dec 16, 2007)

^ a bunch of Fail.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 16, 2007)

i agree i only hope masashi takes from this injustice and doesnt make it so that naruto turns into a fucking star at the end x_x


----------



## bijuu231 (Dec 16, 2007)

i hope that his next work is a weekly


----------



## Monna (Dec 16, 2007)

Well... the ending seems very sudden. Hopefully we'll get that anime now though.


----------



## Kimi Sama (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm desperate to see a scan. From the raw this looked to be just about the weakest and most rushed ending I've ever seen, so I'm really hoping there's something in the dialogue that makes it into an at least passable attempt at an ending.

It was disapointing enough to find out the series is over, I felt it had a lot more potential. But to go out on such a lame finish would be a real shame


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Dec 16, 2007)

wow 6 years gone


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 16, 2007)

Why would Kishi ruin his own manga? God he should have ended it pre-timeskip if he didn't want to do it anymore.


----------



## fxu (Dec 16, 2007)

HAHAHAHA .. pwned.

Thank Science I stopped reading at chapter 24. But I'll read the ending just for kicks


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 17, 2007)

^ download it!


----------



## Nagasumi (Dec 17, 2007)

And prepare to be disappointed.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 17, 2007)

it's not that bad...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 17, 2007)

Lol i like how the holes in the plot come up once the manga is done. Cross said multiple times that ruby had potential that she had not realized(which basiclly alludes that she was going to get strong) 

And nothing of the sort happend at all!


----------



## Bender (Dec 17, 2007)

Amazingly I was dissappointed  

It was not even close to GOOD

I was expecting Satan to kill EVERYONE


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 18, 2007)

lol, maybe they're all too vexed to do any translations.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 18, 2007)

Wait, this is the last chapter?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 18, 2007)

yup.


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Dec 18, 2007)

Meh, I want that damn scan!


----------



## Monna (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm just extremely anxious. I refuse to read raws but I really wanna see what the fuss is about. 666 Satan is one of my favorite manga.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 18, 2007)

lol, just wait for the scans. It'll be worth the wait!


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2007)

We've been waiting for so long so I'd rather read it in all its translated glory

Hopefully you all are idiots and its actually the bestest ending ever


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 18, 2007)

prepare a box of tissues just in case...


----------



## Nagasumi (Dec 18, 2007)

Nope, only the raw for now.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 18, 2007)

Maybe Seishi can help his brother speed up Naruto's pace now that he's finished


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 18, 2007)

^ lolwhut? 

it's impossible! 

i think Seishi was rushed... maybe the manga wasn't really selling or something..


----------



## kanpyo7 (Dec 18, 2007)

Mider T said:


> Maybe Seishi can help his brother speed up Naruto's pace now that he's finished



It would be so awesome if that actually happened, I loved the pace of 666. Even post TS.


----------



## Bender (Dec 18, 2007)

Anybody get translation for this chapter so I can laugh at it's cornyness?


----------



## Heero (Dec 18, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Anybody get translation for this chapter so I can laugh at it's cornyness?


still nothing yet


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 18, 2007)

^ none yet.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2007)

@lk3mizt said:


> ^ lolwhut?
> 
> it's impossible!
> 
> i think Seishi was rushed... maybe the manga wasn't really selling or something..



Nah I think it must have sold decently, it just seems like he didn't have his heart in it anymore


----------



## Blind Weasel (Dec 18, 2007)

funny... i did catch up right on this last chapter and now it's ending XD...


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 18, 2007)

it's your fault, Blii!


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 18, 2007)

Mabye this is a trap, and a fake last chapter that Kishi made to fool us 

I can still hope.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 18, 2007)

Zabuza's Sword said:


> Mabye this is a trap, and a fake last chapter that Kishi made to fool us
> 
> I can still hope.



talk about grasping at straws!


----------



## killrith (Dec 18, 2007)

i dont want change the subject or anything but can someone make some 666 satan sprites especially of ball post time skip


----------



## Blind Weasel (Dec 18, 2007)

@lk3mizt said:


> it's your fault, Blii!



probably... i enjoyed the fanservice quite a lot ... so he finished it for the lulz...


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 18, 2007)

for teh lulz.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2007)

I hope the other brother doesn't screw us


----------



## Kiyoshi-X (Dec 18, 2007)

I thought it was okay, but it still has that,"It could have been more," feeling


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 18, 2007)

Didn't 666 satan end?


----------



## Nagasumi (Dec 18, 2007)

^ Yes, it did end.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 19, 2007)

Yahiko said:


> Didn't 666 satan end?



Your asking as if it ended years ago? It just ended this week


----------



## Mider T (Dec 19, 2007)

Still no scans?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 19, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Your asking as if it ended years ago? It just ended this week



Thats what I meant..


----------



## Heero (Dec 19, 2007)

Mider T said:


> Still no scans?


Nope.

Not even a translation yet, probably wont even be a trans till saturday or something.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 20, 2007)

I for one am slightly dissapointed by the manga ending. It was one of my favorite shonen mangas out there..but as they say "all good things must come to an end."


----------



## Nagasumi (Dec 20, 2007)

666 Satan is still one of my favorite mangas, even though I didn't like the ending. 

The wait for a translation is killing me. What if we don't get one before the year ends? Oh, the agony!


----------



## Masurao (Dec 20, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> 666 Satan is still one of my favorite mangas, even though I didn't like the ending.
> 
> The wait for a translation is killing me. What if we don't get one before the year ends? Oh, the agony!



I feel your pain..and the ending did fell kinda rushed. I guess Seishi ran out of ideas..but he did a hell of a job with the whole series overall.


----------



## Tay (Dec 20, 2007)

Nuuuu, It's really over? 
It was one of my favorite mangas.


----------



## hussamb (Dec 21, 2007)

why it is taking so long?


----------



## Mahdi (Dec 22, 2007)

shame its over its my fave manga after one piece


----------



## VaizardIchigo (Dec 22, 2007)

Well, TMI just released FMA 78, so it shouldn't be too long now.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 23, 2007)

It's Sunday and still no scan.


----------



## Nagasumi (Dec 23, 2007)

Mider T said:


> It's Sunday and still no scan.


Eh, did you expect it to come out on Sunday? We probably have to wait longer than usual since it's the holidays and all.


----------



## Monna (Dec 23, 2007)

Well fuck.


----------



## Nagasumi (Dec 24, 2007)

Scrap everything I said, franky-house just released the chapter!


----------



## Ha-ri (Dec 24, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Spoilers for the last chapter:
*Spoiler*: __ 



So Basically Jio and Ruby combined with Shin and sent it to a new world, WTF happened with Ruby and her dad? Someone please explain to me, I kinda got lost on the those last few pages. Also I thought the ending was way to rushed, they skipped the huge fight with Jio and Satan, and the explanation of Jio's history/background is Bull.


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 24, 2007)

Ending sucked.


----------



## Muk (Dec 24, 2007)

The real fight begins now!

err right fucked up ending

like super shitty


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Dec 24, 2007)

After seeing the raw I thought the ending really suck but now I read the scan,I find it not really that bad. The only bad point is we didn't get any jio x ruby scene


----------



## Supa Swag (Dec 24, 2007)

Yep...interesting ending...


----------



## Ippy (Dec 24, 2007)

Was Seishi on some type of unreasonable deadline by the publishers or something?

That ending left more to be desired.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 24, 2007)

the ending felt kinda rushed, i was hoping we would at least see i final shot of ruby and jio together, by the way what exactly was jio, i know his name came from the freedom program but it was quite clear


----------



## *uzumaki-naruto* (Dec 24, 2007)

yeah same i got a bit confused with who jio really was with the whole freedom program. :S


----------



## Felix (Dec 24, 2007)

Rushed ending. Meh


----------



## Aldric (Dec 24, 2007)

Yeeeaaah... That was lame.

Adult Ball and his family are really the only redeeming things in that trainwreck of an ending.


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 24, 2007)

Mei didnt grow tits.... pft.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 24, 2007)

I think maybe his contract had run out? Still messed up his own manga

I thought the end could have been salvaged if their was one whole chapter with just Jio and Satan fighting and then it should have ended. The ed was really rushed, I mean what even happened to Jio and Ruby? I bet they had to populate Eden again


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Dec 24, 2007)

only one word came to mind after reading the finale of (what at least once was) an astounding unique manga.


REally?!


----------



## Sesqoo (Dec 24, 2007)

Worst ending ever.


----------



## Kimi Sama (Dec 24, 2007)

Finally read a scan, I think that was the worst ending I've ever seen for a manga or anime.

It was going.. _ok_ for most of the chapter. Nothing very epic. Lots of rushed explanations for longstanding plot points. Very cliched "you are not alone" crap that makes me think Seishi just copied some dialogue out of a 4 year old Naruto chapter.

But it just about limped along, until suddenly it's the last couple of pages and it's however many years in the future, the mian caste is dead, and that's the end, with no tie ups for anyone except Ball and Mei. 

Did Seishi take a bullet to the gut and try to finish the chapter before he bled out or something?

I hope he doesn't shit on whatever he does next, 666 was really great until chapter 75


----------



## VaizardIchigo (Dec 24, 2007)

Well it was interesting to some degree, but it was still lame. They could at least have shown us Jio and the others in the end. 

I've seen worse endings, but this ranks among the bad ones. I was hoping for some badass final showdown, but it didn't happen.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 24, 2007)

WHUT THE HELL WAS THAT?! I liked the explanations they were intresting but it would have been better if it was actually foreshadowed a bit in the earlier chapters..that's not what gets me..its the BS ending where all of a sudden jio takes some random amount of people and just leaves out of nowhere and then future skip out of nowhere and then ends with basiclly no reaction from anybody else whatsoever i mean WTF talk about jumping the shark where teh feck is everybody else?!


----------



## Heero (Dec 24, 2007)

Inuhanyou said:


> WHUT THE HELL WAS THAT?! I liked the explanations they were intresting but it would have been better if it was actually foreshadowed a bit in the earlier chapters..that's not what gets me..its the BS ending where all of a sudden jio takes some random amount of people and just leaves out of nowhere and then future skip out of nowhere and then end with basiclly no reaction from anybody else


i had the same reaction


----------



## spaZ (Dec 24, 2007)

is 75 the last chapter? i should really check out this manga it looks good.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 24, 2007)

After reading the scan I thought it wasnt comletey awful at first. It was alright until they cut from them leaving to Ball talking and left nothing for the other characters. And I love how they idint even show Mei's face.

It would have been better if it was either one huge 100 page chapter, or have the last chapter next month. It just seemed to rushed.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Dec 24, 2007)

i didn't like the ending.....somebody should make an anime.....that would be just like the manga but that would continue the manga....without the time-skip......and would some epic fight as an ending.....


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Dec 24, 2007)

Hm, it was alright. But it lacked a doublepage finishing-BOOOOOM. 

But the manga as a whole was really cool. It had really great moments.

Farewell, 666 Satan. You've been something different and I appreciate that.


----------



## ryne11 (Dec 24, 2007)

Whatever happened to that 666Satan Anime?

Maybe they can fix the ending


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 24, 2007)

finally, now it's oficially over after scan is out. god, it made me sad. 
this manga was amazing.


----------



## louis (Dec 24, 2007)

This was a great manga but the ending was pretty bad


----------



## Monna (Dec 24, 2007)

Jio and Ruby deserved a better ending. That had to be another way.


----------



## player1 (Dec 25, 2007)

Shitty end to such a great manga, Jio vs Satan should've been more than 1 chapter and Jin was totally useless.


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Dec 25, 2007)

player1 said:


> Shitty end to such a great manga, Jio vs Satan should've been more than 1 chapter and Jin was totally useless.



Lol, Jin who?


----------



## tictactoc (Dec 25, 2007)

Damn, awwwwfullll ending -__-


----------



## Ha-ri (Dec 25, 2007)

Yamato-takeru said:


> Lol, Jin who?



You remember Jin don't you? From all those chapters in that one arc, you know . . .  Jin.


----------



## koolperson (Dec 25, 2007)

well the endinggg wasss rushed.. awww this wasss annn AWESOMMEE manga. maybe there will be some sort of epilogue or eXtra when this volume is released? I hope soo..


----------



## Astaroth (Dec 25, 2007)

..................
.............
...........
........
......
...
Huh


----------



## Tay (Dec 26, 2007)

I can't believe it's over. 
666 Satan was such a great manga, too bad part 2 was rushed.


----------



## Alucard (Dec 26, 2007)

WTF!!!!...and yet we still don't know wtf is SHIN.....all we know is that its been to earth..since jio is human...cause Lucifer's race weren't....and also...it makes me think that this story...is like millions of years in the future of earth...


----------



## Karin Maaka (Dec 26, 2007)

...okay. 

 This manga ended pretty abruptly. XD 

 Could have used at least a few more chapters AND SOME JIO X RUBY (GODDAMMIT). 

 I would have also liked an epic battle between Jio and Satan.


----------



## *uzumaki-naruto* (Dec 26, 2007)

I liked it when Jio said he would take over the world i would of liked that as an ending lols bit i might be the only one who thinks that.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Dec 26, 2007)

needed more epic battles...

But i won't lie.. i'll miss it...

i read the enterity of it on about a week...


----------



## Jenna Berry (Dec 26, 2007)

Ahh.. wasn't fully satisfied with the ending, but I didn't hate it.

Well, hopefully an anime will be announced soon. :3


----------



## Monna (Dec 26, 2007)

So many characters never even showed their full potential.


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Dec 26, 2007)

Ha-ri said:


> You remember Jin don't you? From all those chapters in that one arc, you know . . .  Jin.



I was just kidding, since he really didn't do anything in the end.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2007)

And no Jio and Ruby moments either?


----------



## Monna (Dec 26, 2007)

Whats been bothering me ever since the timeskip is...

Why aren't there any 666 Satan hentai doujins?


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 26, 2007)

Because Ball's awesomeness would be magnified so much by having sex that the fandustry wouldshut down in awe of a doujin with him done right.  That, or the tentacle potential of this series is daunting to even the most tentacularphile.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 26, 2007)

its because 666 is unrecognised even by its creator, who promptly forgot where he was going with the series and even forgot about it entirely once, which explains the plot holes and literal unused potential of all the characters except jio


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2007)

Ball was completely wasted, he has a great technique yet never really got to use it properly, same with Cross and Jin. Talk about killing your own manga, if I ever wrote one I'd want it to be the best, not ruin it for the sake of a quick ending.


----------



## Monna (Dec 27, 2007)

It pians me to say this but Ruby, Ponzu, and Anna would be great hentai fodder. 

Anyway, even Jio never showed his full potentail. The closest protagonist to even get that far was Cross with that over 9000 eye beam attack. Ball, Jin, Kirin, Ruby, the ice guy, and the weight guy (what were their names?) could have been uber fighters. 

I would be great if an anime adaption followed the series all the way to the second to last chapter, and then took it a different direction. I love this series so much and it has been one of the most enjoyable fighting shonens I've read. I just don't understand how Kishimoto could do this.


----------



## bijuu231 (Dec 27, 2007)

sadly, that would only occur if the manga was incomplete (like claymore)

/obligatory ending sucks remark


----------



## Monna (Dec 27, 2007)

The manga might aswell be incomplete. I don't think one person was satisfied with this ending.


----------



## ryne11 (Dec 27, 2007)

Didn't Yuyu Hakusho and Deathnote have different endings than their manga counterparts?

666 Satan as an anime could be win, minus censorship


----------



## Aldric (Dec 27, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Ball was completely wasted, he has a great technique yet never really got to use it properly, same with Cross and Jin. Talk about killing your own manga, if I ever wrote one I'd want it to be the best, not ruin it for the sake of a quick ending.



I think he had enough occasions to showcase his awesomeness in part 2. The first time he appears post time skip against these giant flying creatures, against the hand... thing, against Mei's brother, against Franken... He had plenty of screentime.

Of course I'd have liked more but I'm satisfied with what we had. Still doesn't make the ending any less shitty though.


----------



## -Demian- (Dec 27, 2007)

I've read the manga to the most latest spot, please tell me what are the main plot holes cause i kinda rushed with the reading so i probably didnt notice most of them :3


----------



## Double Arts Sui (Dec 27, 2007)

I was hooked right away, was a Zero fan since the early chaps, so I was dissappointed to read the 'final' yesterday. 

Horrible final, and to think I read this more avidly than Naruto... but, sheesh, if Masashi's gonna do the same thing, I'm not keeping up hopes for Naruto either


----------



## Ha-ri (Dec 27, 2007)

If the 666 Satan anime dose a FMA I will gladly watch it.


----------



## Monna (Dec 27, 2007)

ryne11 said:


> Didn't Yuyu Hakusho and Deathnote have different endings than their manga counterparts?
> 
> 666 Satan as an anime could be win, minus censorship


The censorship would suck. I loved the amount of gore it had for a shonen manga. Sure, it wasn't JoJo's Bizarre Adevture level, but it was more violent than Naruto, Bleach, or One Piece.

The girls had  some revealing costumes aswell. We all know Bleach suffered from some costume edits. 

Hopefully a great studio will pick it up. If Perriot gets 666 Satan, then we know it'll be auto fail.


----------



## Kage no Yume (Dec 28, 2007)

While I wasn't completely satisfied with the ending, I didn't think it was that bad.  Sure the series had a lot of wasted potential and could have easily been extended, but I felt that the ending had a bit of closure, while keeping the epilogue open for the readers imagination.

...I'd still like for him to retcon the entire second half of the manga and do the timeskip correctly though .


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 28, 2007)

the epilogue was basiclly the harry potter epilogue, a flashforward in time with basiclly no explanation what so ever and it only lasted for 3 pages and without proper reasoning, seishi could have just as easily left the second timeskip out and it would have been better. But cop out endings only go so far, its exactly like the blue dragon ending


----------



## ChaochroX (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm starting to believe there is some kind of Shonen Manga conspiracy. Every time any shonen manga shows any sort of uniqueness or if they ever try to do something different there's always like some sort of time skip or something and it starts to instantly suck. I think the manga Illuminati force the mangaka to change there mangas to follow a more acceptable format. Oh and they're also the one's keeping back all the 666 Satan hentai. I just hope this doesn't happen to Fairy Tail.


----------



## Astaroth (Dec 28, 2007)

That was a little too much like the ending of Eureka 7 for my liking.  

I hope Seishi starts another series that isn't a monthly Gangan thing, so the story can be well-paced.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 29, 2007)

ryne11 said:


> Didn't Yuyu Hakusho and Deathnote have different endings than their manga counterparts?
> 
> 666 Satan as an anime could be win, minus censorship


I dont remember if YYH did, but Death notes ending was mostly the same, though they did change some key parts(for the better IMO)

I do have hope that if they have an anime it makes it better.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Dec 29, 2007)

ChaochroX said:


> Oh and they're also the one's keeping back all the 666 Satan hentai.


It really surprises me how little hentai there is of this series considering how the main character can sprout tentacles.


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 29, 2007)

player1 said:


> Shitty end to such a great manga, Jio vs Satan should've been more than 1 chapter and Jin was totally useless.


 
we all know that mangaka rushed things up to finish it quickly. there must be some reason for it. normally it should have had longer fights.
just sad.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 18, 2008)

I fail to understand why everyone was so disappointed with the ending. I thought it was moving shit, personally, though it could have been a bit more fleshed out.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 18, 2008)

I got the first two volumes but didn't like it much, does it get better.


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 18, 2008)

^It does.

About the ending...i didn't like it.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 18, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> ^It does.
> 
> About the ending...i didn't like it.



Ah thank you. Guess i'll order few more volumes.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jan 19, 2008)

Komanda said:


> I fail to understand why everyone was so disappointed with the ending. I thought it was moving shit, personally, though it could have been a bit more fleshed out.



While you thought it was "moving shit", I thought it was quite literally moving shit.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 19, 2008)

i _still_ haven't seen the trans for the ending.


----------



## Stark_Darko (Jan 24, 2008)

It's Kick-ass! I'm at chapter 40 now,and I have to say (without soiling anything) that it is at time as emotional as Naruto,and as intence.It's worth checking out.


----------



## Bender (Jan 24, 2008)

I can't believe any of you like this gay-ass manga


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 24, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I can't believe any of you like this gay-ass manga



Not hip enough for you?


----------



## Bender (Jan 24, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Not hip enough for you?



No I'm just baffled how anyone could have such a love for shit with a shit ending.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 24, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> No I'm just baffled how anyone could have such a love for shit with a shit ending.



Ending doesn't always have to be good to make a story good.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 24, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> No I'm just baffled how anyone could have such a love for shit with a shit ending.


Well everything before the ending was good


----------



## Ironhide (Jan 24, 2008)

great pretime skip but after that is wasnt as great


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Feb 3, 2008)

Raining Blood said:


> great pretime skip but after that is wasnt as great



I think the series overall was good, but it definitely felt like Kishimoto rushed it towards the end. I wonder if he was under pressure to finish it quickly, or if he was just getting a little tired of drawing it and wanted to move on to something new.


----------



## Heero (Feb 3, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> No I'm just baffled how anyone could have such a love for shit with a shit ending.





Lord Genome said:


> Well everything before the ending was good


what he said

i liked everything up till the last volume


----------



## wingsover (Feb 4, 2008)

This may have already been covered, but I'm sorta a new reader to the series...and one of my thoughts, reading it, was "This timeskip is handled a lot more impressively than Naruto's." 

Plus Jio's transformation > Naruto's.


----------



## Batman (Feb 5, 2008)

wingsover said:


> This may have already been covered, but I'm sorta a new reader to the series...and one of my thoughts, reading it, was "This timeskip is handled a lot more impressively than Naruto's."
> 
> Plus Jio's transformation > Naruto's.



I agree in some ways. But that's just because Jio is a much more interesting character than Naruto. He seems to have some semblance of a brain. But in other ways  the need for a time skip in 666 Satan felt a bit less impacting than in Naruto.

Anyways I thought the ending was okay, not as terrible as most people seemed to think, but not really good either.

I am curious as to what his next project is going to be. I hope he gets some of his brother's writing chops because he sure can draw.


----------



## Aldric (Feb 5, 2008)

I actually thought post ts Jio was boring as shit. Which shows that it's actually not that easy to properly develop main characters.

Still, between him and Naruto a third way is possible. Neither too perfect nor utter failure.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 5, 2008)

i still haven't seen the final chapter!

who has DDL for it?


----------



## Ippy (Feb 5, 2008)

Ball was the best thing to happen to the manga.

It's just a shame that Seishi ended it so abruptly, and didn't help develop him more... or the other dozens of characters he left high and dry.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 5, 2008)

^ why did he end so abruptly? lack of funds?


----------



## Aldric (Feb 5, 2008)

Ball is actually the only reason I got interested in the manga in the first place and kept on following it. I wouldn't mind reading a spinoff where he'd be the main character, though this has probably zero chance of happening.

Truth be told the rest was pretty mediocre.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 5, 2008)

lol what?

to be honest Ball was just meh to me. For sure, he was awesome, but not as awesome as the one who held Satan in him! 
/opinion


----------



## Ippy (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't have a clue why Seishi ended the manga in such a hurried manner.


----------



## Aldric (Feb 5, 2008)

Aji Tae said:
			
		

> I don't have a clue why Seishi ended the manga in such a hurried manner.



Got bored?

Wasn't successful enough?

Speaking of that does someone have sales number for 666 Satan in Japan? I've always been curious to see how well it sold.


----------



## the_ilest (Feb 5, 2008)

so wait theres no more 666 satan?


----------



## Heero (Feb 5, 2008)

the_ilest said:


> so wait theres no more 666 satan?


nope chapter 76 was the last one


----------



## Ippy (Feb 5, 2008)

Please relax.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 19, 2008)

I finish reading last night, such a great manga with such incomplete ending, a chapter 77 would be great, so much things that were not explained!


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Feb 19, 2008)

Jio > Ball


----------



## Tenderfoot (Feb 19, 2008)

The final chapter was a fail. Didn't feel [like] the ending at all. If Kishimoto does the same as his brother 4yrs reading the damn manga would have been a waste of precious time v_v


----------



## Tomorrow King (Feb 19, 2008)

I loved the series, but it was ended quite disgustingly; that's like, one of the two ways you don't end a story.

There's the way he did, or waking up and it all just being a dream. Either way it's fail.

BUt yeah, the series owned asshole up until then.


----------



## Capacity (Feb 19, 2008)

I also enjoyed this series, was kinda bummed at the end. Can't wait to see this as an anime.


----------



## Batman (Feb 20, 2008)

It feels like this manga was practice. I'll bet his next project is gonna be huge.


----------



## Nagasumi (Feb 20, 2008)

Well, we'll find out in April. That's when his new manga is supposed to have its debut.


----------



## Gary (Feb 20, 2008)

hi epople i like the manga but i didnt like the ending i hope naruto ending isnt like that and he has   new manga coming out


----------



## molkame (Feb 21, 2008)

*Volume 9*

does anyone know when volume 9 comes out in America I figured that a new one comes out about every 3 months but I'm not sure?


----------



## ArAshI-sensei (Feb 21, 2008)

I kinda liked this manga, it was different than the others.


----------



## Doom85 (Feb 21, 2008)

So, I haven't read this series, but should I? I love the Naruto series, so I figured this could be cool. But a lot of you seemed to hate the ending, but I wondered if it would still be worth it to check the series out.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 21, 2008)

Doom85 said:


> So, I haven't read this series, but should I? I love the Naruto series, so I figured this could be cool. But a lot of you seemed to hate the ending, but I wondered if it would still be worth it to check the series out.



The first half of the series is great, the ending is just too rushed. Its still worth reading, not to mention its not really that long.


----------



## Doom85 (Feb 25, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> The first half of the series is great, the ending is just too rushed. Its still worth reading, not to mention its not really that long.



Thanks!


----------



## Nagasumi (Feb 25, 2008)

Hmm... Kishimoto Seishi's new manga is called _Blazer Drive_, and will premiere in April 4. No info other than the title has been revealed. ANN.

Only a little over a month to go. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 25, 2008)

LETS HOPE ITS BETTER!


----------



## Nagasumi (Feb 25, 2008)

Well, as long as he doesn't rush it I'm fine. I wished his new manga was weekly instead of monthly though.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2008)

Not another monthly manga


----------



## manifest one piece (Feb 26, 2008)

i really hope he takes his time i hated how he tied everything in at the end and the ending could have been better.  he really does have the potential to be a really good mangaka


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm curious to see how Kishimoto does in a second series. We'll see if he can escape the 'one hit wonder' phenomenon and establish himself as a great manga-ka.

Definitely going to check out Blazer Driver in April.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 12, 2008)

wow, i didnt know he started new mangaright away. dl-ing now, hope at least art hasnt changed.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 16, 2008)

On chapter 61 right now, manga's pretty good. I really hope that they decide to make an anime for this, would be epic.


----------



## Steakman (Apr 16, 2008)

spaZ said:


> On chapter 61 right now, manga's pretty good. I really hope that they decide to make an anime for this, would be epic.



Only part-1 is good. *Almost* Naruto-part-1 level.

Part 2 is after a 3 years (or something) time-skip (like Naruto Shippuden, but 3x worse). Very rushed and has a shitty ending (very very shitty).

I recommend not to read part 2. Just keep the good impression of part 1.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 16, 2008)

Meh its pretty good right now. Plus I am not going to stop a manga halfway.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 16, 2008)

it's great all the time till the end. yes, towards the end kishi rushed through fights, but still it's awesome.
keep readin spaz.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 19, 2008)

I finally started reading this a couple days ago because of my friends nagging, didn't want to read it after hearing bad things like it was a Naruto ripoff and that the end sucked. 
At first I wanted to drop it since I didn't really like the characters and it was a little similar to Naruto but I'm on ch 16 and I gotta say it isn't half bad, so far Kirin is the only character I truly like but it's cool.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 19, 2008)

Once the whale comes the manga goes downhill. Rather than spending months having them figuring out musical traps, Seishi should have begun the final fight. Awful ending and looks like Blazer Drivers gonna be awful from the start.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 19, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Once the whale comes the manga goes downhill. Rather than spending months having them figuring out musical traps, Seishi should have begun the final fight. Awful ending and looks like Blazer Drivers gonna be awful from the start.


 
what is this negativity?? Blazer drivers looks good so far (vol 1 i mean). i hope it's a reaaaaaaaaaaaaaly long term project.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 20, 2008)

Just finished it last night and yeah the ending really was not that good at all, it felt way to rush and many of the characters from the start just felt like nothing at the end.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 20, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> what is this negativity?? Blazer drivers looks good so far (vol 1 i mean). i hope it's a reaaaaaaaaaaaaaly long term project.



Well of course the fights are gonna get more epic and all, but something about it is just lacking.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 20, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Well of course the fights are gonna get more epic and all, but something about it is just lacking.


Its not lacking stickers


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 20, 2008)

> and many of the characters from the start just felt like nothing at the end.



Cross and Ball were treated like utter shit by end. Was not happy at all about it.



> Well of course the fights are gonna get more epic and all, but something about it is just lacking.



Its lacking an interesting plot.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 20, 2008)

So only Ball and Mei had a happy ending right?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 20, 2008)

yea, everyone else basiclly died or fell off the face of the earth


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 20, 2008)

Even Kirin too?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 20, 2008)

yes, he died too


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 20, 2008)

But I thought he killed his brother and won the battle?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 20, 2008)

yea he did, but at the end jio and a random bunch of people went off the planet to starve for some BS reason, i never understood it, but kirin was included in this bunch


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 20, 2008)

So it was all the survivors except for Ball and Mei that went off the planet to starve for some BS reason?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 20, 2008)

it was everybody in the group except for ball and mei, everyone else in the party died


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 20, 2008)

It a shame that so many of the characters died at the end.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 20, 2008)

WTF no they didn't go read the last couple of pages again...


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 21, 2008)

Only all the angels or demons had to leave, im sure Kirin didn't go.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 21, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Only all the angels or demons had to leave, im sure Kirin didn't go.



That was my guess too.


----------



## serger989 (Apr 25, 2008)

I just have to say, I truly dislike this series. Now, I did read it all, start to finish and have been reading it since 2006. Part 1 and part 2 alike were pretty bad in my opinion, now I know that doesn't amount to much but from start till finish everything felt like it was being rushed to me. There was no breathing room, it had a lot of potential to be amazing and unique but it just felt like I was reading something he didn't care about writing (not saying he didn't care, but I felt no passion or "care" in what I was reading).

Something that was similar was Fairy Tail, except they got it right, even though it's comparable to One Piece. Magic = Devil Fruit, Missions = Islands, etc (I love them both, most notably for their humor ). But this series just felt clamped together with no breathing room, don't even get me started on the ending, it could have used at least ONE extra chapter to give us a better conclusion and sending off from the characters. The only character I felt was done well was Kujaku, his entrance, history and death, he probably had the best send off in the entire series.

This new series... I checked it out... Blazer Drive? Wow I already found Jio Freed... Come on... He can be more creative than this. I guess the best improvement I'm seeing is that his characters feel less "busy" in their design (a lot of characters in 666 Satan didn't feel unique at all, just had lots of crap on their clothes/face/hair, felt ridiculously "busy" I used to draw like that as a kid). But then I see he's doing this whole "O-Part" thing again and giving me a lack of time to develop feelings for a character.

Obviously, I cannot give a fair assumption on the series and will continue to check it out (Blazer Drive), it does look like he's learned from his last series. I hope he does well because his ideas were pretty interesting, it just seemed he had no idea how to bring longevity or development to plot and characters for the most part. Something that made 666 Satan interesting were the many characters, the least he could have done, was let us see their "conclusion" in a sense to how they took life after the Armageddon. For instance, Kaito, did he seamlessly float forever in the water with his companions? Ridiculous.


----------



## GaryDAI (Apr 25, 2008)

The ending is so disappointing.  What's the point of working on a manga for so long if you are going to rush the ending.  

It feels worse that I found out that his new manga is about stickers


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 25, 2008)

Well a manga about stickers is the worst idea at least.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 25, 2008)

well i did say died or fell off the face of the earth


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 25, 2008)

Oops I meant is not the worst idea at least. So my guess is that Kirin was the second option.


----------



## serger989 (Apr 27, 2008)

These stickers reminds me of... O-Parts and seriously, why did he make his new main character, look exactly the same as the last? He's also very keen on making his character designs very "rad" or some such word I cannot think of...

Something is on their face, their clothes are not symmetrical, something in their hair, a lot of "unevenness" etc. While not a bad thing, he still makes his characters seem really busy in design, like it's supposed to be really cool. This is a problem I had with 666 Satan as well, they were all over the place, I didn't really think any of them were cool looking at all personally...

His brother seems to keep things simple, while some might think that's a bad thing, his characters are easily recognizable. Though I must give credit where credit is due. This series, Blazer Drive, seems far more original and his art has greatly improved, I will probably follow this series every few months like I do with my "non" main series that I follow (One Piece, Naruto, Berserk, Bleach, every new chapter I catch, every other series I take in monthly doses).

I was just thinking though... It would really suck to use those stickers, if you had hairy arms like me... LOL


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 27, 2008)

I agree that Blazer Drive is worth reading once in a while for sure.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 27, 2008)

hmm i thought this thread was dead until at least the anime is announced


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 27, 2008)

It would be but there so much to talk about still.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 27, 2008)

like the fact that the ending sucked


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 27, 2008)

You got that right except for the outcome of Ball and Mei that is.


----------



## igneus somes (Apr 27, 2008)

..............i will read this 666 satan....


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 27, 2008)

i dont like bell though, yea he had good ending , but i feel cheated with the rubyxjio future things(i couldnt think of a better word)


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 27, 2008)

I agree that we needed to know more than just the outcome of Ball and Mei.


----------



## serger989 (Apr 27, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> I agree that we needed to know more than just the outcome of Ball and Mei.



All he had to do to give the series a decent send off, was show what happened to everyone, merely a frame of them, walking around, with another character. That would have been enough, perhaps Kirin, standing near his brothers grave, Ruby x Jio on another freakin' planet having babies, Cross looking cool on a mountain, Ruby's father smiling more, the side characters going about their daily lives... SOMETHING.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 27, 2008)

agreed one more panel with jio and ruby would be enough , even though still a little weak


----------



## spaZ (Apr 27, 2008)

serger989 said:


> All he had to do to give the series a decent send off, was show what happened to everyone, merely a frame of them, walking around, with another character. That would have been enough, perhaps Kirin, standing near his brothers grave, Ruby x Jio on another freakin' planet having babies, Cross looking cool on a mountain, Ruby's father smiling more, the side characters going about their daily lives... SOMETHING.



That's what I really wanted to see near the end, but you know those kishi's they like to disappoint you.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 27, 2008)

I agree with serger989 about how the manga should have ended.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 27, 2008)

I liked this WERY much,unlike his abysmall siblings works,but-are the rumors true that SOME PEOPLE (glares at AkuOni) forced it to end quickly?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 27, 2008)

Any news about the anime adaptation?


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 27, 2008)

How could AkuOni have forced it to end quickly?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 27, 2008)

people of his "sort" -ergo "I DUNT READ IT,BUT ITZ SHIT!" .


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 27, 2008)

The publishers most likely forced Seishi to end it.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 27, 2008)

and cause of whom?Its not like Japaneese manga publishers force Mangaka to end their series of fear of their being over-worked.They forced Toriyama to prolong Dragonball by Android,Cell and Buu arcs and made it to shit.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Apr 27, 2008)

Lobolover said:


> and cause of whom?Its not like Japaneese manga publishers force Mangaka to end their series of fear of their being over-worked.They forced Toriyama to prolong Dragonball by Android,Cell and Buu arcs and made it to shit.



There's the Blaze Drive manga. It's possible the editors made him stop 666 Satan early so that Seishi could go on working on Blaze Drive in the other magazine. They might have wanted a "big name" to have something serialized in it to draw readers.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 27, 2008)

I think he could've send them to hell,seeing as he had an "established" series going,stead of going on making a NEW series,whose popularity would be uncertain,with fans agravated about the premature ending.


----------



## serger989 (Apr 28, 2008)

spaZ said:


> That's what I really wanted to see near the end, but you know those kishi's they like to disappoint you.




*Spoiler*: __ 



To be honest I've never really been disappointed in his brother's work, the only time I expressed concern was really when Naruto defeated Kakuzu the way he did. But after looking at it now, I'm pretty satisfied with the conclusion, things are aiming higher with the direction of the series, it's all going towards him growing up.


----------



## Aldric (Apr 28, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> i dont like bell though



You MONSTER


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 28, 2008)

True since Ball is a great character in every way.


----------



## FreshMint (May 5, 2008)

Wow...just looked at Blazer Drive... Stickers... That is really lame... Couldn't he think of something better...? At least...call it something better... like... medallion, Tag... anything but sticker... Right now..., I feel like elementary school kiddy again


----------



## Emperor Time (May 5, 2008)

But there magical stickers I think?


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (May 9, 2008)

I finished this, the ending was kind of....whats a good word...anticlimactic. It was good but the ending just...happened. Just a quick Glimpse of Ball and Mei and thats it, what about everyone else.
Highpoint was Kirin/Kujaku.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 24, 2008)

No kidding since only Ball and Mei was not enough.


----------



## _Winter_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Done reading!

Happy to see there was no retcon, the storyline was actually really solid despite some confusing explanations... it could have easily gone all wrong. Anyway, it was great fun!

But the ending, oh, the ending... So sad!  It was quite rushed too, could have had a lot more climax. But even if it had, it still would be full of that weird sadness... I mean it's even weirdly sadder than having the main character(s) dying! (And WTF happened to everybody else?)


----------



## McLovin (Jul 3, 2008)

So I take it this series isn't getting an anime any time soon....or at all? It'd be nice having a series where you wouldn't have to worry about filler.



FreshMint said:


> Wow...just looked at Blazer Drive... Stickers... That is really lame... Couldn't he think of something better...? At least...call it something better... like... medallion, Tag... anything but sticker... Right now..., I feel like elementary school kiddy again



No kidding. At the very least, how about some sort of magical tattoos. At least that would have been easier to create some kind of connection with battles and powers instead of building a shonen premiss around something usually (as far as I remeber) associated with objects a little girl would collect for fun.

I hope Blazer drive gets canned quickly so he can move on like Hiro Mashima did with Fairy Tail after Monster Soul. Preferably with something better than all three of those series.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jul 6, 2008)

Well Fairy Tail is not so bad if you read enough of the series.


----------



## spaZ (Jul 6, 2008)

Blazer Drive is actually not all the bad..


----------



## Emperor Time (Jul 9, 2008)

It a good series too.


----------



## Shibo (Jul 9, 2008)

666 Satan was cool n_n

Blazer Drive seems fine so far, I dont know yet. I didnt really like 666 Satan in the beginning either, but after a while I got addicted. So ill trust it will be fine :3


----------



## Emperor Time (Jul 9, 2008)

Well their both good once their story gets into high gear.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 18, 2008)

I just read the ending today.

And the ending was really dull. I think the problem with Seishi is he makes the flow really fast. And he could have slowed it down. I really think we could have seen more.

He can at least make a sequel.


----------



## Bender (Jul 24, 2008)

Know what I take it back I like the whole series 

Start to end

The ending although there wasn't too much closure we didn't get to see all the other characters aside Ball and Mei I pretty much approve of it


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 24, 2008)

This manga needs an anime adaptation with an expanded ending!


----------



## ArtieBoy (Dec 24, 2008)

*Can i get your opinion's on Satan 666*

I have read 17 chapters of this manga because i wanted to see why my cousin blatantly Swich from one piece to this after i told him the author of naruto had a brother.
My problems with this manga is that the story don't feel compelling and Some of the tear jerker moments dont feel real, Like the author just throws them @ us.
It feels like something thats been done Many Times Before. I really wanted to stop after i witnessed the goku effect in the very first chapter & chapter 3


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 24, 2008)

Quit while you're ahead, seriously the ending will just bum you out. I found the manga decent and eventually becoming pretty good later on until it eventually collapsed under it's own fail and ended.


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 24, 2008)

> I have read 17 chapters


Read more.

It gets better, and the stupid emo moments end as well and is replaced by good storytelling and badassery.

Of course, as Shin said, the ending sucks, an opinion I share, however you should at least read the pre-time skip parts, which was great.


----------



## Batman (Dec 24, 2008)

It get's better . . . but then it get's worse.


----------



## Tash (Dec 24, 2008)

Read it, like everybody else said, it's good manga until part two where it's just rushed and sloppy.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 24, 2008)

Pretty much what everyone here says, it gets better as the story uses it´s biblical influence to create some very epic scenery between the forces of Angels and Demons...and it stays good for a long deal of time...until it crashes down by the end, mostly because of the author´s intent on finishing the manga as fast as he can.


----------



## EZE (Dec 24, 2008)

It has it's moments until the time skip.


----------



## BVB (Dec 24, 2008)

it starts slow.. then it gets awesome.. by nearing the end it gets worse. =/


----------



## Smoke (Dec 24, 2008)

It's like a roller coaster ride.

You start slow and gain some momentum and the you slowly make your way up to the peak. And then the coaster reaches extreme speeds and your twisting and looping and everything is awesome. But then you start slowing down again. And finally you stop and get out.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 24, 2008)

Smoke said:


> It's like a roller coaster ride.
> 
> You start slow and gain some momentum and the you slowly make your way up to the peak. And then the coaster reaches extreme speeds and your twisting and looping and everything is awesome. But then you start slowing down again. And finally you stop and get out.



Pretty much like wat smoke said but one thing is missing, when the ride is nearing it's end you'd get sick and hurl all overyourself.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 24, 2008)

Its starts out decent, gets a little typical halfway through, gets slightly better and then just ends out of no where. Not really a great manga imo.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks For your opinions ill be sure to read more of it.


----------



## Rei (Dec 24, 2008)

So, I've just started chapter 2 and it ..kinda sucked, but it'll get better then get worse, again?


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 24, 2008)

Sasori-puppet#08 said:


> So, I've just started chapter 2 and it ..kinda sucked, but it'll get better then get worse, again?



It will slowly build up, IMO since I liked the post time-skip part as well and then eventually it will start crumbling down into nothingness.


----------



## MossMan (Jan 26, 2009)

Just blazed through the whole series last weekend, here's my take:

A lot like Naruto in many ways.  Also very different in many ways.  I think Naruto does a bit better job with creating and developing characters, and their relationships with one another.  With this, it just doesn't feel as real....it's easier to understand and empathize with the characters of Naruto, Sakura, and the rest.  Jio and Ruby don't really tug at the heartstrings that much.  

However, as far as the technical side of things go, 666 seems to have the edge.  I liked the fanservice, and the battles/transformations were all great.  The exotic designs of the angels, demons, and OP artifacts were really striking as well.  

I've read many of the comments regarding the ending and I'm of the opinion that an epilogue chapter would really help give the series and it's cast of characters a worthy sendoff.  I liked the ending we saw, I just would have liked to see more of it.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jan 26, 2009)

I found Jio and Ruby pretty much a Goku and Bulma rip-off. But that could be just me.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jan 28, 2009)

Man I LOVED this until the timeskip. It totally ruined it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 22, 2009)

so is it safe to say the anime is not happening i havent heard anything about it in a while?


----------



## Mider T (Feb 22, 2009)

Not anytime soon we can be sure of, which probably means never as this manga wasn't revolutionary.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Feb 22, 2009)

MossMan said:


> Just blazed through the whole series last weekend, here's my take:
> 
> A lot like Naruto in many ways.  Also very different in many ways.  I think Naruto does a bit better job with creating and developing characters, and their relationships with one another.  With this, it just doesn't feel as real....it's easier to understand and empathize with the characters of Naruto, Sakura, and the rest.  Jio and Ruby don't really tug at the heartstrings that much.
> 
> ...



While I think that 666 Satan overall was weaker than Naruto, it handled one thing so much better. The SIZE of some of the battles was just great. This is something feels largely ignored in Naruto. It's how the demons are just so effing big.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 22, 2009)

yea, i think the blame for the no anime can be put on the fact it was ended way to early, i mean if they did an anime, theyd probably have to something with the ending

honestly i think this one had more potential than naruto, but the manga kinda of half assed torwards the end


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 22, 2009)

In terms of plot this was probably more interesting, it might have worked as a weekly series more than monthly series, and judging by the lack of sales I wouldn't say an anime will be made anytime soon.


----------



## Mai♥ (Feb 23, 2009)

I'd love an anime of this. I'm only up to chapter 27, but Im enjoying it so far.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 24, 2009)

good manga but the ending was bad. i would like an anime of it.


----------



## Monna (Feb 24, 2009)

This is the anime adaption I wish for the most.

(well, besides more JJBA material)


----------



## Reivaxe (Feb 24, 2009)

I thought the ending was decent. Could have used some more pages or a whole other chap but it wasn't bad to me.



Ennoea said:


> In terms of plot this was probably more interesting, it might have worked as a weekly series more than monthly series, and judging by the lack of sales I wouldn't say an anime will be made anytime soon.




But I have to say . .. I think this was prefectly fine as a monthly series. Hell, I think Naruto would be better off a monthly series . . . maybe than we would get more meaningful plot progress.

Anyway, I think he will have a better chance of getting Blazer Drive turned into a anime IMO. To me 666 was his first step to being his own mangaka (as in, not "the brother of that guy who makes Naruto") and Blazer Drive is the full step. He is stepping out of his brother's shadow with it!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 24, 2009)

the whole of part 2 felt like a rushed piece of crap to me...at the end everyone just randomly died for no reason..i never understood why that was even necessary, and beyond that a 1 page flashback thing that was cobbled together.


----------



## RandomShinigami (Feb 24, 2009)

I loved the manga but the ending was crap. When I finished reading it I literally jumped out of my chair in the middle of Borders and yelled: "Is that _all_ ?!?!" Then I left, with many stares following me.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 28, 2009)

Haha people weren't kidding when they say the ending was rushed and kind of bad. I guess this goes to show you can never trust a Kishimoto when their manga enters "Part 2". 

Overall, I do think that this manga is worth the read though.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 9, 2009)

Just curious, but it ever said what the origin of the O-parts actually was? Or how long ago The whole Freedom incident happened?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 10, 2009)

^Mass migration from Earth if I remember correctly.


----------



## sadino (May 11, 2010)

~Avant~ said:


> Just curious, but it ever said what the origin of the O-parts actually was? Or how long ago The whole Freedom incident happened?



The two final chapters explained almost everything.Tough you probably already forgot this thread at all by now...Yeah i just read this thread entirely and ressurected it before looking the date due to sleep deprivation.

At least i'm gonna give someone a 2 year delayed rep+.


----------

